# Façon « Grands Peintres »



## tomtom (19 Mai 2003)

... ou l'Histoire de l'Art expliquée de l'intérieur







_d'après Raphaël _


----------



## tomtom (19 Mai 2003)

_d'après Michel-Ange_


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Mai 2003)




----------



## krystof (19 Mai 2003)

Bandes de cochons.


----------



## krystof (19 Mai 2003)




----------



## bebert (19 Mai 2003)




----------



## anntraxh (19 Mai 2003)

façon velasquez...


----------



## tomtom (20 Mai 2003)

_ d'après Titien _ 

Bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2003)

Enfin une vraie histoire de la peinture
avec de vrais morceaux dedans.


----------



## abba zaba (20 Mai 2003)

Excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus !


----------



## aricosec (20 Mai 2003)

et dire que nous avions TOMTOM,et on ne le savait pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mai 2003)

Tomtom ! Ta tête sur le dernier tableau !!!!!!!!! Arrrffffffffffffff ! C'est trop !


----------



## kisco (20 Mai 2003)

loool !!


----------



## anntraxh (21 Mai 2003)

ouppppsss...scusez-moi  pour le "façon velasquez"...j'avais pas pigé que c'était un forum réservé aux oeuvres de Tomtom ...


----------



## tomtom (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * ouppppsss...scusez-moi  pour le "façon velasquez"...j'avais pas pigé que c'était un forum réservé aux oeuvres de Tomtom ...    * 

[/QUOTE]

Bien sur que non, ce sujet est ouvert a tous.
Tu est la bienvenue.


----------



## anntraxh (21 Mai 2003)

merci ... j'vais encore explorer vos délires (et y'en a des grafffffs .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )avant de poster d'autres trucs ...


----------



## tomtom (22 Mai 2003)

_d'après Géricault_


----------



## barbarella (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *





d'après Géricault * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2003)

C'est juste après que Tomtom est devenu un spécialiste de la nage en eaux troubles et s'est éclipsé tout péteux. La dernière fois qu'on l'a revu sur un bateau, c'était sur le Titanic : on attend des photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

PS. Géricault avait d'ailleurs pensé appeler son tableau "les Tomtompettes de Géricault".


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *





d'après Géricault * 

[/QUOTE]

a quand la joconde ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2003)

Pour Tomtom : .......... Arrrfffffff !!!


----------



## bebert (22 Mai 2003)

Voici la Doconde !


----------



## anntraxh (22 Mai 2003)

j'adoooooooooooooore !!! super le coup du radeau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Voici la Doconde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrfff !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si tu t'y mets aussi maintenant !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : vous m'énervez avec vos trucs trop bien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2003)

Mise à part une intervention malheureuse de Bébert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ce sujet mérite aussi qu'on le tire vers le haut...

Bravo à Tomtom ! (À Bébert aussi, mais ne lui répétez pas !)


----------



## anntraxh (24 Mai 2003)

sans prétention ...un petit dialogue  Vermeer - Il Caravaggio...


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juin 2003)

celui-ci aussi ne pouvait rester si loin ...
_façon Rembrant_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

Arrrffff !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Superbe remontée de thread !


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Arrrffff !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Superbe remontée de thread ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]





 merci, Thebig, mais j'arrive pas à la cheville de tomtom ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 





 merci, Thebig, mais j'arrive pas à la cheville de tomtom ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...un petit tabouret peut-être ??????


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * sans prétention ...un petit dialogue  Vermeer - Il Caravaggio...









* 

[/QUOTE]

Aïe ! Aïe ! Je sens qu'on va manger du chat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin, les chats aboient, le Caravage passe.


----------



## tomtom (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 





 merci, Thebig, mais j'arrive pas à la cheville de tomtom ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en tout cas je constate quand même que tomtom il a pas été foutu de poster un truc moitié convenable depuis 2 semaines.

Alors je dis Bravo anntraxh et merci d'avoir remonter si talentueusement ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_punaise, v'la que je dis du mal de moi-même maintenant... _





(Pour Doc et thebig: ça vous va des p'tites grillades pour ce soir? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
(Pour Doc et thebig: ça vous va des p'tites grillades pour ce soir? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   * 

[/QUOTE]
Je pressens que tu vas nous préparer un truc "aux petits oignons" !!!


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
(Pour Doc et thebig: ça vous va des p'tites grillades pour ce soir? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux brûler les hérétiques ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Tu veux brûler les hérétiques ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Avec ce que j'ai mangé ce midi, je dirais plutôt les néphrétiques !!!


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Avec ce que j'ai mangé ce midi, je dirais plutôt les néphrétiques !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Et avec ce que t'as bu ? sûrement pas les frénétiques.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Et avec ce que t'as bu ? sûrement pas les frénétiques.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Malheureusement, il y a un bout de temps que je ne suis plus frénétique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...du moins pour certaines choses...


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

Moi non plus, si ça peut te consoler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais un certain calme olympien convient sans doute mieux à nos tempes chenues.

Enfin là, je fais dans le fantasme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

...on ne peut pas "être et avoir été" !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

De toutes manières, je commence à faire un peu de ménage dans ma tranche pour t'accueillir dignement dans quelques mois...!!!


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * De toutes manières, je commence à faire un peu de ménage dans ma tranche pour t'accueillir dignement dans quelques mois...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

N'en fais pas trop, j'aurais l'impression de déranger.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...on ne peut pas "être et avoir été" !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Faux:
"on peut tres bien avoir été un imbécile et l'être encore" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pierre Dac 

Mais il est bien évident que cette réflexion ne s'applique pas a ton cas mon bon thebig


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * De toutes manières, je commence à faire un peu de ménage dans ma tranche pour t'accueillir dignement dans quelques mois...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour info, après être arrivé dans cette tranche, je suis allé oasser une visite médicale. Résultat: cher monsieur, vous êtes la victime d'une affection extrèmement rare et contagieuse le " *retard d'andropause* " que les analyses me confirment comme très récent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout ça pou en venir à dire:  *  merci thebig  *





Donc, LucG tous les espoirs te sont permis!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bienvenue au club


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

Ça fait chaud au coeur. Mais, il faut encore attendre quelques mois.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ça fait chaud au coeur. Mais, il faut encore attendre quelques mois.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

Ces vieux... Ça cause et ça glande toute la sainte journée !!
Comptez pas sur moi pour vos retraites...


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

Ne les ayant connus qu'ici, les voir en vrai est terrifiant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette nuit: programme cauchemars


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

je prends ça comme un compliment !!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2003)

Génial! Et quel souci du detail (le bar, les logos Apple et jagar..) 
Du grand Art


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

(air méfiant) ©Mackie


----------



## gribouille (4 Juin 2003)

ouf je suis passé au travers (air méga-peur)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * je prends ça comme un compliment !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Certainement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Créer un chef d'oeuvre avec de tels personnages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une réelle performance


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> *











Génial! Et quel souci du detail (le bar, les logos Apple et jagar..) 
Du grand Art  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Faute de webcam, je me rattrape comme je peux...


----------



## Maître Kanter (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

on dirait ma taverne


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juin 2003)

superbe !


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





 (air méfiant) ©Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

fait pas la tête finou... C'est pas pour de vrai !!


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * ouf je suis passé au travers (air méga-peur)  * 

[/QUOTE]





















_Peut-être pour une prochaine, sait-on..._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

fait pas la tête finou... C'est pas pour de vrai !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 mouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors pourquoi la miss elle me dit "héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est un peu çà quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 

Certainement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Créer un chef d'oeuvre avec de tels personnages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une réelle performance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

n'en fait pas trop quand même, ça va finir par se voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Faut dire aussi que le bar ne manque pas d'inspiration !!_


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * 

on dirait ma taverne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Pauvre de toi !!


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 






 mouais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors pourquoi la miss elle me dit "héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est un peu çà quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
T'es trop influençable mon poussin !!


----------



## la Zabeille (4 Juin 2003)

Merci de me présenter tout ce monde avec un si grand soin...


----------



## gribouille (4 Juin 2003)

mackie.....


----------



## gribouille (4 Juin 2003)

....ta gueule


----------



## gribouille (4 Juin 2003)

alem... t'es où ? cé quoi ce merdier.... j'me sauve 1 mois... et je retrouve la pagaille ?


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par la Zabeille:</font><hr /> * Merci de me présenter tout ce monde avec un si grand soin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi cette avatar ?


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * alem... t'es où ? cé quoi ce merdier.... j'me sauve 1 mois... et je retrouve la pagaille ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

OQP


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * ....ta gueule  * 

[/QUOTE]






 même pas peur


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2003)

Voila donc à quoi ressemble une AES !

Excellent


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 






 même pas peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu devrais...


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est quoi cette avatar ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as vu ta tronche le nain ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Voila donc à quoi ressemble une AES !

Excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Dans les grandes lignes...


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

On ne sait <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> *











Ne les ayant connus qu'ici, les voir en vrai est terrifiant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette nuit: programme cauchemars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je peux pas mieux dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On ne sait pas si on doit dire "Bravo, 'tanplan" ou "assez, 'tanplan".


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Wouaaaaaw.
C'est vraiment excellent, félicitations.


----------



## tomtom (4 Juin 2003)

Devant tant de talents, je n'ai plus qu'a m'isoler deux semaine au fin fond de ma campagne belge pour trouver quelquechose qui ne fera pas pâle figure devant les oeuvres de 'tanplan et anntraxh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravos (j'le mets au pluriel si j'veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

Bravo 'tanplan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'adore la "veste" Mac OS X !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

moi, j'adore le "c'était moins une" !!! Arf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quel souci du détail !!!


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

Un grand MERCI à Bruegel pour avoir immortalisé le bar avant l'heure...
Ces belges alors, toujours à la pointe !!


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

Merci à vous tous pour vos remerciements... Ça fait chaud au coeur, vraiment !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Merci tomtom pour cette merveilleuse idée de thread !!  _


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Et comme les bonnes idées sont condamnées à ne pas mourir...


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Voici à quoi pourrait ressembler le BAR un jour d'Apple Expo !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)




----------



## minime (19 Juin 2003)

Pour ajouter au réalisme le barde devrait dire que ces célébrations grotesques le dégoutent.


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Il nous dira tout ça de lui-même quand il reviendra.


----------



## macmarco (19 Juin 2003)

Façon Degas...


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

... 'tanplan, tu es grandiooooooooooooose  !


----------



## anntraxh (19 Juin 2003)

superbe !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2003)

Personnellement, je trouve que le "petit chapeau" de macmarco me va comme un gant...arf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vous etes trop forts !


----------



## minime (19 Juin 2003)

Reviens Sonny, on est gentiiiils ! (air gentil)


----------



## Luc G (19 Juin 2003)

Je vois qu'on est reparti sur les chapeaux de roues !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors bravo, les artistes, et encore !
Une mention spéciales aux bornes airport de 'tanplan, servies sur un plateau : tu m'en gardes une ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo aussi à MacMarco. Mais t'es sûr que c'est Degas, c'est pas plutôt Decus


----------



## tomtom (19 Juin 2003)

Bravo 'tanplan


----------



## tomtom (19 Juin 2003)

Bon, j'en mets un p'tit aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_d'après Spitzweg_


----------



## cham (19 Juin 2003)

Mouaaarf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Encore trop fort tomtom !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(ps : j'adore ton chien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Quel talent ce 'tanplan


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

Bruegel me doit tout !!


----------



## krystof (19 Juin 2003)

Tout de suite, la preuve en image :


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2003)

MDR  mouahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















J'adore !!


----------



## macelene (20 Juin 2003)

vraiment très dificile de s'aligner face à de tels taaaaaaaalents!!!
Une belle galerie en perspective.
Bravo, bravissimo, j'en oublie surement .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

...ça c'est du trhead à pouffages !!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

Et encore... Il manque tous ceux que j'ai eu en retouchant les tableaux...


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

Un p'tit pour la route. _(Merci tomtom pour Spitzweg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

Continue comme ça, zaime beaucoup !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

...en plus, c'est empreint d'une certaine poésie...!
De mieux en mieux !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

Arrêteeeeeeeeeeeez heeuuuuuuuuu !! Suis tout rouge maintenant !!


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

Mais c'est qu'il va nous péter une durite le 'tanplan


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Mais c'est qu'il va nous péter une durite le 'tanplan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça fait belle lurette que je les ai virées, elles étaient toutes poreuses !!


----------



## macmarco (21 Juin 2003)

Façon Jérome Bosch...


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2003)

Pour sûr, c'est l'enfer


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2003)

quand .mac machera correctement !


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Presque trop vrai !!


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quel bazar !


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2003)

Arrffffffff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : je sais que je répète toujours la même chose, mais je ne trouve rien d'autre : trop fort !!!


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juin 2003)

yessssss !!!!


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dite moi Maître Krystof, ne pourriez-vous pas me la réduire un peu, je prépare une surprise ....merci de ce que vous pourrez faire pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> Dite moi Maître Krystof, ne pourriez-vous pas me la réduire un peu, je prépare une surprise ....merci de ce que vous pourrez faire pour moi.
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ne serais pas un réducteur de têtes échappé de sa savane, par hasard


----------



## macmarco (21 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu ne serais pas un réducteur de têtes échappé de sa savane, par hasard
> 
> ...



Les réducteurs de têtes c'est plutôt en Amazonie, non ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Les réducteurs de têtes c'est plutôt en Amazonie, non ?
> 
> ...


Faut l'excuser, il n'a plus toute sa tête...


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (22 Juin 2003)

Faut quand même faire gaffe aux pépins


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2003)




----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2003)

Ça sent le vécu


----------



## kisco (23 Juin 2003)

vraiment magnifique les gars !!


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à vous tous, je me suis lancée j'ai fait la récolte de vos oeuvres elles sont toutes là.
Bravo à tous @+ 



http://homepage.mac.com/raynaldbaty/PhotoAlbum2.html


----------



## macmarco (24 Juin 2003)

SUPER !
MERCI !


----------



## anntraxh (24 Juin 2003)

Super , macelene ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... mais juste une toute chtite remarque , le Velasquez était ma première tentative, et non celle de barbarella ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais excellente idée , ta galerie, je m'en vas envoyer le lien à quelques potes non encore convertis à macgé de ce pas !!!


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à vous tous, je me suis lancée j'ai fait la récolte de vos oeuvres elles sont toutes là.
> Bravo à tous @+
> 
> 
> ...



La dernière, c'était aussi le bar (3) mais d'après Spitzweg... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sympa comme idée !!


----------



## tomtom (24 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous tous, je me suis lancée j'ai fait la récolte de vos oeuvres elles sont toutes là.
> Bravo à tous @+
> 
> 
> ...




Merci


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * Super , macelene !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je corrige vite mon erreur j'ai afit ça très vite merci de me corriger


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

La dernière, c'était aussi le bar (3) mais d'après Spitzweg... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sympa comme idée !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je m'en vais corriger mon erreur de ce pas merci


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je m'en vais corriger mon erreur de ce pas merci
> 
> ...



merci pour Mossieur Spitzweg... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Déjà que je lui pompe ses tableaux, je ne tiens pas à avoir un procès sur le dos pour avoir oublié le copyright !!


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Bravo macelene, excellente idée


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Et hop, ma petite contribution pour ce thread et pourquoi la galerie de Macelene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_d'après John Gilroy (?) - Guinness_


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

Et hop !

rattrapé de justesse


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

Vous, qui êtes ses amis floodeurs de longue date, 
vous tous, à qui ses "Arfffffff..." sonores ont apporté tant de bonheur, 
vous, Roberto, PetIrix, Finn et tous les autres qui avez vécu tant d'aventures avec lui ...

Réagissez tant qu'il est encore temps , tidjuuuuuu ! retrouvez-le !











 thebig, reviennnnnnnnnnnnnnns !







_( d'après Géricault )_


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

On peut pas organiser un rappatriement sanitaire d'urgence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo anntraxh.


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Et hop, ma petite contribution pour ce thread et pourquoi la galerie de Macelene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on a dit "grand peintres" et pas "grandes pintes"


----------



## ArtBlueFun (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * Vous, qui êtes ses amis floodeurs de longue date,
> vous tous, à qui ses "Arfffffff..." sonores ont apporté tant de bonheur,
> vous, Roberto, PetIrix, Finn et tous les autres qui avez vécu tant d'aventures avec lui ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * Vous, qui êtes ses amis floodeurs de longue date,
> vous tous, à qui ses "Arfffffff..." sonores ont apporté tant de bonheur,
> vous, Roberto, PetIrix, Finn et tous les autres qui avez vécu tant d'aventures avec lui ...
> 
> ...



A mon avis, ils vont plutot nous le réexpédier en port payé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vu le cirque qu'il a du mettre là-bas en asséchant les réserves de la boisson nationale et en refusant de soumettre à la quarantaine (obligatoire) ses opposums de compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ils vont être enfin pousser un pouf (pardon, un ouf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de soulagement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci du cadeau


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * Vous, qui êtes ses amis floodeurs de longue date,
> vous tous, à qui ses "Arfffffff..." sonores ont apporté tant de bonheur,
> vous, Roberto, PetIrix, Finn et tous les autres qui avez vécu tant d'aventures avec lui ...
> 
> ...



ARRFFF !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















"The Big reviens ! The Big reviens parmi les tiens !
LALALALALALALALA...."


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2003)

je ne maîtrise pas à fond tout, mais un essai, sachant que je devrais bien rivaliser un jour peut être? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[image]http://homepage.mac.com/raynaldbaty/PhotoAlbum3.html[/image]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)




----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



merci Global de m'aider, sympa ce garçon, j'aime bien, et à propos La Vénus de Vélasquez revu et modifiée par macelene


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juin 2003)

ahhhhh ! macelene , bravo !


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2003)

merci infiniment Anntraxh, je suis toute émue de ta réponse


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à vous tous, je me suis lancée j'ai fait la récolte de vos oeuvres elles sont toutes là.
> Bravo à tous @+
> 
> 
> ...


J'arrive peut-être un peu tard pour le dire mais j'adore ta compil.
Smack !


----------



## anntraxh (30 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * merci infiniment Anntraxh, je suis toute émue de ta réponse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

j'étais sincère ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai apprécié l'image ....  !????


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> pourquoi
> 
> 
> ...



ben c comme ça, je suis sensible!!! no comments


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

moi aussi, j'en reste tout boulversé


----------



## bonpat (30 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben c comme ça, je suis sensible!!! no comments
> 
> ...


T'as de la chance moi quand elle me parle j'ai l'impression de recevoir un crocher du droit.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrrffffffffffffff !!!!!!! C'est "top" anntraxh ! Merci !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...ça fait du bien de revenir "à la maison"...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : excusez-moi de marcher les jambes un peu "arquées", mais j'ai eu l'occasion de tester un des plus hauts murs d'escalade d'Allemagne - malheureusement, lorsque le gars qui m'assurait m'a fait descendre, j'ai omis de tendre les jambes sur la paroi, ce qui fait que je suis descendu en raclant la paroi avec le ventre et je me suis pris quelques "prises" bien raides de plein fouet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















(d'après certains, je ressemblais à un gros popcorn sur une poele à frire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
...quelques photos demain !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 hihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2003)

Arrrffffffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















J'avais pas vu le Flower Power !!!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * J'arrive peut-être un peu tard pour le dire mais j'adore ta compil.*


Oui oui, excellent !
C'est le première fois que je vois ce thread, et ton site m'évite d'avoir à me tapper toutes les pages.


----------



## anntraxh (13 Juillet 2003)

un petit hommage pour saluer nato kino  ,   à la façon de M. Escher ..


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * un petit hommage pour saluer nato kino  ,   à la façon de M. Escher ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaahhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vraiment bien. L'intéressé devrait apprécier.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouaahhh
> 
> ...



Effectivement !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci beaucoup Anntraxh !!


----------



## anntraxh (13 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et sinon, tu fais comment pour y voir, avec tous ces cheveux sur la tête


----------



## anntraxh (13 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et sinon, tu fais comment pour y voir, avec tous ces cheveux sur la tête
> 
> ...



ben tiens, j'ai une iSight planquée dedans ... !


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben tiens, j'ai une iSight planquée dedans ... !
> 
> ...



Ça fait aussi tondeuse


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Non, mais je crois bien que DareDevil en a une aussi... Pratique pour pas se prendre trop de murs ni de poubelles quand tu rentres à pieds de chez Zip...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_Oups !!_


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Tranche de vie quotidienne, entre deux séances de flood.


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Voilà pour toi barbarella, ça pourra t'aider.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Faut encore qu'elle est du courant...


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Faut encore qu'elle est du courant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'vais la brancher alors.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'vais la brancher alors.
> 
> ...




Assure toi qu'il n'y ait plus personne dans le secteur avant, des fois que les plompbs fondent...


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Tout à l'air dégagé.
J'ai même un groupe électrogène en cas de panne.


----------



## barbarella (13 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Tout à l'air dégagé.
> J'ai même un groupe électrogène en cas de panne.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Je ne prends que des alcalines moi mââdame.
Ne s'use que si l'on s'en sert.
Un peu comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok, laissez la porte ouverte, j'arrive.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Elles sont rechargeables tes piles barbarella ?
Parce que sinon :


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Ça a toujours été ça les ketchups.
Un départ fulgurant, puis, effondrement lamentable.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Tranche de vie quotidienne, entre deux séances de flood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est génial Krystof, bravo!


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est génial Krystof, bravo!
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Pas facile le matin hein ?! Tu as la biscotte en équilibre au dessus du bol ?


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

M'en parle pas. Je viens de la faire tomber, et pour pas changer, face confiture sur la moquette.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Heureusement que maintenant tu es équipé pour le ménage...


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

T'as raison. La dernière fois, elle a mis l'aspirateur en route, et j'ai sursauté en lui demandant ce que c'était que ce bruit.
Jusqu'à présent, je ne faisais que le passer comme un balai.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Y-a pas à dire, tu as trouvé la perle rare... Une telle maitrise technique, ça va forcément laisser quelques traces sur la moquette !!


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Bah justement, la moquette, elle a jamais été aussi propre.
Moi qui jouait au berger avec tous mes moutons, ils ont tous disparus.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Je comprends maintenant que tu es du mal à faire tes nuits...


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

J'ai toujours mon rot du matin, c'est ça le principal.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Tu es bien certain de l'orthographe là... C'est bien un "O" que tu voulais mettre ?


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Non môôssieur, il n'y a pas de rAt chez moi


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Tu joues si bien de la flûte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il n'y a plus rien à bouffer alors...


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Je préfère le pipo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la bouffe, il nous reste encore quelques oppossums fraîchement cueillis dans les verts pâturages qui surplombent le petit ruisseau près du pont de bois qui jouxte la prairie ou le cheval il court au ralenti avec ses beaux muscles saillants.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Ça se mange aussi le "Cabrel" ??


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Ça s'écoute, surtout quand t'es dans la cabane, au fond du jardin.


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2003)

Tout d'abord, désolé pour le poids de l'image du post d'en-dessous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ensuite...ne m'en veuillez pas trop, nato kino et krystof, mais j'ai pas pu résister ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon, c'est peut-être un peu prétentieux, mais c'est ce qui m'a paru le plus proche, comme nom de peintre...
Donc, on va dire à la Edward Hopper...


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2003)

Euh, Edward Hopper façon 21ème siècle...


----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> * ne m'en veuillez pas trop, nato kino et krystof, mais j'ai pas pu résister !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















 You're welcome !!


----------



## krystof (14 Juillet 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> * Ensuite...ne m'en veuillez pas trop, nato kino et krystof, mais j'ai pas pu résister !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo ! Quel talent !


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci !


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bravo ! Quel talent !
> 
> ...



Merci !


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)




----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2003)

merci natokino, pour la galerie du Bar


----------



## sylko (7 Septembre 2003)

Excellentissime...


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> merci natokino, pour la galerie du Bar



You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il méritait bien de refaire surface ce sujet là !


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et oui et j'avis complètement zoublié de te féliciter Bravo natokino


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

'ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_J'espère qu'il y en aura encore tout plein d'autres..._


----------



## anntraxh (7 Septembre 2003)

c'est chouette , les bons sujets qui reviennent , merci nato kino !


----------



## sylko (7 Septembre 2003)

C'est la rentrée!


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est la rentrée!



Il était temps !!


----------



## tomtom (7 Septembre 2003)

Bravo et merci Nato d'avoir réouvert la galerie


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

Et ce n'est qu'un début !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bravo et merci Nato d'avoir réouvert la galerie



Je compte aussi un peu sur toi...


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n'est qu'un début !!



Alors longue vie


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

C'est tout pour aujourd'hui, je laisse la main. A qui le tour ?


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


 mais alors quel  *talent* combien de cartons as-tu rempli ?
On va se régaler de nouveau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 je vais vite recharger la galerie.


----------



## tomtom (7 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je compte aussi un peu sur toi...



No problem


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

Juste pour info, comme les 'tites et 'tits curieux auront pu le voir dans le nom des fichiers, les trois tableaux sont de René Magritte... Et il est Belge !!! Ouuuuuuuuuais !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Tomtom, c'est à toi !!


----------



## tomtom (7 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout pour aujourd'hui,



C'est déjà pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci de me rendre mon retour de vacance beaucoup moins morose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> je laisse la main. A qui le tour ?



Je crois que j'en avais garder sous le coude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je me lance dans la recherche


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info, comme les 'tites et 'tits curieux auront pu le voir dans le nom des fichiers, les trois tableaux sont de René Magritte...



Non?! J'aurais juré qu'ils étaient de Jackson Pollock!!!


----------



## tomtom (7 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non?! J'aurais juré qu'ils étaient de Jackson Pollock!!!



Dans sa période "je peint vertical et j'en fout pas partout" alors


----------



## tomtom (7 Septembre 2003)

_d'après Van Eyck_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)




----------



## anntraxh (7 Septembre 2003)

idem


----------



## macelene (7 Septembre 2003)

et hop un de plus, *génial, je me régale*, en plus on se cultive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , bravo


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



j'aime pas les femmes poilu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les *femmes poilu*



Tu as peur d'aller dans la tranchée ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2003)

Bravo et merci nato kino ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Bravo à toi aussi tomtom ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















[tom, tom, tomtomtom... (air connu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)]

Bon, ben, y'a plus qu'à se mettre au travail !


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2003)

Bon alors,
Pour ne pas faire tapisserie !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Voici :


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2003)

On repart sur de bonnes bases  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo à tous ceux qui rentrent aussi brillamment de vacances


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2003)

Bravo Macmarco, tomtom et Nato.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ca fait du bien après une "mauvaise" journée.


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les femmes poilu


Tu préfères les "superdrive" ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Van Eyck_


----------



## sylko (7 Septembre 2003)

Je m'y mets aussi! Un peu d'indulgence, je débute.


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y mets aussi! Un peu d'indulgence, je débute.



ben ce sont des débuts prometteurs !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

Je viens de faire un tour sur ta galerie macelene, et je viens de retrouver ceci :
















Je ne m'en souvenais pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne sais pas si j'avais remercié Anntraxh, mais je l'aime beaucoup celui-là. Alors un grand merci à toi Anntraxh !!


----------



## anntraxh (7 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si j'avais remercié Anntraxh, mais je l'aime beaucoup celui-là. Alors un grand merci à toi Anntraxh !!



oui oui, tu l'avais vue !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bravo sylko !


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y mets aussi! Un peu d'indulgence, je débute.



Idem


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

C'est vrai qu'il abuse un peu m'sieur Roberto !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_T'es pas mal non plus en jaune toi !!_












*Bravo !!*


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, tu l'avais vue !



Ben c'est pas grave, et pis les papillons sur les mains, ça me touche beaucoup.


----------



## barbarella (7 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Bravo !!*



Merci


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2003)

Encore façon Spitzweg...


----------



## sylko (7 Septembre 2003)

Un peu plus d'actualité!


----------



## krystof (7 Septembre 2003)




----------



## sylko (8 Septembre 2003)

Superbe!


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

c'est sobre, efficace... Presque parfait !!


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Presque parfait !!



Pourquoi "presque"


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

Pour pas que tu t'arrêtes là.


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

T'inquiètes pas. Je vais bientôt avoir du temps libre à tuer.


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

Pour les mac-addicts...


----------



## tomtom (8 Septembre 2003)

Hé bé, bravo à tout le monde. Quels talents


Mention spéciale à Nato qui sera bientôt incollable sur Spitzweg


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

a quand le reponse de Tomtom ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé, bravo à tout le monde. Quels talents
> 
> 
> Mention spéciale à Nato qui sera bientôt incollable sur Spitzweg


Je crois déjà te l'avoir dit mais je ne remercierai jamais assez de m'avoir fait découvrir ce peintre, il est "géant" !! Avec lui, l'inspiration vient toute seule...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Merci tomtom


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Encore façon Spitzweg...



Qui m'a pris en photo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Y a plus de respect pour le droit à l'image ! C'est un scandale de s'introduire dans l'intimité des gens comme ça ! Je sens que je vais abandonner ce monde barbare. Qui qu'aurait un Nautilus à me prêter ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, bravo à Nato Kino et aux autres, c'est reparti sur les chapeaux de roues. La galerie de Macelene va bientôt être exposée au Louvre


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Qui m'a pris en photo ?



C'est pas moi m'sieur l'commissaire, c'est pas moi je l'jure !!


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi m'sieur l'commissaire, c'est pas moi je l'jure !!



On va voir ça. 

Bon, pour commencer : nom, âge, domicile ?
...
Alors, ça vient
....
Alfred, encore un qui a la langue pâteuse, on va la lui déglacer, passe-moi l'annuaire !


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

'tension t'on papillons bouge


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Félicitations à toutes et à tous !

Une mention spéciale pour nato, très inspiré, et pour tomtom : il est vraiment bien ce thread.


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2003)

admirable, bravissimo, estupendo, maravilloso, que vous dire de plus.
mention à Barbarella qui s'est lancée, Sylko, et j'en oublie.
Du boulot pour moi, j'adore.
La galerie risque de casser la côte du box office à Londres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et on continue, bien entendu


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2003)

Je suis tout honteux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Emporté par mon clavier et par la tansmutation de nato kino  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'avais attribué à Anthrax la galerie de Macelene. Nonobstant de battre ma coulpe, j'ai édité mon message afin de ne pas enduire d'erreur toutes ces peintures à l'huile autant qu'à l'eau.


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 'tension t'on papillons bouge


'tention à pas le prendre dans l'oeil mon papillon toi... C'est un rapide !!


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout honteux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais c'est pas grave mon Luc G, Anntraxh fait aussi de très belles choses dans sa galerie.
Vous êtes tout pardonné


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas grave mon Luc G, Anntraxh fait aussi de très belles choses dans sa galerie.
> Vous êtes tout pardonné



C'est bien parce que je venais de regarder son 'tanplan by Escher que je me suis "estramanqué" dans mes attributions.


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Et pas de commentaires désagréables SVP, je sais c'est pas aux proportions, mais c'est fait exprès


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2003)

Bravo Barbarella, à cette allure là, la galerie va exploser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'avoue humblement que je me régale


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

>



Je propose qu'on se cotise pour envoyer à tous les serial flooders genre barbarella et autres un exemplaire de "la vie de Claude François : une fin tragique" afin d'éviter des accidents malheureux à tous ceux qui persitent à flooder depuis leur baignoire.


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 'tention à pas le prendre dans l'oeil mon papillon toi... C'est un rapide !!



impossible, j'ai des lunettes


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible, j'ai des lunettes


C'est pas un problème, moi aussi j'en ai.

T'auras la prothèse incrustée de suite, c'est pas plus mal, tu verras tu me remercieras après, ça va te changer la vie !!


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

bel à-propos


----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2003)

Une autre vision du bar, selon Hopper.


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)

Presque génial.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le 'tof: les mains sur la table


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)




----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2003)

très bon, quel talent


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2003)




----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2003)

_d'après Daumier_


----------



## gribouille (10 Septembre 2003)

bah tenez j'ai retrouvé le dernier autoportrait  de Finn, un must qui exprime toute la liberté d'opignon au travers du sondage de masse, un véritable don naturel chez lui


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Daumier_



Excellentissime ! Bravo et merci de ton talent.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Daumier_



Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bravo TomTom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez un p'tit Yop pour la route :




* YOOOOP !  *


----------



## Foguenne (10 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



Ah, c'est lui SMG ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vraiment excellent ce thread.


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est lui SMG ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plusieurs personnes peuvent s'y identifier.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Septembre 2003)

Bravo pour l'ombre de l'iMac, c'est génial.


----------



## krystof (10 Septembre 2003)

J'ai pas fait exprès. Je suis moi-même étonné.


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Septembre 2003)




----------



## Yip (10 Septembre 2003)

Décidemment, ce thread est trop bon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Bravo à tous, ça c'est du bar !


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

>


Le gognol qui sort des usés de la nuit !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Un peu de training avant l'Ae ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

>



Vous vous rendez compte ! Les millions de gens qui l'ont vue, et pas un qui se soit rendu compte. Il a fallu attendre le Gognol pour enfin comprendre le sourire énigmatique !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le bar de MacGé : rien que des infos exclusives mieux que ScieHaineHaine.


----------



## Muludovski (10 Septembre 2003)

Bon, j'ôse... Non parce qu'en fait, je me suis un peu tâté...

Courbet, l'Origine Du Monde...

Je ne l'affiche pas directement, si vous voulez voir, vous  *ASSUMEZ*


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

il fallait oser la mettre !!!!!!


----------



## tomtom (10 Septembre 2003)

Muludovski a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ôse... Non parce qu'en fait, je me suis un peu tâté...
> 
> Courbet, l'Origine Du Monde...
> 
> Je ne l'affiche pas directement, si vous voulez voir, vous  *ASSUMEZ*




Bon, j'ose...


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il fallait oser la mettre !!!!!!




non c'est pas un mauvais jeu de mot bande de pervers


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Septembre 2003)

Muludovski a dit:
			
		

> Non parce qu'en fait, je me suis un peu tâté...
> 
> Courbet, l'Origine Du Monde...



Tu t'es tâté devant ce tableau ? Cochon va !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le gognol qui sort des usés de la nuit !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genre vous rappeler que j'existe ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben non j'ai pas fait exprès !  En tout cas vous allez voir la semaine prochaine, je suis pas si "usé" que ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empêche qu'au moins mes messages nocturnes sont très attendus...






'+


----------



## Muludovski (10 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es tâté devant ce tableau ? Cochon va !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haaaa non! Trop de poils!


----------



## Muludovski (10 Septembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche qu'au moins mes messages nocturnes sont très attendus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MYTHIQUE!!!


----------



## Muludovski (10 Septembre 2003)

D'ailleurs, des petites références, ça ferait de mal à personne...
On connait souvent un tableau "de vue", mais de là à tous pouvoir les nommer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Donc si vous pouviez mettre une chtite légende à chaque fois, ça serait bien cool...


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Septembre 2003)

Muludovski a dit:
			
		

> MYTHIQUE!!!



Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_La Nuit Étoilée, Van Gogh_ (vu que j'y connais pas grand chose, je mets que des tableaux supers connus de toute façon)

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Septembre 2003)

'

Je me permets uen petite entorse au réglement... pas pu m'empêcher...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












'+


----------



## barbarella (11 Septembre 2003)

Les deux danseuses- d'après Degas


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Les deux danseuses- d'après Degas



bravissiomo, Barbarella, quel joli tableau, quel honneur, dommage que je ne puisse me rendre à L'AE dans cette tenue, ellle ferait fureur


----------



## gribouille (12 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bravissiomo, Barbarella, quel joli tableau, quel honneur, dommage que je ne puisse me rendre à L'AE dans cette tenue, ellle ferait fureur



je tiens à rappeler que c'est l'Apple EXPO, pas une déchetterie


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je tiens à rappeler que c'est l'Apple EXPO, pas une déchetterie



bon bon , si tu le prends comme ça, on peut venir en costume d'Éve


----------



## barbarella (13 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon bon , si tu le prends comme ça, on peut venir en costume d'Éve



Pas pratique pour accrocher son badge


----------



## tomtom (13 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pas pratique pour accrocher son badge



Il remplacera la feuille de vigne


----------



## barbarella (13 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Il remplacera la feuille de vigne














 J'ai hâte de voir ça


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2003)

à notre  *MAJOR* 
cet été, pendant une balade sur une plage Italienne, j'ai rencontré: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















_un grand merci à Barbarella, qui m'a guidée de façon efficace. _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Septembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> posté par une certaine mona.. à mois que ce ne soit Lisa...:</font><hr />  "pfff, Monica Monica ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'te façon c'est simple y en que pour elle ici. C'est simple je fais la gueule maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## anntraxh (15 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



ouéééé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 joli !


----------



## tomtom (15 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> à notre  *MAJOR*
> cet été, pendant une balade sur une plage Italienne, j'ai rencontré:



Hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*bravo*


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2003)

Merci Anntraxh et Tomtom,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis toute contente , ça fait chaud au coeur


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> à notre  *MAJOR*
> cet été, pendant une balade sur une plage Italienne, j'ai rencontré:
> 
> 
> ...



WAAAARRRRFFF !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Pauv' Roberto, j'crois qu'il a pas fini de se faire chambrer avec Monica ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Excellent, macelene !


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

ah, un grand merci les garçons, fait sacrément chaud chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, je suis toute rouge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de b.....


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah, un grand merci les garçons, fait sacrément chaud chez moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... de bien être ?


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... de béatitude bienheureuse bonne à boire à bedides borgées ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MDR !!!


----------



## anntraxh (16 Septembre 2003)

mais je t'en cède un peu , de l'espace ouèbe ,  si tu veux, très cher Roberto !!!


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Heureusement que je n'ai d'espace disque sur le net pour y déposer des z'images-pour-rire que je fabriquerais, parce que sinon, ma productivité au boulot passerait de 10-12 à 0,3 % !!*



C'est facile, y'a  free !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Te gènes pas !!!


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Heureusement que je n'ai d'espace disque sur le net pour y déposer des z'images-pour-rire que je fabriquerais, parce que sinon, ma productivité au boulot passerait de 10-12 à 0,3 % !!*



déjà que ......la prod sans les images je me demande....., (j'adore les petits points), mais je crois qu'on veut toutes et tous que tu nous fabriques des petitezimagesdrôlesetoutetout,


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Dis-donc, macelene, je viens de faire un petit tour sur ta galerie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir que tu la mette à jour en y insérant l'oeuvre ci-dessus !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah, un grand merci les garçons, fait sacrément chaud chez moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo Macelène, c'est génial.


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Macelène, c'est génial.



merci tout plein mr Foguenne


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

bravissimooooo  macelene   !


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> bravissimooooo  macelene   !



Coucou Oupsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et merci ..... @+


----------



## tomtom (23 Septembre 2003)

J'ai pas résisté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc, avec un peu d'avance:






_d'après Delvaux_


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas résisté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi, non plus je ne résiste pas de te dire: que c chouette, 
connaît pas le mackie, mais vu des photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



Héhéhéhéhéhéhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Très joli travail, tomtom. Comme toujours du reste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Félicitations aussi à macelene ! Il est pas mal Roberto finalement...


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Très joli travail, tomtom. Comme toujours du reste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci beaucoup, venant de Doc, je ne peux que


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas résisté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmppfff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop fort tomtom ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_PS : Ne resiste jamais à ce genre d'envies..._


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Corporation &amp; Co !!


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2003)

Encore !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)

à déguster après la pause rafraîchissante


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

SU PER BE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'est quoi le truc ?_


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2003)

De quoi, quel "truc" ?


----------



## barbarella (2 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> De quoi, quel "truc" ?



Laisse tomber, c'est pas drôle


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, c'est pas drôle


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

Mouai...pas mal. Il se défend le petit.


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Roberto Corporation &amp; Co !!



_*Exceeellllllleeeent !!!*_




Bravo Nato !


----------



## Foguenne (2 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Nato Kino.

MAGNIFIQUE!!!


----------



## toph (2 Octobre 2003)

quesse tu foux lâ , tu vâ allez dormir ed' suite m'in gars, tu bosses ed'dmain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 alleralleralller polo!!!


----------



## macelene (2 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Roberto Corporation &amp; Co !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (2 Octobre 2003)

cette jupe bleue très ajustée ...


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

Encore du boulot pour ton infirmière ça...!!


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



vraiement super, méga-top, géantissime.
Mais je ne ferais pas de ménage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






merci Krystof de penser à moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
en fait toujours besoin d'une nurse ??? ou l'as-tu trouvé ?
J' ai peut être qques RTT à placer


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2003)

Juste une petite question, Krystof, c'est pas que je voudrais être indiscret mais zenfin... C'est la chambre à qui ?


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

A Vincent.


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2003)

Arfff j'adore les tableaux au murs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> A Vincent.



ça rajeunit pas DocEvil et Roberto !


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

La chirurgie a fait beaucoup de progrès.

Quant à Doc, avec son boulot de Dieu, je crois que le temps ne laisse pas de traces sur lui. C'est un des avantages de ce job.


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La chirurgie a fait beaucoup de progrès.
> 
> Quant à Doc, avec son boulot de Dieu, je crois que le temps ne laisse pas de traces sur lui. C'est un des avantages de ce job.



D'après ce que j'ai entendu dire, par contre, il laisse parfois des traces quand il va à Paris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Remarque, René Char le disait : (de mémoire, excusez les fautes éventuelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

"Un poète doit laisser des traces de son passage, des traces, non des preuves. Seules les traces font rêver"


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, elles ne faisaient pas rêver ses traces.


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, elles ne faisaient pas rêver ses traces.


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, elles ne faisaient pas rêver ses traces.


C'est parce que t'as le rêve _petit_ !!


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2003)

dans la série des Roberto &amp; Co... Voici la salle d'attente !!


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> dans la série des Roberto &amp; Co... Voici la salle d'attente !!



Je ne peux que me répéter !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_*exceeeellent !!!*_










Très drôle !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'adore le _logo_ de la _compagnie_....


----------



## Yip (4 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le _logo_ de la _compagnie_....




Moi aussi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Encore bravo les filles


----------



## nato kino (4 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Encore bravo les filles



Les *FILLES* ?!!


----------



## Yip (4 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les *FILLES* ?!!




Hé, hé, hé


----------



## Yip (4 Octobre 2003)

En fait c'était un bravo pour tous les contributeurs(buteuses)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de ce thread, et j'ai considéré que pour une fois le féminin devait l'emporter sur le masculin.





Voilà !


----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2003)

Encore un tout petit effort Nato, et ce sera presque parfait.


----------



## macelene (4 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Encore un tout petit effort Nato, et ce sera presque parfait.



je dirais même que c'est parfait.
Il a un bon coup de patte ce Nato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci Macmarco, de ne pas nous oublier


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macmarco, de ne pas nous oublier



Euh... faut qu'j'm'y mettes, c'est ça ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Octobre 2003)

Bravo.


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

C'était dimanche aujourd'hui... Jour du Seigneur...


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2003)

nato, tu vas te faire excommunier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et avec l'Espagne, en plus, c'est l'opus dei qui va te courir derrière.


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> nato, tu vas te faire excommunier !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec les casseroles qu'ils trainent, je les entendrai venir de loin !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, Dieu est un ami, je lui en toucherai deux mots, histoire qu'il tienne ses chiens en laisse...


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2003)

ah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce Doc , il nous fera mourir de rire, toujours avec ses nouveaux costumes à pompons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







beau tableau Nato


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2003)

en réponse à .....


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2003)

Il va falloir faire un sondage : 
- ceux qui préfèrent les costumes à pompons de Dieu
- ceux qui préfèrent les tenues griffées Macelene.





Comment ça, y a pas photo


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)

Vraiment pas mal les enfants. Continuez comme ça.


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>
































Une belle bande de hippies ces anges, vi !! De quoi rendre jaloux papa thebig !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sont-y pas mignons tout plein avec leurs bouclettes ?


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir faire un sondage :
> - ceux qui préfèrent les costumes à pompons de Dieu
> - ce qui préfèrent les tenues griffées Macelene.
> 
> ...



En ce qui me concerne, c'est tout vu !! Même pas besoin de voter, ma réponse est déjà sur le tableau !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et pis Dieu, il pique le matin lui...


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> beau tableau Nato



Ben je te rends le compliment, tu le vaux bien aussi, bravo macelene !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

22 ans et toujours pas sevré...


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)

Il est bon pour Fort Boyard.


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était dimanche aujourd'hui... Jour du Seigneur...



Excellentissime !!!!!


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 22 ans et toujours pas sevré...



c'est criant de vérité, , c'est une mise en bouche _(zaping pour Kristof)_ pour démarer la semaine de bonne humeur.
Bon sang, que je ris  _ah oui, vous écrivez MDR_ .
Bravo Nato


----------



## tomtom (6 Octobre 2003)

Ouais!!! Bravo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







héhé hoho


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Je... Hem...

Nato ? Faut qu'on parle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo aussi à macelene pour ses chérubins (Vous avez vu ? Roberto et Krystof, y z'en ont des toutes petiotes !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à tous les deux.


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Heuuuuuu... Pas la tête, pas la tête...


----------



## Yip (7 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...(Vous avez vu ? Roberto et Krystof, y z'en ont des toutes petiotes !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ben non, justement ! on n'a rien vu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Continuez comme ça


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2003)

Bravo, bravo ! Macelene et Nato ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Toujours aussi drôles !


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2003)

Bon, à moi...

Voilà, voilà !


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était dimanche aujourd'hui... Jour du Seigneur...



Bravo, bravo bravo.

A Nato

A Macelene


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, bravo bravo.
> 
> A Nato
> 
> A Macelene



Ne nous tente pas trop toi !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à moi...
> 
> Voilà, voilà !


Oula oulaaaaaaa !! C'est hot &amp; blood !!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2003)

Héhé, Macmarco, excellent.


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (Vous avez vu ? Roberto et Krystof, y z'en ont des toutes petiotes !)



Pas trop déçu


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)




----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ahahaha haha !*
> Putain que c'est bon !
> 
> 
> ...


Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Content que ça te plaise ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> _Je pige pourquoi tu ne tapes plus pour moi mais je te pardonne bien volontiers !!_



En fait, je suis un intermitent du clavier !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Mais je ne t'oublie pas !


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



Euh, macelene, pour info, c'est _*"le verrou"*_ de *Fragonard*... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_PS : Pour le verre d'absinthe de Degas, c'est *thebiglebowsky*... pas *tomtom !*_...


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

Il fait quoi Roberto ? Il éteint la lumière pour faire ça dans le noir


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il fait quoi Roberto ? Il éteint la lumière pour faire ça dans le noir



Il pousse le verrou de la porte, pour préserver son intimité, d'où le titre du tableau


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

c'est une fine targette, ce Roberto


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

et si vous regardez bien, Roberto hisse sa main vers le pène


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 22 ans et toujours pas sevré...



j'ai envie d'appuyer sur le bouton admin je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## Yip (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et si vous regardez bien, Roberto hisse sa main vers le pène




Toi tu en as assez de jouer les seconds couteaux !


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu en as assez de jouer les seconds couteaux !



Je lui laisse les blondes qui s'abandonnent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je préfère Monica


----------



## Yip (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Je lui laisse les blondes qui s'abandonnent
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Les blondes ont leur bon côté aussi


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Il pousse le verrou de la porte, pour préserver son intimité, d'où le titre du tableau



Sur l'écran de l'ibook, je ne voyais pas tout le texte. J'ai cru qu'il avait mis : "rien à cirer" plutôt que "rien à craindre" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui c'est qui nous fait "l'escarpolette" après "le verrou" ?


----------



## macelene (8 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh, macelene, pour info, c'est _*"le verrou"*_ de *Fragonard*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



superbe macmarco, une belle pièce,
et je corrige mes erreurs sur les annotations de tableaux.







Toi aussi quel coup de patte !!!!


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qui nous fait "l'escarpolette" après "le verrou" ?



Y a qu'à demander ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'ailleurs, j'avais hésité... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_*"Les hasards heureux de l'escarpolette"*_
*Jean-Honoré Fragonard* - 1767


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Les blondes ont leur bon côté aussi



côté filtre ?


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2003)

Rebravo, Macmarco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Roberto, est-ce bien sérieux, quand même ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie d'appuyer sur le bouton admin je sais pas pourquoi


Ne te gêne pas, ça gacherait tout ton plaisir.


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Roberto, est-ce bien sérieux, quand même ?



Il va finir par nous attirer le CSA le Roberto si il continue...


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

macmarco... *Continue !!*


----------



## tomtom (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> macmarco... *Continue !!*



Fragonard aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment ça il peut plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Bravoooooo macmarcoooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Foguenne (8 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Y a qu'à demander !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique.


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

Et un popol à la Millet, UN !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Tous mes voeux popol..._


----------



## KARL40 (8 Octobre 2003)

Trop fort


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Fragonard aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci *Major Tomtom* !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2003)

Arrrfffff !!! Bravo !


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et un popol à la Millet, UN !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouuaahahahahahaha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Toujours aussi bon Nato ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bravo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MdR !


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2003)

Un sommet, nato.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mérite un oscar et encore bravo à l'acteur sans qui cette oeuvre ne serait pas ce qu'elle est


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2003)

Juste une petite question d'ignare : vous utilisez quoi comme appli(s) pour triturer vos chefs-d'oeuvre ???


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question d'ignare : vous utilisez quoi comme appli(s) pour triturer vos chefs-d'oeuvre ???



Toshop (en ce qui me concerne).


----------



## tomtom (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toshop (en ce qui me concerne).



Moi itou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et Fireworks pour optimiser, je sais toshop le fait aussi mais bon..._


----------



## macelene (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et un popol à la Millet, UN !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh !  vous allez faire exploser la Galerie !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hep, vous deux, Nato et Macmarco, on s' éclate.
Formule surfaite : "excellent"


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question d'ignare : vous utilisez quoi comme appli(s) pour triturer vos chefs-d'oeuvre ???



Moi aussi, Photoshop "l'incontournable" et GoLive pour la mise en ligne...


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> eh !  vous allez faire exploser la Galerie !!



Ben, t'avais pas réclamé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macmarco, de ne pas nous oublier



J'avais pas compris ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> hep, vous deux, Nato et Macmarco, on s' éclate.
> Formule surfaite : "excellent"



Merci, merci !


----------



## tomtom (9 Octobre 2003)

Allez, j'vous en mets un, j'vous l'embale pas, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_ d'après Rembrant_


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'vous en mets un, j'vous l'embale pas, hein



Non, non !
Pas la peine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pour consommer de suite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













> _ d'après Rembrant_



Hmmmppfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MdR ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravo tomtom !


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'vous en mets un, j'vous l'embale pas, hein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est trop. Comment voulez-vous que je bosse !


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop. Comment voulez-vous que je bosse !



Comme ça :






Bon, d'accord, c'est pas très pratique pour voir ce qu'on fait et taper et manipuler la souris...
Mais bon, faut savoir c'qu'on veut !


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'vous en mets un, j'vous l'embale pas, hein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà tomtom qui se prend aussi pour DIEU maintenant !!


----------



## KARL40 (9 Octobre 2003)

Le Dieu de Toshop ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un grand bravo en tout cas et merci pour l'explication du grand nombre de post de GlobalCut : il est plusieurs !!


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai photoshop© et plein d'idée, mais pas :
> Le temps.
> Un espace disque en ligne.



ici gratos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Que ça à faire...
> 
> Trois fois hélas (au minimum)...










> _Si je pouvais, je me ferais bien l'Olympia.
> Quelqu'un se l'ait déjà tapé ?_



Vas pas donner d'idées !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Euh... non, je crois pas.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On va, enfin moi en tous cas, te la laisser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










> *Bravo les gars et les filles.
> Trop bon.*



Hé, hé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci !


----------



## tomtom (9 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si je pouvais, je me ferais bien l'Olympia.
> Quelqu'un se l'ait déjà tapé ?_



J'ai déjà tapé sur une Olympia, mais ça fait un bout de temps


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Swan - "orpheus"

Spécial thebig celui-là !!


----------



## Yip (9 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'vous en mets un, j'vous l'embale pas, hein
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bien vu tomtom, MDR


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je continue sur ma lancée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Toujours Fragonard, cette fois-ci, "la bascule"...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2003)

d'après Edward Hooper


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et un popol à la Millet, UN !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhéhé, excellent.

Je mets cette image dès demain sur le bureau du PC au boulot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo aussi à MacMarco, TomTom et Globalcut.


----------



## maousse (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Swan - "orpheus"
> 
> Spécial thebig celui-là !!


mackie t'as soufflé le texte ?


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> mackie t'as soufflé le texte ?



M'est avis qu'il était pressé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il n'a pas pris le temps de se relire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Quant à savoir pourquoi il était pressé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne m'avancerai pas...


----------



## macinside (9 Octobre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> mackie t'as soufflé le texte ?



non mais la je met une soufflante a tout le monde a mario kart (en 150 CC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non mais la je met une soufflante a tout le monde a mario kart (en 150 CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé, là, je dis:"RESPECT".


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> M'est avis qu'il était pressé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va savoir...


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Va savoir...


----------



## macelene (9 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> d'après Edward Hooper



je... tiens c'est Global qui nous poste un tableau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, cpntribution remarquable.
Et Hop dans la galerie.


----------



## macelene (9 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je continue sur ma lancée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis Macmarco, tu m'en veux, tu vas finir par laisser planer des rumeurs !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et là , je suis dans les airs à cause de Roberto


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dis Macmarco, tu m'en veux, tu vas finir par laisser planer des rumeurs !!!!



Loin de moi cette idée, voyons !.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Et là , je suis dans les airs à cause de Roberto



C'est en récompense de ton dévouement, bien sûr !....


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2003)

Façon Manara


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Octobre 2003)

wah' et l'aut' y va s'faire taper sur les doigts par Paulo !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Par ici Hulk !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

Non sérieusement (difficile d'être sérieux face à .. enfin ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) ceci reflète bien le bar je trouve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'applaudis des deux mains !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 euh par contre pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 d'autant qu'il me semble que ce n'est pas une couche qu'il manque à la donzelle mais une culotte


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Façon Manara














Ca va forcément plaire à Macelene !


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> euh par contre pas la peine d'en rajouter une couche les autres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trop tard !


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Façon Manara


Dommage que l'on ne puisse se raprocher un peu pour lire, c'est vraiment écrit petit !!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2003)

Héhé, mdr.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que l'on ne puisse se raprocher un peu pour lire, c'est vraiment écrit petit !!



y a un _truc_ qui t'empeche de te rapprocher ?


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que l'on ne puisse se raprocher un peu pour lire, c'est vraiment écrit petit !!



Tout à fait d'accord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On devrait faire une pétition pour que soit intégrée une fonction zoom sur les forums !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai comme dans l'idée que çà zoome pas mal en ce moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Toujours est-il qu'une telle charte (non je m'a pas gourré de mot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )ne peut qu'inspirer le respect et la nécessité de s'y plier (enfin "plier" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)

_purée je sais pas ce que j'ai !! j'ai du prendre trop de Thebigra ce soir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 çà me lanceeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais çà me lanceeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ mdr


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ma devise : pour vivre euro, vivons cachés



Dis, c'était pas aussi la devise d'un certain Crésus ?...


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

Rembrandt, "La ronde de nuit"...


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Ils ont changé de tailleur non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 MdR


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont changé de tailleur non ?



Euh, non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est la tenue de nuit...


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Au Bal... Au bal masqué ohé ohé !!


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Au Bal... Au bal masqué ohé ohé !!



Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MdR


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Va savoir...



J'ai corrigé le "O*s* X"...
Pour "couchez", pas de faute, impératif présent (Bescherelle).
Vous en voyez d'autres ?


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai corrigé le "O*s* X"...
> Pour "couchez", pas de faute, impératif présent (Bescherelle).
> Vous en voyez d'autres ?



Ben, j'sais pas... moi "couchez", je l'aurais écrit "couchés"... mais bon...


----------



## Nexka (9 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben, j'sais pas... moi "couchez", je l'aurais écrit "couchés"... mais bon...



Bah non c'est "couchez - vous" sans le "vous" donc il reste "couchez"  ça doit être conjugué.


----------



## tomtom (9 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah non c'est "couchez - vous" sans le "vous" donc il reste "couchez"  ça doit être conjugué.



Moi, j'aurais mis aussi "couchés", comme "debouts bande de flemmards!", "à genoux, fidèles!" ... non?


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

On fait comment alors ?
On demande de l'aide ? Un spécialiste ?

DocEviiiiiiiil !! Au secour !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2003)

D'après Buffet (pas de la gare, mais Bernard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






ps : ouais, je sais ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais c'est un premier essai...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On fait comment alors ?
> On demande de l'aide ? Un spécialiste ?
> 
> DocEviiiiiiiil !! Au secour !!



Et pourquoi pas Mackiiiiiiiie : suffit de faire l'inverse de ce qu'il conseillera non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas Mackiiiiiiiie : suffit de faire l'inverse de ce qu'il conseillera non ?


Je remarque que tu ne te mouilles pas beaucoup non plus...


----------



## Nexka (9 Octobre 2003)

Bon je viens de caller un prof, et il m'a dit que c'était "couché" apparement ya même pas de "s" C'est l'abréviation de "aller, couché" et non de "couchez vous". Voilà... Mais on est pas obligé de croire les profs non plus


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aurais mis aussi "couchés", comme "debouts bande de flemmards!", "à genoux, fidèles!" ... non?


... Et "allés les bleus" ???


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens de caller un prof, et il m'a dit que c'était "couché" apparement ya même pas de "s" C'est l'abréviation de "aller, couché" et non de "couchez vous". Voilà... Mais on est pas obligé de croire les profs non plus



Je crois que je vais zapper cette bulle, ça commence à me les briser !!


----------



## tomtom (9 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens de caller un prof, et il m'a dit que c'était "couché" apparement ya même pas de "s" C'est l'abréviation de "aller, couché" et non de "couchez vous". Voilà... Mais on est pas obligé de croire les profs non plus



Quelqu'un a le numéro de téléphone de Maître Capello?


----------



## tomtom (9 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ... Et "allés les bleus" ???



Ça on s'en fout à la limite, plus personne ne l'utilise


----------



## Nexka (9 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ça on s'en fout à la limite, plus personne ne l'utilise



Euh là je suis pas d'accord, samedi le XV de France joue son premier match du championnat du monde!! Alors on arréte de tout généraliser au foot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et  *Allés les Bleus !!*


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Voilà, plus de problème !!


----------



## Nexka (9 Octobre 2003)

Euhhh est ce que "au pied" faudrait pas plutôt l'écrire "aux pieds"??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Arfff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok j'arréte sorry


----------



## Spyro (9 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> "_debouts_ bande de flemmards!"


Tu mets un s à un adverbe toi ?
C'est MAL©


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh est ce que "au pied" faudrait pas plutôt l'écrire "aux pieds"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas bientôt fini oui ?!!


----------



## tomtom (9 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Finalement finalement...



Ouaiiis, bravo héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et bienvenue


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2003)

Pauvre Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(En fait, il cherche à se faire plaindre, une technique d'enfer, qu'il a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macmarco (9 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Finalement finalement...



*Ouuuuuaaaaaiiiiiisss !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Roberto, Roberto, Roberto !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*
Cool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais, dis-moi, se pourrait-il qu'il y ait de l'eau dans le gaz ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

*macelene*, ta répution n'est plus à faire !! Coulée !!


----------



## macelene (9 Octobre 2003)

Mi Roberto mi.....
¿Pero  cómo puedes -tu revelar esta imagen de nuestra intimidad?
¿Te tenía con todo digo bien ocultar esta fotografía? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











¿Y estas flores, las pongo dónde?
¿Y que  vas a hacer  ahora?
¿Aún arrastrarse con tus secretarios?
Fuera de mi vista.
Y lo envuelve los desmontajes sobre mi oficina!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Grande idiota, sabes que  no tienes que mi, para
mecanografiarse tus páginas!!! 
Pequeño polluelo de mi vida!!!!







hasta pronto....
Tu sabes donde esta la llave de la casa ???
No te olvidas de pasar, manana !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mi Roberto mi.....
> ¿Pero  cómo puedes -tu revelar esta imagen de nuestra intimidad?
> ¿Te tenía con todo digo bien ocultar esta fotografía?
> 
> ...



tu veux pas en faire profiter à tout le monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






moi pas comprendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je demande une traduction publique


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mi Roberto mi.....
> ¿Pero  cómo puedes -tu revelar esta imagen de nuestra intimidad?
> ¿Te tenía con todo digo bien ocultar esta fotografía?
> 
> ...



traduction laborieuse du Gougle : Espagnol &gt; Anglais &gt; Français. A vous de juger.

*
Mon Robert mon.....  Mais comment pouvoir-votre indiquer cette image de notre intimité?  Il m'a eu disent de cacher cette photographie à vous puits encore?  Et ces fleurs, je les ai mis où?  Et cela vous allez faire maintenant?  Ramper toujours avec vos secrétaires?  En dehors de mon Vista.  Et il entoure les disassemblings sur mon bureau!  Grand idiot, vous savez que vous n'avez pas le mon, pour dactylographier vos pages!  Petit poussin de ma vie!  jusqu'à bientôt....  Votre vous savez où ceci la clef de la maison?  Vous n'oubliez pas de vous produire,!!!!! de manana  *


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas en faire profiter à tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon on va s'y essayer...
Je pense peut-être faire mieux que Google ou Sherlock !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En gros... :

Mon Roberto mon....
Mais comment peux-tu révéler cette image de notre intimité ?
Ne t'avais-je pas bien dit de cacher cette photo ?
Et ces fleurs, je les mets où ?
Et maintenant que vas-tu faire ?
Traîner avec tes secrétaires ?
Loin de ma vue !
_Par contre là, je reste perplexe... :_
Et enveloppe les démontages sur mon bureau !!!!

Grand imbécile, tu sais que tu n'as que moi, 
pour dactylographier tes pages !!!!
Poussinet de ma vie !!!

A bientôt ...
Tu sais où est la clé de la maison ???
N'oublie pas de passer, demain !!!

Voilà, voilà !


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

Alors, Macelene, l'ai-je bien traduit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Par contre, c'est quoi cette histoire de "démontages" ?


----------



## Nexka (10 Octobre 2003)

C'est une vraie Fac littéraire ce tread, on fait de l'orthographe, de l'espagnol, un peu d'art. Qui dira encore que le bar n'apporte rien


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Alors, Macelene, l'ai-je bien traduit ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excellent Macmarco, reste cette phrase  suspens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et enveloppe les démontages sur mon bureau !!!!


"et l'enveloppe tu la mets sur mon bureau"


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

Alors Roberto, ces auditions, ça avance un peu ? Tu trouves la perle rare ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(Manet)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)




----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> excellent Macmarco, reste cette phrase  suspens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y _*lo*_ envuelve _*los*_ desmontajes sobre mi oficina!!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

il est terrible ce Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bravo Nato


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors Roberto, ces auditions, ça avance un peu ? Tu trouves la perle rare ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouarf !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MdR !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Excellent !


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> il est terrible ce Roberto



Oui, depuis qu'il s'occupe d'un peu plus *près* du recrutement, il en glande plus une... Pas une seule page à tapoter !!


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Y _*lo*_ envuelve _*los*_ desmontajes sobre mi oficina!!!!



_chuuttt j'étais préssée, c vrai je fais des fautes, ...._


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _chuuttt j'étais préssée, c vrai je fais des fautes, ...._




Ben ouais, mais c'est ça qui m'a foutu dedans !!!


----------



## Philito (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _chuuttt j'étais préssée, c vrai je fais des fautes, ...._



Heu chtite question....



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Grande idiota, sabes que no tienes que mi, para
> mecanografiarse tus páginas!!!





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Grand imbécile, tu sais que tu n'as que moi,
> pour dactylographier tes pages !!!!



On ne traduirait pas ça..... Grand imbécile (idiot, bon d'accord), tu sais que tu n'as *pas* que moi pour dactylographier (traduire par tapoter peut-être 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Je veux juste être sûr que les distingués posteurs du bar n'apprennent pas un espagnol erronné.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et c'est également un mot qui change beaucoup le sens de tout ceci (comme dirait Colombo) bon cette phrase en tout cas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(47 dias hasta Chile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> On ne traduirait pas ça..... Grand imbécile (idiot, bon d'accord), tu sais que tu n'as *pas* que moi pour dactylographier (traduire par tapoter peut-être
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En effet, j'ai lu, et donc traduit un peu vite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà ce que c'est que de faire plusieurs choses à la fois !


----------



## tomtom (10 Octobre 2003)

_d'après Caravaggio_


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2003)

Héhé, la journée commence fort.


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

tomtom... *Super !!* C'est toujours aussi décalé, et j'adore !!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

J'ADORE


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Caravaggio_



Sacrilège !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

D'après _Le Christ en croix adoré par deux donateurs_ de Domenicos Theotocopoulos, dit Le Greco. Musée du Louvre.


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'après _Le Christ en croix adoré par deux donateurs_ de Domenicos Theotocopoulos, dit Le Greco. Musée du Louvre.








Comme disait Miller (Henry pas Athur) : "ma vie n'a été qu'une longue crucifixion en rose".


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

Une petite photo de groupe, de temps en temps, ça fait pas de mal non plus...







_Henri Fantin-Latour, Hommage a Delacroix, 1864_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une petite photo de groupe, de temps en temps, ça fait pas de mal non plus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2003)

EXCELLENT !!! Bravo Doc et Nato.


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Henri Fantin-Latour, Hommage a Delacroix, 1864_



... Et aussi *tomtom* !!


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une petite photo de groupe, de temps en temps, ça fait pas de mal non plus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, ça alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai même pas vu quand t'as pris la photo


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'après _Le Christ en croix adoré par deux donateurs_ de Domenicos Theotocopoulos, dit Le Greco. Musée du Louvre.



C'est topé !!


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben, ça alors !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va pas te prendre pour le centre du bar, hein !! Déjà que tu nous montres ta lune à longueur de journée...


----------



## tomtom (10 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'après _Le Christ en croix adoré par deux donateurs_ de Domenicos Theotocopoulos, dit Le Greco. Musée du Louvre.



Ça va glisser, ça va glisser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo Doc


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Va pas te prendre pour le centre du bar, hein !! Déjà que tu nous montres ta lune à longueur de journée...



Y a pas de risque : je suis pas de naturel exhibo, j'aurais même parfois tendance à m'éclipser


----------



## tomtom (10 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une petite photo de groupe, de temps en temps, ça fait pas de mal non plus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, la même assemblée en vrai, c'est quand tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sauf que je risque peut-être d'avoir mal aux genoux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* Bravo!! *


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la même assemblée en vrai, c'est quand tu veux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben vi, avec quelques autres aussi quand même. Tout le monde n'était pas prêt pour la photo... Paul donnait à manger à ses sangsues, krystof retrouvait plus ses béquilles, jeanba se remaquillait... Enfin bref, il en manque !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Pour les genoux, on s'arrangera..._


----------



## krystof (10 Octobre 2003)

Que du bonheur ce thread. Chapeau m'sieurs dames.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)

D'après _Gabrielle d'Estrées et la duchesse de Villars_, école de Fontainebleau (1592). Musée du Louvre.


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

Tomtom, Le Doc, Nato : *le top du top* !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Chapeau bas, messieurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ouah ! C'est trop bon !


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'après _Gabrielle d'Estrées et la duchesse de Villars_, école de Fontainebleau (1592). Musée du Louvre.



*P...!!!!!!!!*



































MdR !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Trop fort !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















_Rââââhhhh la vache !!!!_













Ouf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2003)

Arrrrfffff !!! Vous etes tous géniaux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est trop bon tout ça !!!


----------



## Yip (10 Octobre 2003)

MDR les gars, bravo !!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Je vous salue bien bas :








Vous êtes... mpfffffff !!!!!


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'après _Gabrielle d'Estrées et la duchesse de Villars_, école de Fontainebleau (1592). Musée du Louvre.



Hihihi !!!


----------



## Xav' (10 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la même assemblée en vrai, c'est quand tu veux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon... on ne voit pas mes pieds, je pourrais donc venir en basket, c'est cool.


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrfffff !!! Vous etes tous géniaux !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au fait, TheBig, je crois que j'avais oublié de te féliciter pour tes oeuvres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors bravo et bienvenue dans l'équipe !


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)

Sources :  www.vangoghgallery.com, Tomtom.


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour vous tous,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
je rentre du boulot, et c'est pas toujours drôle ce que je fais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, c'est quoi mon plus grandissime plaisir, lorsque j'arrive dans ma petite maison:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais vite voir dans mon Mac si encore aujourd'hui je vais retrouver la joie de vivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et c'est vraiment terriblement génial, méga-top super-bon, je suis morte de rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 à chaque fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*Nous en sommes à 76 tableaux !!! je n'en crois pas mes yeux*





.
Je vais être obligée de faire une refonte de  *La Galerie du Bar*








Je voudrais dire à tous et aux nouveaux venus Thebig, DocEvil, Roberto, (ce sont les derniers) vous me comblez de bonheur.

*C'est la Joie de Vivre ici*


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour vous tous,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ton service, macelene !


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)

Avec les dernies de DocEvil et de Bebert, ça devient sado-maso, ce truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finalement, je crois que je vais me relaisser pousser la barbe


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Sources :  www.vangoghgallery.com, Tomtom.



Bravo Bebert !


----------



## tomtom (10 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Nous en sommes à 76 tableaux !!! je n'en crois pas mes yeux*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi non plus, franchement, je pensais pas en ouvrant ce thread qu'il aurait autant de succès 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je vais être obligée de faire une refonte de  *La Galerie du Bar*


Merci encore pour cette galerie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais dire à tous et aux nouveaux venus Thebig, DocEvil, Roberto, (ce sont les derniers) vous me comblez de bonheur.


Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et merci à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, on continue alors


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On va se gèner ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et bravo pour ce thread, tomtom ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_Et de 1000..._


----------



## barbarella (11 Octobre 2003)

Oui, bravo tomtom,


----------



## tomtom (11 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bravo tomtom,



Héhé, si tu savais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en plein dans le mille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bravo


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

_(Degas)_


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _(Degas)_



c'est roberto ou nato le plus pervers ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est roberto ou nato le plus pervers ?


C'est celui qui dit qui est !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Tu attends le Japon pour te déniaiser un peu toi ?_






22 ans, 13 000 posts bientôt, et rien ne bouge... Pourvu que ça dure !!


----------



## bebert (11 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est roberto ou nato le plus pervers ?



C'est kif-kif !


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> MdR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oki !!


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Trop tard* : Macélène _(qui ne me refuse *quasiment PLUS RIEN*, je touche presque au but !)_ va le poster de ma part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*tes désirs sont des ordres Roberto*







*j' ai fait ce que tu voulais, hein dis c' est bien ......* 
_Roberto me demande de vous dire que nous n' habitons pas encore ensemble ..._


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *tes désirs sont des ordres Roberto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*MdR*


Et cette tenue alors, c'était quoi ? Ça passe sur TF1 à quelle heure ?


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *MdR*
> 
> 
> Et cette tenue alors, c'était quoi ? Ça passe sur TF1 à quelle heure ?



*Roberto m'a autorisé à dévoiler ma tenue*


----------



## PetIrix (11 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Roberto m'a autorisé à dévoiler ma tenue*



Arghhhhhhh !!!!! 

Mon coeur !!!
Vite !!! 
Arghhh !





Je me sens mal ...









En plus elle à déjà croqué la pomme !!!!


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

Sûr qu'avec des talons comme ça, c'est choquant !!


----------



## tomtom (11 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Roberto m'a autorisé à dévoiler ma tenue*



Euh, Macelene, faudrait qu'on se voie, j'ai quelques idées pour la galerie


----------



## legritch (11 Octobre 2003)

Ingres (sans commentaires)


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)




----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Ingres (sans commentaires)



ben gribouille !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Roberto m'a autorisé à dévoiler ma tenue*



 [filet de bave] Encore [/filet de bave]


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> [filet de bave] Encore [/filet de bave]



et pendant ce temps la j'ai volé ta caisse de Guiness


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et pendant ce temps la j'ai volé ta caisse de Guiness



Même pas vrai, j'suis assis dessus


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

GUINNESS


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai, j'suis assis dessus



j'ai fait comme dans indiana jones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai interverti la caisse de guiness par une caisse d'eau


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait comme dans indiana jones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tant que c'est de la "guiness", ca va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais touches pas à la Guinness


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2003)

j'ai enlevé un N pour pas que tu t'en aperçoive


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

Pouvez pas aller boire ailleurs ? C'est un musée ici, pas un bordel.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez pas aller boire ailleurs ? C'est un musée ici, pas un bordel.


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez pas aller boire ailleurs ? C'est un musée ici, pas un bordel.



ben il y a bien des scènes de bordel dans les musées


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben il y a bien des scènes de bordel dans les musées



et y'a même des bars


----------



## casimir (11 Octobre 2003)

je suis même au musée


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

Pour ça vous pouvez toujours aller  là , si vous êtes trop faignants pour vous ouvrir un thread.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je suis même au musée



Moi, j'appel çà un cimetiere


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça vous pouvez toujours aller  là , si vous êtes trop faignants pour vous ouvrir un thread.



Jamais pendant le boulot


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez pas aller boire ailleurs ? C'est un musée ici, pas un bordel.



bien de ton avis Nato, 
je pensais bien que le sujet allait dériver , j'en suis navrée,





, mais je n'enattendais pas moins de ce post et je m'en vois ...
je vous fais à tous toutes mes excuses


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez pas aller boire ailleurs ? C'est un musée ici, pas un bordel.



Pour boire, c'est dans les bordels ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et personne m'a rien dit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, alors et les bars, ça sert à quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Les musées, je sais, c'est pour ça.)

Ben oui, pour s'amuser.

OK, je sors.

Finalement je vais plutôt aller me coucher, dedans de préférence. Excusez le calembour débile, mais vous avez vu l'heure. Je retourne en Livonie illico presto.

(PS. T'en fais pas Macelene, le père la pudeur est couché à cette heure ou alors c'est son heure docteur Jekyll.)


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bien de ton avis Nato,
> je pensais bien que le sujet allait dériver , j'en suis navrée,
> 
> 
> ...



Te biles  pas trop quand même, macelene, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce sont de grands garçons et ça n'est pas ta faute si parfois ils ne savent pas se tenir !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bien de ton avis Nato,
> je pensais bien que le sujet allait dériver , j'en suis navrée,
> 
> 
> ...



allons macelene, rien de bien méchant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




attends qu'on nous ressorte "l'enfer" du Vatican...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bien de ton avis Nato,
> je pensais bien que le sujet allait dériver , j'en suis navrée,
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, fais pas le tête MacElene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a même pas eu une page de "débordement", et le sujet est tellement bien qu'il va repouser tout seul.
On va pas s'arreter pour un peu d'égarement.
Pour la peine je te ferais une belle image


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh, fais pas le tête MacElene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'y a pas eu grand chose mais celà dit les défenseurs de ce thread n'ont pas tord : si on veut garder un joli topic avec des belles images paninis, on peut aller griffoner sur des cahiers de brouillon et c'est pas ce qui manque dans le coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la peine, Globalcut et Mackie vont nous faire un mea culpa via image. Pour ma part, je prendrais bien un petit Dali  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_la prochaine fois j'efface la page entière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avis aux floodeurs ..._


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'y a pas eu grand chose mais celà dit les défenseurs de ce thread n'ont pas tord : si on veut garder un joli topic avec des belles images paninis, on peut aller griffoner sur des cahiers de brouillon et c'est pas ce qui manque dans le coin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola tous, le beau costume, ya plus, je vais en changer,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous le verrez plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez continuons dans la bonne humeur, de beaux tableaux, fait par de vrais gens talentueux comme vous tous.


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2003)




----------



## tomtom (12 Octobre 2003)

_d'après Annibale Carracci_


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Annibale Carracci_



Excellent !!







Bravo.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)

Bravo TomTom, décidement, JC se prette bien aux jeux...


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Excellent !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mieux !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour la peine, Globalcut et Mackie vont nous faire un mea culpa via image. Pour ma part, je prendrais bien un petit Dali
> 
> 
> 
> ...








d'après Magritte


Pour Dali j'y pense


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Octobre 2003)

d'après Dali


----------



## Yip (12 Octobre 2003)

D'après Michelangelo Merisi, dit « Le Caravage » (1573-1610) : Le martyre de Saint Mathieu 1600.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Octobre 2003)

Vous êtes tous très fort !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tous très fort !!!


Ouais ! Ils sont géniaux et ça m'énerve !!!


----------



## macelene (12 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Ils sont géniaux et ça m'énerve !!!



Faut pas s' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mon TheBig, faut faire des gammes sur ton clavier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était un très bon début ce que tu nous a pondu, le fignolage vient après.
Ils seront tous dans la galerie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

superbe(s)


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas s'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, au fait, ça avance, cette galerie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Hé, hé, hé ! On te donne du boulot, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Allez, bon courage macelene ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_PS : Perso, je vais te donner un peu de répit..._


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2003)

C'est jubilatoire. Bravo et encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La peinture religieuse, ça inspire apparemment.
Qu'en dit le professeur Finn ???


----------



## macelene (12 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Alors, au fait, ça avance, cette galerie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un taf de secrétaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tout reprendre depuis le début, tout répertorier, tout légender, retrouver les peintres d'origine, enfin 
je n'avance qu' à petits pas.
Mais je voudrais que ce soit vraiment superbe et donc à la hauteur
de vos oeuvres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_PS: merci pour le répit _








 merci Macmarco


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Un taf de secrétaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis à ta disposition si tu as besoin d'aide...


----------



## krystof (12 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> D'après Michelangelo Merisi, dit « Le Caravage » (1573-1610) : Le martyre de Saint Mathieu 1600.



J'aime beaucoup ta vision des choses Yip. Très réaliste.


----------



## nato kino (12 Octobre 2003)

_(Winslow Homer) _


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> D'après Michelangelo Merisi, dit « Le Caravage » (1573-1610) : Le martyre de Saint Mathieu 1600.



Et vous trouvez ça drôle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Bravo Yip !


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _(Winslow Homer) _



_*P... !!!*_





















 MdR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Toujours aussi bon, Nato !


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

_(Frederic Edwin Church) _


----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2003)

Tu es dans ta période liquide


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

_(la Keynote, d'après Thomas Eakins)_


----------



## tomtom (13 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _(la Keynote, d'après Thomas Eakins)_



Trop bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'ai reconnu mackie dans l'assemblée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je savais pas que le G5 avait des seins


----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas que le G5 avait des seins



Des seins, et 64 bits. Tout un programme.


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Trop bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est que mon 3 em keynotes


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _(la Keynote, d'après Thomas Eakins)_



Mouarfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Arrête Nato, arrête !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Woufff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ouah la vache ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Oh P... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Laisse moi reprendre mon souffle, s'il te plaît !


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (13 Octobre 2003)

nan, mackie étais avec moi... au balcon... dans le carré VIP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_ (il s'était déguisé pour entrer incognito avec une moumoutte appartenant à Api, et le maquillage de Thebig) _


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> nan, mackie étais avec moi... au balcon... dans le carré VIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutly fabulous


----------



## Foguenne (13 Octobre 2003)

Comme l'a dit Macelène, c'est très relaxant de voir ce thread en rentrant du boulot.
Merci et bravo.


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2003)

Faudrait voir à freiner un peu, nato : il faut vraiment que j'aille me coucher..

Et j'y arrive pas à regarder toutes tes conneries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je demande l'interruption des grands peintres au moins un jour par semaine. Non à l'exploitation des masses laborieuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faut monter un syndicat, et que ça saute !


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait voir à freiner un peu, nato : il faut vraiment que j'aille me coucher..
> 
> Et j'y arrive pas à regarder toutes tes conneries.
> 
> ...



Venant de toi, je ne pouvais rêver meilleur compliment !!


----------



## tomtom (13 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait voir à freiner un peu, nato : il faut vraiment que j'aille me coucher..
> 
> Et j'y arrive pas à regarder toutes tes conneries.
> 
> ...



Oui, puis faudra bientôt penser à une collecte pour payer un supplément d'espace .Mac pour Macelene


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

D'après Rubens


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2003)

Bouh ouh !!!!!!! J'y arriverai jamais !!!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Oui, puis faudra bientôt penser à une collecte pour payer un supplément d'espace .Mac pour Macelene



Ou faire un tri...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ou faire un tri...


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bouh ouh !!!!!!! J'y arriverai jamais !!!!



Ben si !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_De plus, je pensais faire un truc avec ce tableau, tu m'a pris de vitesse !!_


----------



## tomtom (13 Octobre 2003)

_d'après Daumier_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben si !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re-bouh ouh !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... j'ai gaché une merveilleuse toile et je l'ai enlevé à la "patte" d'un grand artiste !!! ... honte sur moi !


----------



## donatello (13 Octobre 2003)

Marrant, je viens de découvrir ce fil (toujours en avance)... la concurence est rude mais je me lance.







_Noces de canaan, anonyme_


----------



## rillettes (13 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Re-bouh ouh !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il va arrêter un peu de se plaindre tout le temps, le flamand rose !!
T'as encore fais le mur du Zoo ?!


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Daumier_




_héhé..._


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Re-bouh ouh !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais non heuuuuuuuuu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est aussi bien comme ça va, j'en ai d'autres en vue... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Et arrête avec ses compliments en public, ça devient génant, t'es pas pour la paix des ménages toi !!_


----------



## bebert (13 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Yip (13 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> D'après Rubens




Mouarfff !!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Bien trouvé barbarella, merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, flatté de ton attention


----------



## barbarella (13 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trois en un c'était trop beau


----------



## Luc G (13 Octobre 2003)

Je vous dis que j'ai du boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vous pouvez pas vous calmer un peu jusqu'à demain que je puisse bosser et arrêter de me bidonner.


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Re-bouh ouh !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui !! Faudrait peut-être être plus attentif pendant les démonstrations... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























_(Henri Fantin-Latou - l'atelier des Batignolles)_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Octobre 2003)

Arrrrfffffffff !!!!


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui !! Faudrait peut-être être plus attentif pendant les démonstrations...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Génial ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Hou, hou, hou, hou !!! Arf !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Purée qu'c'est bon !


----------



## birdy (14 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui !! Faudrait peut-être être plus attentif pendant les démonstrations...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Wouf


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

Ce thread, sans conteste l'un des meilleurs du Bar avec "Façon Nous Deux" est un véritable remède contre la grisaille et la morosité ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma seule crainte, c'est qu'un jour il ne soit plus alimenté et sombre dans les arcanes du forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, par pitié, vous les as de Toshop, les crazy d'Illustrator, vous, les Artistes ... continuez à nous faire marrer ... vous etes allés trop loin, vous ne pouvez plus vous arreter !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et de tout coeur : MERCI !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

birdy a dit:
			
		

> Wouf



Salut toi !!


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread, sans conteste l'un des meilleurs du Bar avec "Façon Nous Deux" est un véritable remède contre la grisaille et la morosité .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te fais pas de bile, TheBig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux compter sur nous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et puis, maintenant que tu as commencé, toi aussi tu es *obligé* de continuer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Hé, hé, hé !


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread, sans conteste l'un des meilleurs du Bar avec "Façon Nous Deux" est un véritable remède contre la grisaille et la morosité .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sympa de te proposer pour éberger la galerie de macelene !!


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread, sans conteste l'un des meilleurs du Bar avec "Façon Nous Deux" est un véritable remède contre la grisaille et la morosité .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ! Le GRAND, comme je suis de ton avis, y'en a qui s'en donne à coeur déployé, pour nous faire sortir de la morosité, comme tu dis.
Quand je rentre de mon boulot, et combien mon travail est dur pour le moral, je me dis que tout va bien.
Et je suis heureuse. 




ILne faut pas que ça s' arrête.
Bon j'ai un PB avec mon Mac je te laisse et j'essaye de réparer.


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread, sans conteste l'un des meilleurs du Bar avec "Façon Nous Deux" est un véritable remède contre la grisaille et la morosité .....



Et.... grâce à qui ? 






_  T'en fais pas Thebig plus on en ferra, plus on s'entraînera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 _


----------



## tomtom (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et.... grâce à qui ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...













[mode pouffage qui fait relever la tête ahurie des collègues] 
* Pffffffffffffffffffmwarrrf*







[/mode pouffage qui fait relever la tête ahurie des collègues] 

C'est trop, je meurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;--- larme de bonheur


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

Heuuuuuu... C'est qui le peintre ? Tu as le nom du tableau ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*hors sujet !!*


----------



## Yip (14 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu... C'est qui le peintre ? Tu as le nom du tableau ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai ça barbarella quoi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tu aurais pu au moins utiliser un filtre de Toshop pour "peindre" un peu ta photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Comme ça :






D'après barbarella - 2003


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça barbarella quoi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, oui, c'est tout de suite beaucoup mieux. 

La prochaine fois j'y penserai


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu au moins utiliser un filtre de Toshop pour "peindre" un peu ta photo



Pour les cours, faut voir avec The Big maintenant !!


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu... C'est qui le peintre ? Tu as le nom du tableau ?



Je connais ce truc mais j'ai la mémoire qui flanche.

Alors, le peintre, c'est : Ripolin ou Valentine, je sais plus trop.

Et le titre, c'est : "En revenant de Nantes, la digue, la digue"

Comment ça, je fais des confusions


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je connais ce truc mais j'ai la mémoire qui flanche.
> 
> Alors, le peintre, c'est : Ripolin ou Valentine, je sais plus trop.
> 
> ...



symptomatique d'une sortie de sieste approximative


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



Ah, mon Dude ! Ce tableau, si tu savais !
Voilà-t-y pas qu'une émotion sournoise monte en moi, comme une vague, et me ramène au souvenir de mes dix-sept ans en allés... _La Forge de Vulcain_.
Je l'ai vu « en vrai », comme on dit, ce tableau. Et c'est encore lui que j'avais sous les yeux le jour du bac, quand une prof à l'il sévère insistait pour que je lui expliquasse dans un espagnol d'opérette « pourquoi c'est beau »... Encore une obsession de grande personne ça, expliquer la beauté. On finirait par croire que le génie les emmerde à tel point, aux médiocres, qu'il faut qu'ils trouvent par tous les moyens possibles à le réduire. Ah, l'aimable conne ! Comment lui en vouloir, quand je songe qu'une seule nuit de baise farouche aurait sans doute suffit à lui montrer que tout ne s'explique pas ?
Mais j'avais dix-sept ans. J'expliquais donc, comme le jeune homme bien sage que j'étais, la disposition des diagonales, l'importance de la lumière et l'attitude des personnages...
J'ai toujours préféré le Greco à Velasquez, bien plus académique. Mais ce tableau, qui peut sembler insignifiant à tant d'autres, me fait me souvenir qu'il ne faut précisément pas chercher toujours à tout expliquer. Je remercie mes professeurs : grâce à eux j'eus tôt fait de comprendre qu'à défaut de pouvoir toujours les éviter, il faut se méfier profondément des questions à la con.






P.S. : J'ai un peu le sentiment d'avoir écrit « sous moi » là, mais, à ma décharge, je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme...


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : J'ai un peu le sentiment d'avoir écrit « sous moi » là, mais, à ma décharge, je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme...



Je trouve pas...


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme...



C'est légion en ce moment.


----------



## Yip (14 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme...




Rien de grave j'espère ???


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, l'aimable conne ! Comment lui en vouloir, quand je songe qu'une seule nuit de baise farouche aurait sans doute suffit à lui montrer que tout ne s'explique pas ?



Nest-ce pas un peu réducteur ?



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : J'ai un peu le sentiment d'avoir écrit « sous moi » là, mais, à ma décharge, je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme...



Ca arrive, même aux meilleurs


----------



## tomtom (14 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : J'ai un peu le sentiment d'avoir écrit « sous moi » là, mais, à ma décharge, je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme...



Tant que tu ne te fais pas "dessus" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Désolé,ça m'a échappé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant si tu veux me frapper, faut venir à L'aes belge 2.0 qui aura lieu le 6 décembre de cette année en la Citée Ardente (Liège pour les ceusses qui savent pas) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà, tu n'a plus qu'a t'inscrire  ici


----------



## tomtom (14 Octobre 2003)

sur ce :





_d'après Rubens_

oui, je sais j'me suis pas foulé pour celle-là, mais moi elle me plait


----------



## jeromemac (14 Octobre 2003)

effectivement y'a un quelquechose.... ou est charlie....


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> sur ce :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aurais pas fait mieux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Rubens_



Rubens était donc dadaïste ??? Si j'aurais su !


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Rubens était donc dadaïste ??? Si j'aurais su !



C'est pour cela qu'il disait toujours dada,dada buvez de l'eau.


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> oui, je sais j'me suis pas foulé pour celle-là, mais moi elle me plait



moi aussi elle me plait bien


----------



## Spyro (14 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> oui, je sais j'me suis pas foulé pour celle-là, mais moi elle me plait


c'est dommage que ce soit en hauteur, on peut pas en faire un fond d'écran


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Encore une obsession de grande personne ça, expliquer la beauté. On finirait par croire que le génie les emmerde à tel point, aux médiocres, qu'il faut qu'ils trouvent par tous les moyens possibles à le réduire.



J'applaudis des deux mains (oui, je sais avec une, c'est difficile). J'en ai entendu de la même eau, sur des poèmes, ce qui me semble encore pire, si c'est possible. Un poème de Baudelaire que sa structure rendait évidemment beau, paraît-il !

Une solution, parmi d'autres, pour se nettoyer de ça : lire Edgar Poe expliquant comment faire un beau poème (je ne me rappelle plus des détails, mais j'avais trouvé ça craquant) mécaniquement et en plus il le fait, lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Puis lire un autre poème d'Edgar et comprendre qu'il aurait tout aussi bien pu faire un beau poème en prenant exactement le contre-pied de ce qu'il dit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ou encore, lire Raymond Roussel expliquant "comment j'ai écrit certains de mes livres" (il aurait été à l'aise dans "façon nous deux" ou ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Ou comme quoi, le discours sur la chose ne remplace jamais la chose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(excusez-moi, je suis un peu fatigué ce soir, faut pas s'étonner si ça déraille un brin. Et encore bravo à tous nos peintres).


----------



## bebert (14 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est légion en ce moment.



Moi je vais bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












D'après Kandinsky, Tomtom.


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2003)

il est beau ton tableau   *Berbert* , je vais avoir un sacré retard , mais bon c'est la vie.

Et elle est belle.
Bravo encore à toi Bebert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Thebig a un succés fou en ce moment


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> il est beau ton tableau   *Berbert*



C'est vrai !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo le bebert !!


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Thebig a un succés fou en ce moment



Il en est pas à ses premières frasques, notre flamant rose !!


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je me lance. Soyez indulgent pour cette première. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









D'après Enki Bilal.


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

C'est pile poil ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci beaucoup Paul !!


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance. Soyez indulgent pour cette première.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaiiiis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bravo Paul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Je vois que tu as bon goût !


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance. Soyez indulgent pour cette première.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On se lève avec bonheur,  Merci PAUL, un auteur parmi les rares de ma collection, que j'aime ses dessins ça tombe à pic, 
félicitations, tout plein de bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, 
c'est vrai que je vais être vite débordée.........


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Thebig a un succés fou en ce moment


Mwouais !!!!


----------



## tomtom (14 Octobre 2003)

Hé bé, je vois qu'il y a de nouvelles recrues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Paul et Bebert


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2003)

Super, Paul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : TheBig, je te sens grognon, c'est juste que c'est la saison des châtaignes, c'est plein de bogues, c'est bien connu. Même ici, aujourd'hui, il fait gris. Mais demain, ça ira mieux.


----------



## tomtom (14 Octobre 2003)

Et puis, tiens, j'vous en remet une p'tite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_d'après Rubens_


----------



## Luc G (14 Octobre 2003)

ça y est, tomtom se lance dans le théâtre de boulevard.


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, tiens, j'vous en remet une p'tite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, c'est un nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Gerard !!!*, 
d' où sort-il ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2003)

*MdR*


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : J'ai un peu le sentiment d'avoir écrit « sous moi » là, mais, à ma décharge, je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme...



Oui, j'ai remarqué. C'est un peu faible.


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

Euh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Arrrfffffff !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












(rire jaune !)


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

Je peux changer le nom, et mettre nato kino, si tu veux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je peux changer le nom, et mettre nato kino, si tu veux.


Bof ! c'est gentil de ta part, mais comme tout le monde ici sait déjà que j'en ai une petite, ça va rien changer !!!!!!!


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

Heu...désolé, mais je ne le sais pas. Tu n'es pas passé par chez moi il me semble.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Heu...désolé, mais je ne le sais pas. Tu n'es pas passé par chez moi il me semble.


Ben non ! j'ai un peu la honte de devoir me trimballer tout le temps avec un microscope ... ça gache un peu !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

Et puis, y'en a qui ne sont pas sympa !!! La dernière fois, y'en a une qui m'a dit : "hé thebig, c'est la première fois que je vois un bouton de fièvre aussi mal placé !!!"
...sa tete quand je lui ai dit que ce n'était pas un bouton de fièvre...!!!


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

J'ai une très bonne vue, pas besoin de te trimballer ton outil de travail. De plus, je suis d'une grande discrétion.
Elle est si petite que ça ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2003)

Si çà continue il va falloir vous _parque_r


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elle est si petite que ça ?


Ben, ça dépend ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ou elle est "toute petite" ou "petite tout court" ! Arrffff !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

Bon ! C'est fini maintenant !!! Y'en a qui vont encore croire que c'est vrai !!!!


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

C'est ça. Essaie de nous faire croire le contraire maintenant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Une petite peinture ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Une petite peinture ?


Avec plaisir !!! J'ai toujours adoré me taper une petite peinture aux alentours de 14 heures le mardi après midi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : j'attends !


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir !!! J'ai toujours adoré me taper une petite peinture aux alentours de 14 heures le mardi après midi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu... moi, j'avais plutôt l'impression que c'est à toi que Krystof proposait de nous en faire une...


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Heu... moi, j'avais plutôt l'impression que c'est à toi que Krystof proposait de nous en faire une...



Bonne impression. Faut se méfier du big. Toujours l'art de se défiler et de refiler le boulot aux autres.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bonne impression. Faut se méfier du big. Toujours l'art de se défiler et de refiler le boulot aux autres.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

Et c'est nul, en plus !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...c'est de votre faute ! fallait pas me pousser !!!


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



Ouaaarrrfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 MdR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Très drôle, TheBig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Bravo !


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



qui est qui ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> qui est qui ?








...et le droit à la vie privée, t'en fais quoi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : j'ai flouté exprès pour qu'on ne me reconnaisse pas à droite sur la photo !!!


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> qui est qui ?



Si tu lis les précédents posts, tu devrais deviner...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaarrrfff !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci macmarco ! T'es un vrai pote au moins !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : n'en fais pas trop quand meme... Arrrffff !!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si tu lis les précédents posts, tu devrais deviner...



cette querelle du zizi est un peu longue à lire, même si le sujet est un peu court


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci macmarco ! T'es un vrai pote au moins !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y va se faire une hernie, le pôv' macmarco ...


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci macmarco ! T'es un vrai pote au moins !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai, j'étais vraiment mort de rire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'étais en train de regarder ce que je venais de poster et je me retrouve avec _*ça*_ devant les yeux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_Hhhmmmrrrrppffff !!!!_


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non, non !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouaiiiii....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On dira qu'il ne t'en faut pas beaucoup...


----------



## krystof (15 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est nul, en plus !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On t'excuse, du fait que tu as fais ça impulsivement, sous le coup de la colère.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Petit rappel de ce qui a blessé ton orgueil :


----------



## krystof (15 Octobre 2003)

héhéhé...bravo. On t'a reconnu.


----------



## tomtom (15 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Comment vous faites maintenant ?
> - Ben on s' débrouille."_
> 
> 
> ...














 MDR


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (15 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (15 Octobre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (15 Octobre 2003)




----------



## macmarco (15 Octobre 2003)

Bravo les filles !


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2003)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

>




Trop salé !!


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2003)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

>



si je sais qui a dit ta gueule je le banni


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2003)

Mackie... *Ta gueule* !!


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2003)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

>



Et il y en a qui disent que le niveau baisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bravo les toubettes. C'est du concis et y a du fond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je sens que ça va m'aider à mieux comprendre le capitaine Nemo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bravo aux autres aussi, ça devient titanesque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(N'oubliez pas la peinture quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (15 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si je sais qui a dit ta gueule je le banni


 _c'est WebOliver + Finn Atlas + Thebig + GlobalCut _


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (15 Octobre 2003)




----------



## gribouille (15 Octobre 2003)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

>



j'espère que mes ancètres vont pas trop me hanter après ce... hum ... recyclage


----------



## gribouille (15 Octobre 2003)




----------



## gribouille (15 Octobre 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2003)

Ben ça alors, Foguenne ! ... ça me la coupe !!!


----------



## bebert (15 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça alors, Foguenne ! ... ça me la coupe !!!



Déjà qu'elle était pas très longue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : C'est Paul Foguenne Senior ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'elle était pas très longue


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2003)

*"Que vais-je faire, une section spéciale pour la Zigounette de The Big ?* 

C'est la "Guerre des boutons" là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Une forme olympique, c' est la solitude des grandes villes ui te met dans un état pareil ??


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Comment vous faites maintenant ?
> - Ben on s' débrouille."_
> 
> 
> ...









*Et on peut savoir qui sont ces deux nouvelles recrues !!!* 






 Roberto et Tomtom, vous êtes démasqués

Si Roberto Corporation doit les kidnapper, ça va être folklo le bureau.


----------



## barbarella (15 Octobre 2003)

_D'après Renoir_


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Octobre 2003)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> _c'est WebOliver + Finn Atlas + Thebig + GlobalCut _



J'aurais pas dit çà comme çà


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2003)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> _c'est WebOliver + Finn Atlas + Thebig + GlobalCut _


Fayotte !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Fayotte !!!!!!



je dirais même plus :  *"cafetière"*


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



C'est aussi bien avec un tableau !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bienvenu au club la grib.


----------



## krystof (15 Octobre 2003)

La nuit a été prolifique à ce que je vois. Bravo les enfants. Beau travail.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça alors, Foguenne ! ... ça me la coupe !!!



Héhé, je ne me rappellais pas de cette photo.


----------



## Yip (15 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Renoir_




Alors là bien joué barbarella, on dirait que le portable a été peint par Renoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Bravo !


----------



## macmarco (15 Octobre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Alors là bien joué barbarella, on dirait que le portable a été peint par Renoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, tout à fait vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Barbarella !


----------



## gribouille (16 Octobre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

« Vous avez reçu un message... »
Heuuuuu... Roberto... Je crois qu'elle se repose là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_(d'après : Sidney Harold Meteyard)_


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> « Vous avez reçu un message... »
> Heuuuuu... Roberto... Je crois qu'elle se repose là...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

Les petits artisans, c'est plus ce que c'était !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_(désolé... Sais plus qui est l'auteur du tableau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _(désolé... Sais plus qui est l'auteur du tableau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les petits artisans, c'est plus ce que c'était !!


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Comment vous faites maintenant ?
> - Ben on s' débrouille."_
> 
> 
> ...



Ces patrons... Toujours pressés !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_(d'après John Byam Liston)_


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



même pas vrai d'abord


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ces patrons... Toujours pressés !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















T'es complètement déchaîné, là, Nato !


----------



## tomtom (16 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ces patrons... Toujours pressés !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 mais...






 bé....

Je... si... mais... alors.... heu


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> « Vous avez reçu un message... »
> Heuuuuu... Roberto... Je crois qu'elle se repose là...
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà, c'est tout vu, je demande un congé, je me repose et le chef me harcèle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en suis réduite à compter les moutons ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai même fait appel à un dessinateur en chef pour me dessiner des moutons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sur une grande bande dessinée


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



et pourquoi déchire-t-il tout les papiers peints avant ?


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ces patrons... Toujours pressés !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Hé bé, ça chôme pas , le recrutement bats son plein !!!*




en plus , je vois que cette nouvelle tâche a été dévolue à notre ami TOMTOM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Es-tu bien certain Roberto de savoir ce que tu fais là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne réponds plus de rien


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> mais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heuuuuuu..........


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Hé bé, ça chôme pas , le recrutement bats son plein !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tant que ce n'est pas la taupe naine qui s'en charge, il y a encore un peu d'espoir... Même tout petit...


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tant que ce n'est pas la taupe naine qui s'en charge, il y a encore un peu d'espoir... Même tout petit...



*dans le fond, je n' ai aucune prétentions, et vous le savez bien*


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2003)

Héhé, ce thread à cette heure est encore plus drôlre.


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2003)

Ben vi, faudrait pas non plus qu'il sombre encore dans la cave !!


----------



## tomtom (22 Octobre 2003)

_d'après Frederick Edwin Church_

Euh, oui, y'a plus connu je sais


----------



## nato kino (22 Octobre 2003)

Plus connu, peut-être... Aussi drôle, ça...!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



J'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A mettre dans le forum "réception" de toute urgence


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> J'adore
> 
> ...



mais tellement vrai


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Frederick Edwin Church_
> 
> Euh, oui, y'a plus connu je sais








 Bravo.
Il faut quand même préciser que le Vieux a récidivé, sur le Titanic. On connait le résultat.


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2003)

Bravo à Gribouille qui privilégie le côté métaphorique de choses et à tomtom qui, lui, fait dans le réalisme brut : c'est quasiment du documentaire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

Allez hop je fais remonter le sujet que j'ai trouvé fort ... amusant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Il y à quelques perles !!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2003)

Waahhoouuu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Superbe Lorna ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bravo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelle entrée fracassante dans la galerie du bar !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Waahhoouuu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Fayot ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...J'ai déjà essayé ... ça ne marche pas !!!


----------



## krystof (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Fayot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insiste. Tu finiras bien par y arriver.


----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Fayot !



Alors là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas mon genre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_Sérieusement, j'aime beaucoup et c'est vraiment bien fait !
Et pis Basquiat, j'aime.._


----------



## anntraxh (29 Octobre 2003)

Lorna ... chapeau !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










une "grande peintre" de plus sur le bar ....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Waahhoouuu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 ben euh c'est grand chose ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci (rooo c'est malin j'vais rougir moi maintenant  !!!)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Fayot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça ne marche pas ....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'est-ce que tu sous-entends encore ????






 vraiment j'vois pas !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Insiste. Tu finiras bien par y arriver.








 hé oh hein bon !!!! ça commence à bien faire cette histoire ! j'suis pas une nana comme ça !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ... chapeau !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci Annthrax   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que cette aventure continue !


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

Oui, bienvenue au club Lorna.
Des débuts prometteurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faut concrétiser l'essai maintenant !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bienvenue au club Lorna.
> Des débuts prometteurs...
> 
> 
> ...



Houlaaaaaaaaaa, ben je vais essayer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En tout cas merci m'sieur !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2003)

...la suite ...

Façon Mondrian ...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2003)

Héhé, Bravo Lorna.


----------



## bebert (30 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...la suite ...
> 
> Façon Mondrian ...



Conversation typique du bar ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je ne vois pas le vert ? Où kil est le modérateur ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Conversation typique du bar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, t'as remarqué aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bravo Lorna !


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah, t'as remarqué aussi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au pinceaux, toi !! Faignant !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Conversation typique du bar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Mondrian travaillait essentiellement les couleurs dites primaires ...d'ou l'absence de vert, couleur dire complémentaire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS : loin de moi l'idée de blesser les modérateurs!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah, t'as remarqué aussi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci à tous pour vos encouragements !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 rtiens ça me donne une idée &gt;&gt; la révolution des cours d'histoire de l'art !!!! Façon Bar MacG !!!


----------



## bebert (30 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mondrian travaillait essentiellement les couleurs dites primaires ...d'ou l'absence de vert, couleur dire complémentaire !



Oulala, tu as frôlé le bannissement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS : merci pour l'info. Je m'endormirai moins bête ce soir. Mais demain, j'aurai tout oublié


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

Allez encore une petite ...

Façon Picasso


----------



## bebert (30 Octobre 2003)

hihihi !!!


----------



## Spyro (30 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> d'ou l'absence de vert, couleur dire complémentaire !


L'orange c'est une couleur primaire ?
J'y comprends rien moi à ces artistes


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Au pinceaux, toi !! Faignant !!



ben... ch'uis un peu busy en ce moment...


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2003)

...ben j'ai la tête ailleurs moi... j'ai failli oublier celle-là qui est prête pourtant depuis hier !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça ne me va pas d'être malade moi !!!


----------



## bebert (31 Octobre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...ben j'ai la tête ailleurs moi... j'ai failli oublier celle-là qui est prête pourtant depuis hier !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arfff ! Ah que coucou !!!


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

*Bravo Roberto*


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *Bravo Roberto*



Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravo Barbarella !


----------



## barbarella (1 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euh... dis tu as déjà vu UNE SALLE DE TRAVAIL ????



Il y  un peu plus de cinq ans maintenant, et je n'ai rien oublié. C'est vrai que c'était beaucoup moins pompeux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



personne pour relever un bon travail ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me trompe ou c'est Karl40 que je crois reconnaitre là ?


----------



## krystof (1 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> personne pour relever un bon travail ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les artistes sont toujours des incompris.


----------



## aricosec (1 Novembre 2003)

.


----------



## KARL40 (3 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> personne pour relever un bon travail ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas moi c'est ma soeur !


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2003)

Du lait en poudre


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Munch._
> Le cri.



Va savoir !....


----------



## tomtom (3 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Munch._
> Le cri.




Zut zut zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça fait depuis le début de ce thread (tragada) que je cherche ce que je pourrais faire avec cette oeuvre.

Bon ben, finalement c'est aussi bien comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Roberto


----------



## tomtom (3 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci. _J'ai pas cherché longtemps !!_



ben oui, y'en a qui sont long à la détente


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2003)

_D'après Henry Stacy Marks..._


----------



## tomtom (6 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Henry Stacy Marks..._














J'ai p'tête passé l'âge, mais j'aime toujours ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_et merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (6 Novembre 2003)

_D'après William Holman Hunt..._


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2003)

Ouarfff!! Ca faisait longtemps que j'etais pas passé par ce thread! Y a vraiment de belles choses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chapeau bas a Nato, krystof, roberto et tomtom en particulier


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

En super-forme, le Nato


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2003)

Bravo Nato ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Toujours aussi bon !


----------



## bebert (6 Novembre 2003)

Bravo Nato Kino !


----------



## krystof (7 Novembre 2003)

Quel génie ce Nato.... Enfin, bon, faut pas non plus trop exagérer.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

Ouiiiii joli ! bravo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je vais être jalouse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va falloir que je m'y remette un peu !!!


----------



## nato kino (7 Novembre 2003)

_D'après Regnault..._


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2003)

Tu nous fait un peu de parano Nato ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

... superbe !!!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (7 Novembre 2003)

Bravo !


----------



## KARL40 (7 Novembre 2003)

Excellent ! Joli travail sur les couleurs


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

trop fort!


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

Déchaîné le Nato.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, encore.


----------



## Yip (7 Novembre 2003)

Bravo Nato !


----------



## nato kino (7 Novembre 2003)

_D'après Bouguereau..._


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

T'a bouffé quoi ce soir Nato?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

Bravissimo !!!!


----------



## nato kino (7 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'a bouffé quoi ce soir Nato?



mes mégots de cigarettes


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Bouguereau..._



alors là vraiment je m'incline  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, (je sais , mais bon )













*les derniers tableaux de NatoKino sont excellents.*





et en plus un peu de gaité dans ce monde, 







 Nato, tu veux que je te refiles mes mégots ?????


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> mes mégots de cigarettes



'tain 'faut que j'essaye ca j'en ai un plein cendrier!


----------



## tomtom (7 Novembre 2003)

hé bé, faudra bientôt rebaptiser ce thread "Façon Nato Kino" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Pour les mégots, j'hésite un peu quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Bouguereau..._













Comme toujours, excellent !


----------



## nato kino (7 Novembre 2003)

_D'après Bouguereau..._


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2003)

*C'est toujours et encore d'un haut niveau*
















 je me suis donnée du mal pour en faire profiter tout le monde, et j'ai retravaillé la GALERIE DU BAR MACGÉ, en pensant à vous tous.











 et en riant encore bien des fois seule devant mon écran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.




*La galerie est donc réouverte pour notre plus grand bonheur*











 J' ai choisi Tomtom pour vous l' annoncer, honneur bien placé, puisqu' il est l' initiateur de ce  *délirant tradadaderi, (cf: Roberto)*


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

C'était vraiment la Saint Nato aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci étant, Bougueurau me fait penser à la Fontaine

Perrette, sur sa tête ayant un pot de lait 
        Bien posé sur un coussinet,
Prétendait arriver sans encombre à la ville.
...

Non, Lorna, pas sur la tête, pas sur la tête.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2003)

Joli travail


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

À peine le temps de féliciter nato et c'est Macelene qui s'y colle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle plastique ce tomtom, il fait pas ses trente ans.


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *C'est toujours et encore d'un haut niveau*


Et tu ne dépares pas ma chère Hélène ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










> je me suis donnée du mal pour en faire profiter tout le monde, et j'ai retravaillé la GALERIE DU BAR MACGÉ, en pensant à vous tous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouuuuuuaaaaaaiiiiiiissssss !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













> J' ai choisi Tomtom pour vous l' annoncer, honneur bien placé, puisqu' il est l' initiateur de ce  *délirant tradadaderi, (cf: Roberto)*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

Merci ! Mille fois merci !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai regardé ce thread ce matin en arrivant au bureau et bien croyez-moi, ça m'a donné une de ces peches !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vous etes trop forts !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *La galerie est donc réouverte pour notre plus grand bonheur*


Hélène ! Ta galerie, c'est du concentré de bonheur et de bonne humeur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'en mets le lien dans mon "emergency kit" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Quelle plastique ce tomtom, il fait pas ses trente ans.



tomtom il a un p'tit kiki euh! tomtom il a un p'tit kiki!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> tomtom il a un p'tit kiki euh! tomtom il a un p'tit kiki!











 Ah bon !!!... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je le trouvais déjà énorme en comparant avec le mien ...!!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon !!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Culpabilise pas, TheBig, tout est affaire de contexte.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Culpabilise pas, TheBig, tout est affaire de contexte.


Merci Luc ! De toutes manières, je suis réconforté ... j'ai mis mes lunettes "pour lire" avant de passer aux toilettes... ... Tidju !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... allez, poussez-vous que je passe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : ça va mieux d'un seul coup !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Bouguereau..._



Alors première réaction &gt;&gt;&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Très très drôle !!! Encore Bravo !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Deuxième réaction &gt;&gt;&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est l'image qu'il a de moi ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Conclusion &gt;&gt;&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excellent NatoKino !!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci Luc ! De toutes manières, je suis réconforté ... j'ai mis mes lunettes "pour lire" avant de passer aux toilettes... ... Tidju !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est des lunettes de presbyte?


----------



## krystof (7 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> presbyte?



T'es certain de l'orthographe ? C'est pas un mot composé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est des lunettes de presbyte?


J'allais dire : "Pfffff ! elle est bien éculée celle-là" mais y'en a encore qui vont me dire que j'ai perdu le "n" de mon clavier.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Arrffff !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2003)

_D'après Bougueureau..._


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2003)

C'est TheBig jeune ?


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est TheBig jeune ?



Vi, c'est ce que je me demandais aussi ?.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est TheBig jeune ?


...je suis un prématuré !!! Le médecin a dit à ma pauvre maman : "Madame ! s'il vit, soit il aura un tout petit cerveau ou une petite zigounette !!!"
...Et encore ce matin ma mère m'a dit : "tu te rends compte, tu aurais pu etre con toute ta vie durant !!!"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2003)

Un jour, un journaliste qui voulait m'interviewer sur ma condition de grand prématuré a dit à son technicien avec un grand clin d'oeil : "laisse tomber le micro-cravate, sors plutot le micro-pénis !!!!!"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2003)

La semaine dernière, mon médecin me dit : "dommage que ça ne te dise rien de devenir transsexuel !!!" - je lui demande pourquoi et ce connard de me répondre "suffirait d'un rien, juste le pousser un peu pour qu'il rentre à l'intérieur !!!"


----------



## krystof (8 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La semaine dernière, mon médecin me dit : "dommage que ça ne te dise rien de devenir transsexuel !!!" - je lui demande pourquoi et ce connard de me répondre "suffirait d'un rien, juste le pousser un peu pour qu'il rentre à l'intérieur !!!"



Je pensais le contraire. Juste le tirer un peu, pour que tu deviennes un homme.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais le contraire. Juste le tirer un peu, pour que tu deviennes un homme.














 ... faut savoir hein !!!


----------



## krystof (8 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... faut savoir hein !!!



C'est à toi de décider.
La vaisselle et la cuisine, ou les pantoufles et la pipe.


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2003)

_D'après John William Waterhouse..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Novembre 2003)

Nato ! je suis sans voix !!!!!


----------



## krystof (8 Novembre 2003)

Mais que te reste-t-il donc


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après John William Waterhouse..._



Héhé, bravo Nato, magnifique, toutes.


----------



## tomtom (8 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *C'est toujours et encore d'un haut niveau*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Macelene, du joli travail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heu, sinon, je ne me rapelle plus la dernière fois où j'ai vu mes abdos (enfin je crois que je les ai vus un jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) donc ça me fait énormément plaisir de les revoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_J'entend déjà les mauvaises langues d'ici, donc oui, * ça * je me rapelle l'avoir vu et je le vois toujours d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/b] _




<font color="blue"> *
longue vie à la galerie, à la concervatrice du musée, aux artistes, aux oeuvres et aux visiteurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* </font>


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2003)

_D'après Sir Frank Dicksee..._


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2003)

L'atelier du peintre...





Jiri Georg Dokoupil(1984)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Bougueureau..._



ça va on s'amuse bien Nato ??? hein ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'en as pas marre de te payer ma tronche ?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 &gt; bon c'est qui l'ptit gars qui l'a tout rikiki ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 &gt; bon encore une fois  *BRAAAAAAAAVO*


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2003)

Ouf, je rentre très tard ce soir. Une semaine forte en émotions.





Je dois avouer que ce sujet est une vraie détente, un moment de bonheur inégalé, une course aux rires.
C' est ma cure de vitamines.
Qu 'elle dure encore


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2003)

"La lithotomie" - Jérome Bosch.


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2003)

C'est un feu d'artifice ces jours-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, n'enlevez pas tous ses cheveux à nato : des fois que, comme Samson, sa force soit située là.


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2003)

"L'adoration de rois mages" - Jérome Bosch.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2003)

Héhé excellent Macmarco.


----------



## Alex666 (8 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après John William Waterhouse..._














 toujours aussi fort


----------



## nato kino (9 Novembre 2003)

_D'après James Jacques Joseph Tissot..._


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2003)

Rhaaaalalalalalala ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Toujours excellent Nato ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Hhmmppffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TheBig !!!!


----------



## nato kino (9 Novembre 2003)

_D'après James Jacques Joseph Tissot..._


----------



## krystof (9 Novembre 2003)

Il y a un regain d'inspiration en ce moment, c'est le top


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2003)

Hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi, hi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2003)

Et voilà...dis Nato ... t'as pas une autre muse ????


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà...dis Nato ... t'as pas une autre muse ????



Pour faire mumuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire mumuse ?









 mais non une *muse à règne* !!!!


----------



## tomtom (9 Novembre 2003)

J'attends avec impatience la suite de "nos" aventure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je retourne à mes recherches sur le M.A.F.A.F.P.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2003)

Arrrrffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...je n'ai plus d'adjectifs assez forts !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...Vous etes le top du top !!!!!


----------



## tomtom (9 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après James Jacques Joseph Tissot..._



Hébé, Nato, comment fais-tu pour être aussi productif sans perdre en qualité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_(Ah oui, les mégots, j'avais oublié. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon, faut que j'me remette à fumer alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Bravo!!!  _


----------



## tomtom (9 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> "L'adoration de rois mages" - Jérome Bosch.



Macmarco, c'est de mieux en mieux je trouve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(j'ai un peu l'impression de faire le prof là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A suivre...



Oui patron on a été kidnapée, on est aux coordonnées suivantes : N 35 12 14  W 00 33 22 58

Help please help...


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2003)

Tranches de vie.






 Nato et macmarco se surpassent !!!!!!





















Et voilà que notre Roberto reprend du poil de la Bête !!!!!








Impatiente, je suis comme vous tous.  *La suuuuiiiiiiiiiite*


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Macmarco, c'est de mieux en mieux je trouve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci m'sieur !


----------



## Luc G (9 Novembre 2003)

C'est tout simplement grandiose en ce moment.


----------



## nato kino (9 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Hébé, Nato, comment fais-tu pour être aussi productif sans perdre en qualité



Force est de constater qu'en fréquentant des gens de qualité, on en devient soi-même une personne de qualité ! Si je continue comme ça, je vais finir comme L'*A*mok... Avec une majuscule... Moi aussi !!


----------



## Yip (9 Novembre 2003)

Encore bravo à tous ! c'est sublime et grandiose à la fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Roberto, j'adore le tomtom et le Roberto façon Edgar P. Jacobs, ils gardent leurs traits bien que dessinés avec la "patte" du grand maître, chapeau !


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2003)

Claude Gelée, dit "Lorrain" : "Le port de mer et l'embarquement de la Reine de Saba" (1648).


----------



## nato kino (9 Novembre 2003)

Pic-nic à la Roberto Corporation. _D'après Bouguereau..._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2003)

Albrecht Dürer, _autoportrait_.


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Bouguereau..._


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Albrecht Dürer, _autoportrait_.



Superbe, Doc !


----------



## krystof (10 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Albrecht Dürer, _autoportrait_.



Plus beau que le vrai. Splendide !


----------



## krystof (10 Novembre 2003)

On attend impatiemment la suite, vieille branche.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2003)

J'ai cru comprendre qu'on avait occasionnellement droit aux photographies, alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Albert Einstein à Princeton, années 1940 (?).


----------



## Yip (10 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru comprendre qu'on avait occasionnellement droit aux photographies, alors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joli travail Doc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dis-moi, j'en profite, j'ai une petite question : D'après toi, la théorie des cordes dans un espace à n dimensions (n étant supérieur à 3) est-elle compatible avec ta théorie de la relativité, même restreinte, les équations de Maxwell (non, pas celui du café vous autres) étant considérées comme base "immuable" ?


----------



## Yip (10 Novembre 2003)

P.S. : Joli manteau !


----------



## maousse (10 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> les équations de Maxwell (non, pas celui du café vous autres) étant considérées comme base "immuable" ?


bof, c'est "juste" un postulat, DocAlbert n'est pas à ça près (me semble-t-il !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (mais bon, il est dur à convaincre, le bougre, quand il a une idée...)


----------



## nato kino (10 Novembre 2003)

Les chasseurs de trésor.  _D'après Jose Gallegos y Arnosa..._


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2003)

Je vous ai parlé de ma famille en Corse ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Napoléon sur son trône, par J.-D. Ingres.

P.S. : nato, excellent. Tu vois que j'ai bien fait de te parler du hamster de Pâques...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les chasseurs de trésor.  _D'après Jose Gallegos y Arnosa..._



Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu à la page précédente...


----------



## bebert (10 Novembre 2003)

Bravo à toutes et tous ! Trop drôle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mention spéciale à Roberto !


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les chasseurs de trésor.  _D'après Jose Gallegos y Arnosa..._



benjamin tu t'est fait prendre !


----------



## nato kino (10 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Regnault..._







_D'après Pierre Bonnaud..._


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2003)

je n' ai pas résisté, une crise de rire impossible à stopper.
alors je les ai mises en une seule fois, pour encore  *Rire pour vivre  et Vivre pour rire.* 












 Vous êtes tous géniaux, hilarants, talentueux, enfin j' arrête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je n'oublie pas notre ami  *Roberto*, qui nous fait trépigner avec  sa nouvelle BD dédiée au bar  Macgé


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Pierre Bonnaud..._











 Bon sang, Le Roberto t'a envoyé le truc de la mort !!!!!!
ça s' appelle comment cette bête là ???


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2003)

le prochain qui touche a ma bouteille je le banni


----------



## nato kino (10 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le prochain qui touche a ma bouteille je le banni


De l'air la taupe. Vas cuver ton alcool ailleurs.


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> De l'air la taupe. Vas cuver ton alcool ailleurs.



je suis très bien ici


----------



## Foguenne (10 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pic-nic à la Roberto Corporation. _D'après Bouguereau..._





























Bravo Nato, Bravo DocEvil, Bravo Macmarco, Bravo Roberto

EXCELLENT, ma collègue Manu (miss aiguille aguichante) n'en revient pas. 
"C'est quand même bien internet." m'a-t-elle dit.


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2003)

Re bravo à tout le monde et particulièrement à nato qui avec son débit de mitrailleuse a remis une foule d'artistes en transe.


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Nato, Bravo DocEvil, Bravo Macmarco, Bravo Roberto



Merci Paul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> EXCELLENT, ma collègue Manu (miss aiguille aguichante) n'en revient pas.
> "C'est quand même bien internet." m'a-t-elle dit.



[air de rien]Ah ouiiiii, Manu ![/air de rien]


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Re bravo à tout le monde et particulièrement à nato qui avec son débit de mitrailleuse a remis une foule d'artistes en transe.



Merci Luc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est vrai que Nato nous impose un rythme effréné !


----------



## nato kino (11 Novembre 2003)

Moi.  _D'après Jacob Collins..._


----------



## krystof (11 Novembre 2003)

Quel talent ! Magnifique.


----------



## anntraxh (11 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi.  _D'après Jacob Collins..._



nato, sois remercié pour toutes tes contributions superbes à ce thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














sans oublier tous les autres ...


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi.  _D'après Jacob Collins..._



Génial !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bravissimo !


----------



## nato kino (11 Novembre 2003)

Merci à tous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2003)

Moi, ça m'énerve... mais ça m'énerve !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...j'y arrive pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ce thread est dément !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci !


----------



## krystof (11 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ça m'énerve... mais ça m'énerve !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2003)

Arrrrfffffff !!!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)




----------



## barbarella (11 Novembre 2003)

d'après Magritte et Renoir


----------



## barbarella (11 Novembre 2003)

Et bravo à tous


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> d'après Magritte et Renoir



Qui est cet homme au chapeau melon que tu regardes, barbarella ?


----------



## krystof (11 Novembre 2003)

Probablement John Steed.


----------



## iMax (11 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



Hihihi, excellent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ce regard inexpressif de ZeBig est toujours aussi poilant


----------



## tomtom (11 Novembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi, excellent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas un regard inexpressif, c'est le flegme flamand


----------



## Yip (11 Novembre 2003)

Superbe Nato !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MDR krystof !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore barbarella !!!!!


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>













Mort de rire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravo Krystof !


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> d'après Magritte et Renoir



Euuuhh.. Qui est qui ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ça m'énerve... mais ça m'énerve !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Le renouveau de la peinture Flamande.  _D'après Norman Rockwell..._


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le renouveau de la peinture Flamande.  _D'après Norman Rockwell..._



Je ne fais que me répéter : excellent !!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Novembre 2003)

Ce tradada est absolument génial !!!


----------



## barbarella (11 Novembre 2003)

D'après Durer


----------



## PetIrix (11 Novembre 2003)

Au passage, n'étant pas du milieu ...

Elle sont retravaillées avec quoi toutes vos oeuvres ?


Génial, continuez.


----------



## krystof (11 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, n'étant pas du milieu ...
> 
> Elle sont retravaillées avec quoi toutes vos oeuvres ?
> 
> ...



En ce qui me concerne (et, je crois, la plupart), Photoshop.


----------



## PetIrix (11 Novembre 2003)

Rien d'autre ?

[Mode Ornella Muti on ] Pas mal ... [Mode Ornella Muti off ]


----------



## krystof (11 Novembre 2003)

Pour moi, non. Pour d'autres, tu rajoutes beaucoup de talent.


----------



## barbarella (11 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Rien d'autre ?



De la patience.







Avec l'aimable participation de Durer


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2003)

Sadique, barbarella.


----------



## nato kino (11 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, non. Pour d'autres, tu rajoutes beaucoup de talent.


Ah bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, je fais tout dans Excel, avec l'aide parfois d'un éditeur d'icônes...


----------



## krystof (11 Novembre 2003)

nato kino, le roi du clipart


----------



## Philito (11 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 MDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je tenais juste à te féliciter au moins une fois pour ce magnifique thread !!!!! J'en suis encore plus ébahi si tu le fais dans excell.... !


----------



## gribouille (11 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, n'étant pas du milieu ...
> 
> Elle sont retravaillées avec quoi toutes vos oeuvres ?
> 
> ...


 illustrator pour moi


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne (et, je crois, la plupart), Photoshop.



Oui, moi aussi Photoshop...


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi !!!


----------



## nato kino (12 Novembre 2003)

La preuve en image... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_D'après Julien Dupré..._


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La preuve en image...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Oh P... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























_Et le hamster replie le papier alu avec ses petites papattes !!!!_


----------



## nato kino (12 Novembre 2003)

L'initiation à internet.  _D'après Michelangelo Merisi da Caravaggio..._


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

nato, c'est un casus belli avec les suisses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis sûr qu'il y en a qui sont verts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça va te péter à la gueule, l'ovomaltine 








Pour le reste : traumatisme initial à l'école ? 
Ou tu fais des formations informatiques ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quand même attention, gare au sexisme : les chiennes de garde vont te tomber sur le pinceaun, ne parlons pas de Lorna qui prépare, paraît-il, une émission avec Mireille Dumas sur le harcèlement au bar.


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'initiation à internet.  _D'après Michelangelo Merisi da Caravaggio..._













Trop bon !


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2003)

*Pffff......ça me laisse rêveuse tout ces tableaux. *













 Dites moi, aurez-vous un peu d'indulgence pour moi, si la Galièriste n' arrive pas à suivre votre rythme ??????


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Pffff......ça me laisse rêveuse tout ces tableaux. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu remarqueras, ma chère *macelene*, que personnellement, je te laisse un petit répit depuis ces derniers jours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















_PS : t'en fais pas si tu n'arrive pas à suivre le rythme infernal de Nato, tu n'es pas la seule !_


----------



## Yip (12 Novembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> De la patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chiqué ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Merci barbarella


----------



## nato kino (12 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu remarqueras, ma chère *macelene*, que personnellement, je te laisse un petit répit depuis ces derniers jours...



T'es un bon p'tit gars toi


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es un bon p'tit gars toi



Mais yen a d'autre qui s'y mette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, j'ai reçu d'une admiratrice, cette contribution.




Elle est fana de Mac,et de Macgé et je lui tire mon chapeau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elle l'a fait pour vous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne vous cache pas que c'est ma Maman !!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi, aurez-vous un peu d'indulgence pour moi, si la Galièriste n' arrive pas à suivre votre rythme ??????


C'est plus la galeriste, c'est la galérienne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il va te falloir des rames de papier pour ranger tout ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon courage, je te soutiens moralement


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais yen a d'autre qui s'y mette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben v'la aut'chose ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Si même ta mère s'y met ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu n'vas plus t'en sortir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et bravo à ta maman !


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es un bon p'tit gars toi



Bah ! On s'refait pas !


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2003)

Je commence à avoir peur ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*Hypothèse *  : Et si toutes les Tapoteuses ne sont pas au même endroit, qui porte la Balise Argos cousue dans sa lolotte ????


----------



## Nexka (12 Novembre 2003)

Hein quoi??? T'as mis une balise Argos dans ma culotte???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 euh .... Laquelle au fait??? La noire en dentelle?? La rouge en satin?? La en ce moment j'ai la bleue en coton... J'espére que c'est bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*ROBERTOOOO vient nous délivrer!!! Pleaaseee* Il me fait peur le monsieur ki nous a enlevées...


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hein quoi??? T'as mis une balise Argos dans ma culotte???
> 
> 
> 
> ...









*Nexka, tu l'as vu toi, t'as entendu sa voix, il veut une rançon ? *











_Moi je suis dans un imbroglio, indescriptible.....pas de mots pour décrire cette situation dantesque_


----------



## Nexka (12 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Nexka, tu l'as vu toi, t'as entendu sa voix, il veut une rançon ? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah non je l'ai pas vu, c'est justement ce ki me fait peur.
( pour ceux ki se demanderai comment cela ce fait ke l'on ai internet tout de même, sachez kon est des otages de marque nous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## krystof (12 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hein quoi??? T'as mis une balise Argos dans ma culotte???



Toi au moins, tu en portes une. Ce n'est pas le cas de toutes.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Toi au moins, tu en portes une. Ce n'est pas le cas de toutes.








  Rhooooo !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Y'en a une autre qui nous a posté la photo de sa balise dernièrement ...


----------



## Nexka (12 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Toi au moins, tu en portes une. Ce n'est pas le cas de toutes.



Ah bah bravo, vous profitez du fait que l'on soit kidnapées et sans défenses pour dire des trucs pas gentils sur nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous aller voir ce que vous allez prendre quand on va rentrer


----------



## krystof (12 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vous aller voir ce que vous allez prendre quand on va rentrer



Moi, ce sera une Guinness please.


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je commence à avoir peur .....







Les culottes *argos*.  _D'après Edmund Charles Tarbell..._


----------



## krystof (13 Novembre 2003)

Très bon goût en ce qui concerne l'informatique.
Par contre... pour les tableaux...


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Arrêtez !
> J'en peux plus !!*
> Nato !!



Tu me dis "*vous*" maintenant ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Très bon goût en ce qui concerne l'informatique.
> Par contre... pour les tableaux...



Pas de _blasphème_ hein ?!
*IL* voit tout, *IL* entend tout !!


----------



## krystof (13 Novembre 2003)

Attends un peu que je m'y mette. Bientôt,  *Il* sentira tout aussi.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (13 Novembre 2003)

Encore !!!


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais yen a d'autre qui s'y mette
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Mactambour juke-box.  _D'après Valentine Cameron  Prinsep..._


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

_D'après Pascal-Adolphe-Jean Dagnan-Bouveret..._


----------



## Foguenne (13 Novembre 2003)

Nato tu es un Dieu, à non, ça c'est le doc, bon tu es un génie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je vais, si tu m'y autorises, afficher l'oeuvre ci-dessous au boulot, bon certains champions vont se sentir visé mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dois également te féliciter de la part de notre chirurgien chef qui a bien rit mais qui a pris beaucoup de retard pour sa visite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  " ça me semble être une fameuse bande de rigolos tes copains" m'a-t-il dit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'initiation à internet.  _D'après Michelangelo Merisi da Caravaggio..._


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nato tu es un Dieu, à non, ça c'est le doc, bon tu es un génie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de problème monsieur Paul, pas de problème... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bonjour aux personnels alentour !!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Pascal-Adolphe-Jean Dagnan-Bouveret..._



Nato, tu me déçois beaucoup...


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

nato, si tu continues, tu vas avoir ta statue à Saint-Sulpice


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> nato, si tu continues, tu vas avoir ta statue à Saint-Sulpice



Et je te garantis que tu vas la sentir passer, la canonisation !


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nato tu es un Dieu, à non, ça c'est le doc, bon tu es un génie.



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Paul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










> Je vais, si tu m'y autorises, afficher l'oeuvre ci-dessous au boulot, bon certains champions vont se sentir visé mais bon...



Euhh.. à des fins thérapeuthiques ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










> Je dois également te féliciter de la part de notre chirurgien chef qui a bien rit mais qui a pris beaucoup de retard pour sa visite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas du tout, du tout, nous sommes tout ce qu'il y a de plus sérieux, voyons !


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et je te garantis que tu vas la sentir passer, la canonisation !



Après la canonnière du yang-tsé, on va avoir droit à la canonnière du Gave de Pau. Aux abris !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Après la canonnière du yang-tsé, on va avoir droit à la canonnière du Gave de Pau. Aux abris !



Bah, tu verras qu'il ne tiendra pas cinquante-cinq jours, le péquin !


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu verras qu'il ne tiendra pas cinquante-cinq jours, le péquin !



Je veux bien le croire, mais, sans vouloir chinoiser,
essaye de ne pas en faire du steack tartare à la sauce béarnaise.

Sans hérétiques, on bê(a)tifierait à tout va.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Pascal-Adolphe-Jean Dagnan-Bouveret..._


Pfffffff !!!! Arrffffff !!! ... Le doc !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...GENIAL !


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Pascal-Adolphe-Jean Dagnan-Bouveret..._







_Toujours d'après Pascal-Adolphe-Jean Dagnan-Bouveret..._


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

>



Y'a longtemps que j'avais pas pouffé comme ça tiens... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À mon tour de réclamer : ENCORE !

P.S. : Sans compter, au sujet de la seconde case, que voilà une économie de mots qui me laisse rêveur...


----------



## bebert (14 Novembre 2003)

[air jaloux]
C'est pas juste !!! Roberto, il s'est approprié tout le fil, et puis il s'est approprié toutes les filles, et puis










[/air jaloux]


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> [air jaloux]
> C'est pas juste !!! Roberto, il s'est approprié tout le fil, et puis il s'est approprié toutes les filles, et puis
> 
> 
> ...



Mouais... Depuis le coup des petites culottes et des balises argos... Rien n'est moins sur


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2003)

_D'après Briton..._


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Briton..._




MMMoouuuAAaarrfffff!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et dire que j'etais en train de me laisser aller au spleen de l'automne avec plein de violons aux sanglots longs qui etaient en train de blesser a mort mon pov' petit coeur avec une langueur vachement monotone.















Et c'est valable aussi pour Roberto


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2003)

_D'après Vermeer..._


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Vermeer..._



c'est excellent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




autant rester dans son domaine


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> autant rester dans son domaine


T'as bien raison, chacun chez soi et vive les ghettos !
T'as d'autres conneries du genre dans ton almanach ?


----------



## Nephou (14 Novembre 2003)

kof kof
Cest pas tout ça mais mônsieur à un thème à donner


----------



## Yip (14 Novembre 2003)

BRAVO !!!


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>














  ARDDR *  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Absolument Raide Def De Rire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien raison, chacun chez soi et vive les ghettos !
> T'as d'autres conneries du genre dans ton almanach ?
> Message édité par nato kino (13/11/2003 20:14)



pas besoin de m'y reprendre à deux fois: indécrottable


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de m'y reprendre à deux fois: indécrottable



Je vois que tu es prêt à nous sortir l'édition complète... Une autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu es prêt à nous sortir l'édition complète... Une autre ?



plus tard, un peu d'intelligence te viendra peut-être: savoir en finir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu es prêt à nous sortir l'édition complète... Une autre ?



hop hop hop ! On lève les coudes s'il vous plait et on passe l'éponge sur le comptoir.
Commence à y avoir des traces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et revenons en au sujet (un d'ces 4 faudra que tu me donne des cours, j'ai deux trois idées, mais pas de pinceaux. J'aurais bien besoin d'un Maitre dans ce domaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2003)

Y en a qui se sont échappées.
Mais pour la balise argos, je crois que c'est pas gagné.






_d'après *Echo and Narcissus*, John Waterhouse_


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (un d'ces 4 faudra que tu me donne des cours, j'ai deux trois idées, mais pas de pinceaux. J'aurais bien besoin d'un Maitre dans ce domaine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est simple, tu retournes en primaire.


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2003)

Spyro... T'es un *bon* !!


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop ! On lève les coudes s'il vous plait et on passe l'éponge sur le comptoir.
> Commence à y avoir des traces



C'est plutôt un bon coup de serpillière qu'il faudrait, pis aérer aussi de temps en temps, ça commence à sentir le vieux qui a fait sous lui.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après Vermeer..._














 ... c'est trop là ! J'en peux plus !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt un bon coup de serpillière qu'il faudrait, pis aérer aussi de temps en temps, ça commence à sentir le vieux qui a fait sous lui.



des insomnies, ma puce ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt un bon coup de serpillière qu'il faudrait, pis aérer aussi de temps en temps, ça commence à sentir le vieux qui a fait sous lui.



viens pas crier au loup après pour dire qu'il y en a qui viennent s'épencher et se vider dans le thread "façon grands peintres" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme le disait un grand philosophe du bar : "souffle pas sur les braises, non .. souffle pas"


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2003)

Bravo, Spyro


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2003)

_*Le bar au travail*, d'après Ford Madox Brown (Work)_

mots clef: humour, bar, toshop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ok, je suis meilleur en copier-coller qu'en dessin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

Arrrrfffff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Beau boulot Spyro !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je me demande ou ça va s'arreter tout ça ???


----------



## tomtom (14 Novembre 2003)

_d'après William Rimmer_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après William Rimmer_


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2003)

Bravo Spyro !


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après William Rimmer_


----------



## benjamin (14 Novembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _*Le bar au travail*, d'après Ford Madox Brown (Work)_
> 
> mots clef: humour, bar, toshop.
> 
> ...



Très bon, et pas seulement parce que je suis dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour répondre à thebig, j'espère que tout cela ne va pas s'arrêter. Il se murmure même qu'il se prépare quelque chose


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2003)

_Encore et toujours d'après Pascal-Adolphe-Jean Dagnan-Bouveret..._


----------



## KARL40 (14 Novembre 2003)

Cette trilogie est GE-NI-A-LE !!


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2003)

Attention cette fois c'est un véritable document historique !!!






_d'après euh... un égyptien ??_


----------



## tomtom (15 Novembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _d'après euh... un égyptien ??_


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Cette trilogie est GE-NI-A-LE !!



C'est meme carrément un tryptique!
Faut proposer ca a Rome pour le Coeur de la Sixtine!




















Et en plus quel souci du detail: la "Panther" rose


----------



## nato kino (15 Novembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il se murmure même qu'il se prépare quelque chose



On peut savoir ?


----------



## Philito (15 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On peut savoir ?



and one MORE thing.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon www.àlafaçondesgrandspeintresrumors.com mais rien trouvé actuellement qui puisse nous éclairer..... 


(merci Spyro pour l'édit.... )


----------



## Nexka (15 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A suivre encore...



Arfff bah dis donc Barb?? Tu nous caches des truc??? Ah nous tes collégues de travail???


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A suivre encore...




ROoooohhHHH!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

Alléluia !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Je pouffe toujours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Non, sans rire, il faut que ça cesse !


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2003)

C'est trop bon, j'en veux encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'abusez pas quand même : je m'en vais une semaine et je voudrais éviter de passer une journée au retour à rattraper mon retard en histoire de l'art


----------



## tomtom (15 Novembre 2003)

_d'après Grant Wood _


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



 C'est énorme !
 C'est certain, Everett.
 N'est-il pas ?
 Tout à fait, mamour.


----------



## iMax (15 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Grant Wood _



HA HA HA !


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2003)

Ouaaahahahahahahaarff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Génial tomtom !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Trop bon !


----------



## nato kino (15 Novembre 2003)

Et *paf* !! En plein 'dans !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Je ne suis pas grand... je suis IMMENSE, comme *tomtom*, mais moins que le Doc (normal, LUI, c'est Dieu) !!_


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2003)

*Olalalalala,   j'en peux plus, je fais quoi moi , avec tous ces tableaux.....* 






 Je vais avoir besoin d'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou d'une assistante bientôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Un grand Bravo à vous tous, _


----------



## tomtom (16 Novembre 2003)

_d'après Caravaggio_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



McDocEvil : nous faisons des hamburgers, et nous les faisons bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Merci, tomtom_


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> McDocEvil : nous faisons des hamburgers, et nous les faisons bien !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finn il a oublier la mayo


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Caravaggio_



_Ca se passe comme ça chez MacGénératiooooonnn !!!_


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _d'après Caravaggio_



un deluxe a emporté SVP


----------



## nato kino (16 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> McDocEvil : nous faisons des hamburgers, et nous les faisons bien !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le confit devait vraiment être *froid* pour que tu te rabattes là-dessus !!


----------



## tomtom (16 Novembre 2003)

_ d'après Ranbrant _


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2003)

Bravo tomtom !


----------



## nato kino (16 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _ d'après Ranbrant _

















Je suis sur le cul !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire maintenant hein ? Le même de face que je puisse l'égratigner à volonté !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, je continue, et tant pis pour les filles !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_Merci tomtom !! _


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2003)

Vraiment excellent cette joute de tableaux ....; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















*Et on peut voir ce que peint "l'immense et filiforme" Natokino ????*
















Bravo Tomtom


----------



## maousse (16 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _ d'après Ranbrant _


manque plus qu'un tatouage avec une ancre et les petites boules des os des coudes, et...tu nous ferais croire que nato, c'est .... Popeye !?¿¡!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










excellent tomtom


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2003)

...et voilà un dimanche qui commence bien !!! Arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... ... ... merci !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

Oh, Kiki de Montparnasse... Ça ne nous rajeunit pas tout ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Je peux l'avoir au beurre blanc la mienne, m'sieur Roberto ?_


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2003)

Woman's Ray , who is she ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_C' est malin !!! _


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2003)

de bon matin, pffff, de quoi comme dit Thebig ,  bien démarrer....










Qui des deux risquent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" la congestion cérébrale" ??


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2003)

_D'après John Singer Sargent..._


----------



## anntraxh (17 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après John Singer Sargent..._



oui, oui ! Superbe notre tomtom national ... bravo Nato !


----------



## tomtom (17 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui ! Superbe notre tomtom national ... bravo Nato !



Natooooo! Ça marche


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2003)

*Entre le Beau marin  et le grand Escogriffe , lequel choisir ......??????* 






 Vous ëtes tous les deux d'un Immense talent Bravo .!!!!


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Natooooo! Ça marche



Qu'est-ce que je te disais !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui ! Superbe notre tomtom national ... bravo Nato !



Cette Marine Belge, quelle classe tout de même !!


----------



## Xav' (18 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Cette Marine Belge, quelle classe tout de même !!



Tu aurais tout de même choisir un vrai challenge !!!

Comme la marine Suisse par exemple... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À ton âge, c'est pas très raisonnable


----------



## nato kino (18 Novembre 2003)

_D'après William Merritt Chase..._


----------



## macmarco (18 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après William Merritt Chase..._



Mouaaahahahahaarrfff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Quelle série !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2003)

Arrrffffff !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Arfggghhhhh .... c'est trop ... j'en peux plus !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pffffffffffffffffff !!!!


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrffffff !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*Et quel honneur d' être peint par le grand Nato !!!*


----------



## tomtom (18 Novembre 2003)

punaise, macelene, tu ne chaumes pas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> punaise, macelene, tu ne chaumes pas



Bravo pour le beau boulot, Hélène !


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> punaise, macelene, tu ne chaumes pas












*C' est trop d' honneur TomTom, merci de tout mon coeur !!*




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour le beau boulot, Hélène !












*C' est trop d' honneur, DocEvil, merci de tout mon coeur !!!* 






 je suis flattée, hummmmmm, c'est bon les compliments


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Vous ne sentez pas comme une délicieuse odeur de poisson grillé sur la braise avec un zeste de citron ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...









_Où donc as-tu déniché cette grosse sardine ???_





Qui tient le rôle de la braise ???


----------



## Spyro (18 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> punaise, macelene, tu ne chaumes pas


Cette galerie est toujours aussi bien entretenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je peux donc continuer à en conseiller la visite à mes amis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais au fait pourquoi les "d'après" ils sont écrits "d' après" ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Novembre 2003)

_D'après Giovanni Boldini..._


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Novembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais au fait pourquoi les "d'après" ils sont écrits "d' après" ?



et d'ailleurs  -  _remarque qui fait un peu "tâche" dans un thread aussi joliment color(i)é ... _  -, macelene, il faudrait plutôt que tu légendes les créations des peintres du bar : 

Leonard de Vinci
"La Joconde"
_selon trucmuche de macgé _ 

ou alors

_trucmuche de macgé _ 
d'après "La Joconde"
de Léonard de Vinci

m'enfin, comme tu veux, tu choises, ta galerie est très bien


----------



## Spyro (18 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Leonard de Vinci
> "La Joconde"
> _selon trucmuche de macgé _
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm le deuxième marche pas vu que les tableaux on souvent des titres originaux et si tu mets:
d'après la Doconde
de Léonard de vinci

On va se demander ce que c'est que ce tableau inconnu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vinci n'était pas assez visionnaire pour prévoir l'avènement du génie (sans bouillir) du Doc aussi longtemps à l'avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas j'aime bien les titres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Une remarque constructive ne fait jamais tache, ou alors tache d'huile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## macelene (18 Novembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Cette galerie est toujours aussi bien entretenue
> 
> 
> 
> ...








je me suis posée la question, et je cherche encore la bonne légende...



			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> et d'ailleurs  -  _remarque qui fait un peu "tâche" dans un thread aussi joliment color(i)é ... _  -, macelene, il faudrait plutôt que tu légendes les créations des peintres du bar :
> Leonard de Vinci
> "La Joconde"
> _selon trucmuche de macgé _
> ...








 bon alors tout plein de monde e pose la question, je vois



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm le deuxième marche pas vu que les tableaux on souvent des titres originaux et si tu mets:
> d'après la Doconde
> de Léonard de vinci
> 
> ...











 allez questions toutes légitimes que l'on se pose, 
je cherche et vous "critiques littéraires" trouvez-moi donc un truc sympa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Merci pour les compliments, je suis .. touchée*


----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2003)

Le mot de trop. _D'après John William Waterhouse..._


----------



## Nephou (19 Novembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais au fait pourquoi les "d'après" ils sont écrits "d' après" ?


Cette erreur survient surtout avec Camino ou explorer : cest un problème dencodage, le caractère apostrophe   et pas '  est mal reconnu. Dans mes pages web jutilise  
	
	



```
&amp;rsquo;
```
 et je nai plus ce problème d'espacement après   .


----------



## Spyro (19 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le mot de trop. _D'après John William Waterhouse..._



Le modo de trop ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Cette erreur survient surtout avec Camino ou explorer : cest un problème dencodage, le caractère apostrophe   et pas '  est mal reconnu. Dans mes pages web jutilise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pas si macelene saura intervenir sur le code html de ses pages générées automatiquement sur son compte *.mac*.
Autant utiliser safari.


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le modo de trop ?



150 posts....


----------



## Spyro (19 Novembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 150 posts....


Pffffff quand on aime on ne compte pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Et en plus ça compte pas les posts dans les réactions de macgé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le mot de trop. _D'après John William Waterhouse..._



Nato, l'homme qui fait patienter les chirurgiens qui attendent les anesthésistes.

Un bravo et merci à Nato de la part de nos chirurgiens *. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





( ils vérifieront donc j'avais interêt à le poster.)


----------



## nato kino (21 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nato, l'homme qui fait patienter les chirurgiens qui attendent les anesthésistes.
> 
> Un bravo et merci à Nato de la part de nos chirurgiens *.
> 
> ...



Je te fais un mot la prochaine fois, si tu veux.


----------



## STL (22 Novembre 2003)

_hin hin hin ©_ 

tadadammmmmm....





_ d'après Vinxento "Rob, ça sent le roussi"_ 

_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (22 Novembre 2003)

_hin hin hin © _ 

second volet ...






_Toujours ...d'après Vinxento "Rob, fais gaffe !" _ 

_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (22 Novembre 2003)

_hin hin hin ©_ 
 Pour le MLTMG, demandez à Lumai
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (22 Novembre 2003)

_hin hin hin ©_ 

Je ne m'en lasse pas...






_Toujours ...d'après Vinxento "Rob, t'as raison de raconter des cracks !!" _

_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (22 Novembre 2003)

_hin hin hin ©_ 
ce roberto alors !!!!






_Toujours ...d'après Vinxento "Rob prends-nous pour des courges !!"  _

_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (22 Novembre 2003)

_hin hin hin ©_ 
comme un vent glacial






_Toujours ...d'après Vinxento "Rob t'es fait comme un rat !"  _

_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (22 Novembre 2003)

_hin hin hin ©_ 








_Toujours ...d'après Vinxento..._ 

_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## nato kino (22 Novembre 2003)

_*hihihihihihihihihi*_














Bravo poulette !!!


----------



## STL (22 Novembre 2003)

hé ça me donne pas droit à une extra-ball Nato ??!





_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## nato kino (22 Novembre 2003)

Pour l'extra-ball, faut voir avec les jardiniers...!!


----------



## STL (22 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Des pillages aussi joliment réussi, j'en redemande !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comptes sur moi y'a matière à 

_hin hin hin ©_

sinon j'avais mijoté un texte aussi pour le tradada du blabla ... mais comme on a pas droit d'être langue de punaiz' avec les amibes, je l'ai gardé pour moquerie privée ...   _hin hin hin ©_


----------



## Alex666 (22 Novembre 2003)

Aussi fort que l'original (non pas taper)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




très bon travail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est mon avis et je le partage


----------



## nato kino (22 Novembre 2003)

Les sondages à la con, ou l'art d'emmerder le monde à poser des questions idiotes.  
_D'après Jean-Léon Gérôme..._


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2003)

WOUAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















































































































































......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2003)

_Pour réécouter ce message de félicitations, tapez 1. Pour répondre à son expéditeur, tapez 2. Pour un problème de taupe dans votre jardin, veuillez contacter notre service technique au numéro indiqué sur le formulaire B112 qui vous a été adressé lors de votre seconde adhésion à notre club. Si vous n'avez pas de formulaire B112, veuillez patienter : un de nos agents va poliment vous envoyer vous faire foutre. Nous vous suggérons vivement de réécouter ce message et nous vous remercions de votre appel. À très bientôt sur NatoStore._


----------



## Yip (22 Novembre 2003)

à tous MDR


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2003)

Bon me revoilà après une (longue ? ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh vous l'avez même pas remarquée !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ...bref absence ...il m'a semblé voir traîner ma "tronche" par ci par là ...n'est-ce pas Nato ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Décidément, tu me vois souvent en laitière ... t'as déjà vu une laitière avec des dents de vampires et un trident toi ??????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Continuez ... ça fait plaisir de vous relire un peu ...


----------



## macelene (22 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> WOUAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Pour réécouter ce message de félicitations, tapez 1. Pour répondre à son expéditeur, tapez 2. Pour un problème de taupe dans votre jardin, veuillez contacter notre service technique au numéro indiqué sur le formulaire B112 qui vous a été adressé lors de votre seconde adhésion à notre club. Si vous n'avez pas de formulaire B112, veuillez patienter : un de nos agents va poliment vous envoyer vous faire foutre. Nous vous suggérons vivement de réécouter ce message et nous vous remercions de votre appel. À très bientôt sur NatoStore._






			
				Yip a dit:
			
		

> à tous MDR














 Ah,  que c'est bon de rire....
On continue, allez-y, je suis toujours dispo pour remplir cette galerie.
Bientôt une autre en ligne, et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Natostore  j'y pense, avec sa production, ya de quoi faire


----------



## macelene (22 Novembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon me revoilà après une (longue ? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Bonjour Lorna, tu es revenue , c'est super,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi j'aimerai bien être la cible de ce peintre détourneur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dis Lorna, Tu nous fais un petit tableau ?.......


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon me revoilà après une (longue ? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si si si !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On l'a remarqué, certains plus que d'autres, qui même s'en sont un peu trop vite réjouis d'ailleurs...


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> t'as déjà vu une laitière avec des dents de vampires et un trident toi ??????



Tu sais, moi, halloween...


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerai bien être la cible de ce peintre détourneur



Un peu de patience, un peu de patience...


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2003)

Bon retour parmi nous Lorna !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 40° à la machine... _D'après Paul Delaroche..._


----------



## macelene (23 Novembre 2003)

pfffffff    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















*Ben , dis donc, il chôme pas ce Roberto, il agit avec acharnement sur ses  tapoteuses.....* 















trop bon, ......


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Lorna, tu es revenue , c'est super,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Salut Macelène  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ben pour le tableau..j'ai pas la forme là !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et pi en plus j'ai pas trop de temps à moi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais bientôt ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si si si !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SAlut Nato ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quoi on se réjouit de mon absence ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ch'uis vexée ... triste plutôt ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sniiif !






 qui ça peut bien être ...? ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon retour parmi nous Lorna !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 euh j'ai pas tout suivi là !!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> euh j'ai pas tout suivi là !!!



C'est bien parce que c'est toi hein !!


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bravo NatoMan, *trop fort !!*
> _Et ces couleurs !!_
> 
> Waow !



De rien Robertrouk, de rien.


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon retour parmi nous Lorna !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon ben barbaque ce soir


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon ben barbaque ce soir



L'humour de taupe, c'est pas abordable pour tout le monde...!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de rattraper mon retard sur l'exposition, et comme je m'y attendais, ça m'a pris du temps et des quintes de toux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis épuisé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bravo encore


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2003)

Surtout maintenant que Lorna sait enfin d'où viennent ces fameuses balises, elle va elle aussi je n'en doute pas, attendre comme nous tous la chute de cette aventure...


----------



## tomtom (23 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Surtout maintenant que Lorna sais enfin d'où viennent ces fameuses balises, elle va elle aussi je n'en doute pas, attendre comme nous tous la chute de cette aventure...



Sans compter que je n'ai toujours pas fini les plans de la  M.A.F.A.F.P.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2003)

D'après _Andromède_, de Gustave Doré.


----------



## macelene (24 Novembre 2003)

*Waouh, bravo DocEvil, merci de compléter ma collection*


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'après _Andromède_, de Gustave Doré.


Oulala la vilaine bêbette !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On rencontre de ces bestioles dans les caves du bar !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je sais : les encarts techniques, c'était plus dans *Buck Danny*,_ mais là ça me permet de réfléchir à la suite tranquillement !!


Euh ! Je vois le témoin de charge, le témoin à charge, mais pas de témoin de décharge ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...encore une fois les iEjaculateurs précoces sont oubliés !!!


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2003)

Pfff,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon sang, quels poumons !!!











J'aurai bien aimé que  Dame Nature me dote d'attibuts aussi fabuleux


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pfff,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'en fait pas, c'est joli aussi les petits !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Je vois le témoin de charge, le témoin à charge, mais pas de témoin de décharge ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrete, il y a le capteur n°26 !!!!


----------



## anntraxh (25 Novembre 2003)

la vérité sur le ... ou les ... cadeaux d'anniversaire de Thebig ...


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2003)

Arf© !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravo anntraxh !


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2003)

*Quel beau cadeau Anntraxh !!!!!* 




Une belle oeuvre d' Art, que je vais être fière de faire figurer dans la Galerie du Bar MacGé
Bravo


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> la vérité sur le ... ou les ... cadeaux d'anniversaire de Thebig ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> la vérité sur le ... ou les ... cadeaux d'anniversaire de Thebig ...


Arrfff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Super anntraxh ... merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...22 min et 13 sec d'Internet en plus par mois ca aurait été un super-cadeau mais faut pas rever quand meme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est très fort anntraxh et quelle ressemblance avec ça !!!


----------



## STL (26 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _D'après moi..._



C'est pas une autruche !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 C'est le Grand Pouic   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comment ça tu ne sais pas ce qu'est le Grand Pouic ! ? !! ??

bah un jour qd tu viendras à la capitale je te montrerai la vie  _petit !_
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (26 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Cesse de me draguer,* ou bien en privé, là tu me mets dans _une situation gênante_, j'ai une réputation, ici, ma Grande !



Mouarffff   _hin hin hin ©_ 
hé ho le ténébreux là  faudrait pas te tromper de personne  Je joue pas dans ce registre, moi !! 
Et puis je crois que tu as déjà ton staff de secrétaires pour alimenter ta fantasmatique réputation lol !!
_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> Mouarffff   _hin hin hin ©_
> hé ho le ténébreux là  faudrait pas te tromper de personne  Je joue pas dans ce registre, moi !!
> Et puis je crois que tu as déjà ton staff de secrétaires pour alimenter ta fantasmatique réputation lol !!
> _hin hin hin ©_









 Tidju ! Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y'a meme pas de gros smileys verts rigolards et hilares !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu me laisses 2 semaines, Thebig, et je te ramène _du velouté de Grande Pouic_.


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hummmm !!! ça doit etre moelleux à souhait ce petit velouté...!!! Pourrais-je y ajouter quelques champignons ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je demande ça comme ça, mais ne te formalise pas, si tu me dis "Non ! pas de champignons !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le velouté de Grande Pouic se déguste nature...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" alors, j'accepterai ta décision sans rechigner... mais quelques champignons ... ça n'engage à rien !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

Bon ... ben je me tire avant que STL ne revienne !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...courageux mais pas téméraire, moi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis, mon os à moelle, j'y tiens comme à la prunelle de mes fesses.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je t'aimais bien, Roberto ......


----------



## STL (26 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Elle est gênée.*
> Décontenancée.
> Alors elle joue l'ironie cinglante.
> Tu vois là je la sens _destabilisée._
> ...



Rob, n'essaies pas de mettre dans ta poche _Mon Dad _ , il est acquis à ma cause depuis bien longtemps !! hihihihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous avons des intérêts commerciaux en commun dans les NKK,  tiens d'ailleurs on va te filer un Kit gratos, tu veux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pléonasme, cher ami, que d'évoquer l'ironie cinglante en ce qui me concerne.
Et ce n'est nullement la preuve de ma gêne, bien au contraire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à tes capacités à me décontenancer apprends que je suis à bonne école avec mes Motherchicken et autres entraineurs de Lutte.
Aurais-tu pris la mouche, en me voyant jouer avec roberto et pépita ?!
Tu aurais pu prendre cela comme une forme de reconnaissance, non ?

_hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (26 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ... ben je me tire avant que STL ne revienne !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et toi, je te règle ton compte à la maison !!! _hin hin hin ©_


----------



## STL (26 Novembre 2003)

Reconnaissance désuette bien sûr !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hin hin hin ©


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _D'après moi_...



Wooooaaahhhww !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Y en a qui ont de la chance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Superbe roberto !


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Wooooaaahhhww !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De se faire tirer ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ..._Par Thebig ?_
> Ca doit être une expérience *i-nou-bli-able !!*


Euh ! Bon d'accord ! Mais faut quand meme pas abuser non plus ... après on se fait des idées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps : super Roberto ...


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> De se faire tirer ?



*Ca va pas non ????!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...
Partir avec macelene !!!*


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Ca va pas non ????!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben quoi ? Je sais encore lire ! C'est bien "et je te tire" qu'il est écrit dans la bulle , non ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? Je sais encore lire ! C'est bien "et je te tire" qu'il est écrit dans la bulle , non ?



Oui, mais tu avais écrit de _*se*_ faire tirer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Je voulais que les choses soient bien claires... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Parce que j'aime bien Le Big, mais quand même...


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tu avais écrit de _*se*_ faire tirer !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On est bien d'accord, c'est bien le big qui tire le premier !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Parce que j'aime bien Le Big, mais quand même...








 ... mais ??? ça va pas non ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : Y'a pas d'anglais ici ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Parce que sinon j'aurais dit "Messieurs anglais etc... etc... etc..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis : on tire pas ! et c'est tout !!!


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On est bien d'accord, c'est bien le big qui tire le premier !!



Arf© ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Honneur aux anciens !


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Arf© !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avec un peu de chance, il visera à coté...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> avec un peu de chance, il visera à coté...


Arrrrfffff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









N'oublie quand meme pas que j'ai une presbytie assortie d'un nystagmus ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Résultat : on m'appelle "la mitrailleuse" ... suis obligé de tirer 50 coups pour qu'il y en ait qui touche la cible...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Euh ! Roberto .....


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2003)

AH! c'est malin, tout le monde s'en donne à coeur joie, pendant que je suis ailleurs.....
Et j'ai le droit de donner mon avis dans cette histoire ?????








Devant, derrière, dessus, dessous, sur le côté, à plat, debout, ....quoi d'autre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Devant, derrière, dessus, dessous, sur le côté, à plat, debout, ....quoi d'autre.


Euh ! ... assis peut etre ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : pardon !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)

Non Roberto !!! J'ai dit "assis" et pas "à six" !!!!!!!!


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Inventivité créative et souplesse physique* sont les deux mamelles d'une représentation réussie !!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 ah!  j'oubliais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans la cuisine, dans le salon, dans la baignoire, dans un lit, et puis quoi encore, z'êtes pas un peu dingues !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle à l'aimable assistance qu'on peut trouver les *vidéos full screen* sur  :
> www.performancesolympiquesdemacelenealusagedeceuxquiveulentsavoircommentonfaitetoucasefaitetcasefaitoutuveux.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Y en a qui VONT CLIQUER !!_
> Whaaaarfff !



Ben non, si tu le dis !


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Chuis SÛR que t'as *au moins ESSAYÉ* !!_



_*Peeeeeeeeeeerrrduuuu !!!!!!*_


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Chuis SÛR que t'as *au moins ESSAYÉ* !!_



Moi j'ai essayé et ça rentre pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







euh je veux dire dans la barre d'adresse de Safari


----------



## Xav' (27 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'en peux plus !*
> _Y en a qui VONT CLIQUER !!_
> Whaaaarfff !



Comme moi par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tant que je gagne je joue... donc, après ça, j'arrête


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Novembre 2003)

Qui c'est qui a rangé ce tradada en 2ème page !!!!


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2003)

Bon mais fo pas le laisser descendre comme ça ce thread ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous êtes où les artistes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le pauvre en a le bras qui s'allonge: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









"Cézanne au bar macgé"
d'après lui même


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon mais fo pas le laisser descendre comme ça ce thread !
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*Merci Spyro, de ne pas oublier au fin fond de la cave, ce si bon sujet....* 






 C'est drôle, mais je viens d'aller faire un tour dans la  Galerie...ça me manquait, et voilà que ça remonte....







*Merci, ton tableau va partir de suite ds la Galerie  des Grands Peintres*


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2003)

Mouarf !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Excellent Roberto !


----------



## Philito (11 Décembre 2003)

Arffffff, excellent Roberto..... !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







N empeche ici c est pas si ringard que ca les chemises a fleur, si tu veux tu peux toujours venir les exhiber ici !!!!


----------



## Philito (11 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut Philito !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben voila, la solution simple, toi tu pars en vacances tres loin et ta Pepita et les momes restent en France, ici tu peux en mettre tant que tu veux.... Je te prepare la chambre !!!!


----------



## Philito (11 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"... en mettre tant que tu veux"..._ ??
> Des *Pépita* ??
> 
> 
> ...



Dis moi juste un truc, en voyant ton navatar.... tu laisses evidemment au moins trois boutons detaches pour laisser depasser les poils j espere, sinon c est pas serieux !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  La chambre et l appareil photo sont prets !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Heu, on va arreter de chatter aussi dans ce beau thread.... sinon quand tu veux tu peux remonter mon sapin !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Xav' (11 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon mais fo pas le laisser descendre comme ça ce thread !
> 
> 
> 
> ...







_d'après "Au Café, Place du Théâtre Français" de... [merci de combler mes lacunes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]_


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2003)

"Macgeneration's bar on week-ends" - Edward Hopper.


----------



## macelene (11 Décembre 2003)

Mais ya personne dans ce bar ???
Font quoi les fins de semaine ?? 
Se couchent de bonne heure ??
Vont faire la bringue ailleurs ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 J'adore Hopper


----------



## Spyro (11 Décembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Peint "pas à l'origine" par macmarco:</font><hr /> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

C'est plutôt une image pour le thread "...fait vachement calme ici !!!!!!!!!" en fait


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais ya personne dans ce bar ???
> Font quoi les fins de semaine ??
> Se couchent de bonne heure ??
> Vont faire la bringue ailleurs ??



Très franchement, je crois que le bar, en l'état actuel des choses, n'intéresse personne. Je peux me tromper bien sûr, mais voici quelque temps qu'aucun des sujets présents n'a fait l'objet d'une notification dans les news ("À lire sur les forums..."), ce qui me porte à croire qu'aucun ne le mérite.
Je ne vais pas encore tenir le rôle du rabat-joie, empêcheur de pétomaner-en-rond, mais il faut bien croire, à la fin, que la multiplication des sujets faisant la part belle au flood ou de ceux relevant d'activiéts cérébrales du troisième âge a fini par lasser bon nombre de posteurs et de lecteurs.
Enfin, n'oublions pas que c'est bientôt Noël et que beaucoup ont un surcroît de travail à cette occasion, quand ils n'ont tout simplement pas autre chose à penser...
Le bar finira bien par renaître de ses cendres. Il en fut toujours ainsi, n'est-ce pas ? Lassés de répondre au vide, les pétomanes se taisent, les trains s'arrêtent, jusqu'à ce thread lui-même qui semble s'essouffler. C'est d'ailleurs justice.
Pourquoi faudrait-il à tout prix maintenir des threads comme celui-ci, qui, après leur temps de gloire, finissent immanquablement par ressembler à de petits ghettos où l'on se répond entre soi ? Faites du neuf ! Quand on a eu le talent de remplir aussi bien une quarantaine de pages, on peut bien trouver le moyen de faire autre chose...
La vie est une source inépuisable de sujets.


----------



## Spyro (11 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...


Bof moi je trouve que ça va l'activité, c'est normal aussi d'avoir des préoccupations dans la vraie vie en cette saison. Moi par exemple j'ai des exams la semaine prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et le bar ne va pas renaître de ses cendres: il n'est pas en cendres. (Si on mourrait à chaque fois qu'on prend un instant pour se reposer, on irait pas loin).

Et effectivement c'est normal qu'un sujet s'essouffle et ce serait pas forcément une bonne idée de le maintenir en vie artificiellement.
Mais ça fait pas de mal de le faire remonter quand même


----------



## fleurette (11 Décembre 2003)

Ben moi, je suis très triste, pasque J'ARRIVE PAAAAAAAAAAAS à joindre une imaaaaaaaaaaage, bouuuuuuuuuuuuuh, pourquoi tant de N ?????


----------



## lumai (11 Décembre 2003)

Pour joindre une image, elle doit être sur une page internet et tu dois avoir l'adresse. Tu la copies (l'adresse) et tu la colle quand tu écris ton message avec le code UBB image.
Si l'image est sur ton disque, tu dois pouvoir trouver une âme charitable qui pourra te la mettre en ligne sur son espace perso !


----------



## fleurette (11 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour joindre une image, elle doit être sur une page internet et tu dois avoir l'adresse. Tu la copies (l'adresse) et tu la colle quand tu écris ton message avec le code UBB image.
> Si l'image est sur ton disque, tu dois pouvoir trouver une âme charitable qui pourra te la mettre en ligne sur son espace perso !



C'est ce que je fais pourtant, mais y a rien a faire, au lieu de voir mon image, je voie le code !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ceux relevant d'activiés cérébrales du troisième âge
















Et avec la tête ? C'est pas du troisième âge mais ya pas beaucoup de monde quand même.



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La vie est une source inépuisable de sujets.



Quand un nouveau sujet s'ouvre, il y en à trois pour répondre sèrieusement
deux pour flooder
et un modo pour dire que ça existe déjà. ( "c'est bon! On peut fermer! ")

N'y aurait-il alors plus rien d'intéressant ou de déjà fait ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Très franchement, je crois que le bar, en l'état actuel des choses, n'intéresse personne


Qui "fait" le bar ? Nous tous, avec nos qualités et nos défauts, nos états d'ame, nos envies d'etre sérieux ou de dire des conneries...
Alors, je ne juge pas le bar ! Cela reviendrait à me juger en (petite) partie moi-meme !
Comme dit Roberto, le bar est un lieu de promenade, de ballade ... on y vient quand on en a envie ... et si le temps est mauvais on rentre à la maison...
Ici, il y a de la place pour tous ... et c'est ça qui est bien !


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ici, il y a de la place pour tous ... et c'est ça qui est bien !



J'ai pas le sentiment que ce soit perçu de cette manière par tout le monde.
Y'en a qui se forcent!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas le sentiment que ce soit perçu de cette manière par tout le monde.
> Y'en a qui se forcent!



... et d'autres qui ne se retiennent pas


----------



## nato kino (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Quand un nouveau sujet s'ouvre, il y en à trois pour répondre sèrieusement
> deux pour flooder
> et un modo pour dire que ça existe déjà. ( "c'est bon! On peut fermer! ")
> 
> N'y aurait-il alors plus rien d'intéressant ou de déjà fait ?



Et si justement vous ouvriez un sujet pour en discuter ?
Vos tableaux sont un peu trop conceptuels là, et manquent un peu de couleurs...


----------



## nato kino (11 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et si justement vous ouvriez un sujet pour en discuter ?
> Vos tableaux sont un peu trop conceptuels là, et manquent un peu de couleurs...



_Cette remarque est destinée à tous bien entendu._


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Cette remarque est destinée à tous bien entendu._



Ah ouais, j'me disais aussi.


----------



## nato kino (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, j'me disais aussi.



Le jour où je te dirai "vous", tu pourras commencer à regarder derrière toi.


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et si justement vous ouvriez un sujet pour en discuter ?
> Vos tableaux sont un peu trop conceptuels là, et manquent un peu de couleurs...



D'accord avec toi Nato ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_PS : Doc, s'il te plait, détache la pierre de ton cou et éloigne-toi du bord ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS bis : Bon allez Nato ! A tes pinceaux !_


----------



## tomtom (11 Décembre 2003)




----------



## fleurette (11 Décembre 2003)

Vraiment, ça m'énerve trop, je boude.


----------



## tomtom (11 Décembre 2003)

Oups,_ d'après Caravaggio_


----------



## macelene (11 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Oups,_ d'après Caravaggio_









*OUP'S  MERCI TOMTOM......*
dire que t'avais failli oublier ....


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>



Héhé, excellent.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Décembre 2003)

Terrrrible Tomtom !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si mon avis t'intéresse, Doc...



Ton avis est toujours le bienvenu.
À vrai dire, j'aime bien qu'on ait un avis : ça commençait à me manquer singulièrement...



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement j'aime bien remonter des tradadas [...] : des curieux vont voir, découvrent, d'autres relisent, on se donne mutuellement du plaisir en différé, ça bouge, des petits nouveaux se disent qu'ils peuvent apporter leurs pierres à l'édifice.
> D'ailleurs, [...] des chouettes tradadas comme celui-ci sont comme des villes qui s'agrandissent anarchiquement : pas de plan d'urbanisme, l'étouffement ici, le renouveau là, des espaces verts et des terrains vagues à l'abandon, de quoi se promener sans but...



Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais j'aurais dû préciser mon analyse : je ne condamne pas les élans nostalgiques qui nous poussent à remettre au goût du jour des sujets oubliés, mais je blâme définitivement toute tentative d'acharnement thérapeutique. Quand un sujet s'essouffle, qu'il meure. Un jour peut-être quelqu'un le fera rejaillir des enfers où séjournent les autres centaines de sujets du bar, et, en effet, cela fera plaisir à beaucoup de retrouver une part d'histoire oubliée. Mais il est inutile de s'efforcer à maintenir des sujets que les lecteurs désertent peu à peu et dont les posteurs habituels finissent par tourner en rond.



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie de cette occasion de t'écrire pour une fois que je ne suis _pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi_ : *ça me rassure !!*



Il y a sans doute bien des sujets sur lesquels nous ne serions pas d'accord... Mais, si tu as réellement besoin d'être rassuré, permets-moi de te dire qu' il n'y a aucune honte à être d'accord avec moi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> _PS : Doc, s'il te plait, détache la pierre de ton cou et éloigne-toi du bord !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayant infiniment moins de talent que Roberto pour les métaphores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'aimerais assez qu'on m'explique le sens de celle-ci...


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2003)

> je blâme définitivement toute tentative d'acharnement thérapeutique. Quand un sujet s'essouffle, qu'il meure. Un jour peut-être quelqu'un le fera rejaillir des enfers où séjournent les autres centaines de sujets du bar, et, en effet, cela fera plaisir à beaucoup de retrouver une part d'histoire oubliée. Mais il est inutile de s'efforcer à maintenir des sujets que les lecteurs désertent peu à peu et dont les posteurs habituels finissent par tourner en rond.


Bon écoute si tu aimais pas mon dessin tu le dis franchement, pas la peine de faire des détours.


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ayant infiniment moins de talent que Roberto pour les métaphores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas compliqué pourtant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Doc, la nostalgie rend triste, il faut regarder vers l'avant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon écoute si tu aimais pas mon dessin tu le dis franchement, pas la peine de faire des détours.



Mon intervention était une remarque dordre général. Elle n'avait rien à voir avec ton dessin ou avec celui de quelquun dautre. Je ne me permets pas ce genre de jugements de valeur, et je regrette sincèrement que tu l'aies pris de cette manière.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Doc, la nostalgie rend triste, il faut regarder vers l'avant



Je me méfie autant des gens qui ne sont jamais tristes que de ceux qui le sont toujours : à coup sûr, les uns comme les autres ne sont pas sincères. En outre, étant pareille à livresse, la nostalgie est parfaitement indiquée en ce lieu. Tout comme certains ont le vin bon ou mauvais, il y a des nostalgies noires ou heureuses. Tous les passés ne donnent pas envie de pleurer, tous les alcools ne font pas chanter


----------



## macmarco (12 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ayant infiniment moins de talent que Roberto pour les métaphores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était juste que je te sentais un peu déprimé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Va pas faire une bêtise, hein ?_




A prendre au second degré, évidemment...


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2003)

Règlements de comptes à "Oh qu'est-ce qu'on râle" 
(ou: "tous toqués")
D'après Honoré Daumier


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Règlements de comptes à "Oh qu'est-ce qu'on râle"
> (ou: "tous toqués")
> D'après Honoré Daumier



En l'affichant c'est mieux non ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2003)

Disons que c'est plus difficile à enlever discrètement si ça fâche.


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Disons que c'est plus difficile à enlever discrètement si ça fâche.



Courageux comme démarche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pourquoi faudrait-il être fâché ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Courageux comme démarche


Non, poli.
Essaie d'imaginer le concept.


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2003)

*Après m'avoir collée à poil, dansant avec de Joyeux drilles....* 







*Pffff pour la suite de la sarabande ;  vas-y, ceinture de chasteté et tout le toutim.....* 








 Es-tu bien certain qu'ils voudront revenir ?????


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2003)

Va falloir prévoir de l'antirouille aussi, pour cet hiver...


----------



## nato kino (12 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Hé ! Quelqu'un aurait un *OUVRE-BOITE* ??"_



C'est du galvanisé ?


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Lassés de répondre au vide, les pétomanes se taisent







J'adore cette phrase, qui eveille en moi d'extraordinaires images dans lesquelles se mèlent de tristes fondements et de silencieux échos montagnards!

Le bar, c'est du vent!


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2003)

Dites donc, il est encore souple le Doc pour son age!


----------



## tomtom (12 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, il est encore souple le Doc pour son age!



ouaip, et moi j'ai les fesses devant


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2003)

M. le Premier ministre a dit:
			
		

> J'adore cette phrase, qui eveille en moi d'extraordinaires images dans lesquelles se mèlent de tristes fondements et de silencieux échos montagnards !



Ça, mon loup, c'est ce qu'on appelle le style ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Erudimini, qui judicatis forum..._ Enfin, si j'ose dire.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, il est encore souple le Doc pour son âge !



Hormis le fait que moi et mon âge on t'emmerde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'avoue que je ne remercierai jamais assez Roberto pour m'avoir enfin doté de ce dont je rêvais depuis si longtemps et dont la Nature, jalouse, avait cru bon de me priver : un cul de marbre !

Merci, merci, merci.


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2003)

Quand j'ai vu ça j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de chanter:






_Albator, d'après Buffet_

Vous saviez vous que le personnage était inspiré des généraux d'empire ?
 La ressemblance est frappante non ? (bon ok là il est pas debout, mais vous savez utiliser google aussi 
	

 )


----------



## macmarco (16 Décembre 2003)

Arf© ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Excellent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rahlalalah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que de souvenirs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mouarf !


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

P R O C H A I N E M E N T  S U R  V O S  E C R A N S  L A  S U I T E  . . .


----------



## casimir (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> P R O C H A I N E M E N T  S U R  V O S  E C R A N S  L A  S U I T E  . . .



aucun respect des délais de livraison !!!


----------



## mactambour (5 Janvier 2004)

P R O C H A I N E M E N T S U R V O S E C R A N S L A S U I T E . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*De la part des Maostylistes, Bonne Année  ........*


----------



## mactambour (5 Janvier 2004)

*ya pas que des Tapoteuses....... ya aussi des Tapoteurs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 









A bon(s) entendeur(s) SALUT !!!


----------



## anntraxh (5 Janvier 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> *ya pas que des Tapoteuses....... ya aussi des Tapoteurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'aime bien celle-là ...
petite entrée au Bar par la porte des grands peintres ...











salut mactambour !


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> A bon(s) entendeur(s) SALUT !!!



Comment ça _"à bon entendeur"_ ?!


----------



## mactambour (5 Janvier 2004)

Mais oui... très utiles les tapoteurs !!!  j'en utilise souvent !!!


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui... très utiles les tapoteurs !!! * j'en utilise souvent !!!*











En même temps, le burin, c'est pas trop mon truc !! Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais les marteaux m'aiment pas trop, toujours à me mordre les doigts...


----------



## mactambour (5 Janvier 2004)

Evidemment... !!! un pinceau c'est mieux... mais on a souvent besoin d'un marteau, ne serait-ce que pour casser une petite croute... alors... Burin, marteau, tout est bon pour les tapoteuses (ou les tapoteurs....)


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

Bravo, MacTambour


----------



## mactambour (5 Janvier 2004)

Mactambour, (membre Junior !!!) te remercie vivement de ton message d'encouragement...








Avec ou sans marteau ou burin, vivent les tapoteurs (et les tapoteuses) plutôt les doigts légers...


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment... !!! un pinceau c'est mieux... mais on a souvent besoin d'un marteau, ne serait-ce que pour casser une petite croute... alors... Burin, marteau, tout est bon pour les tapoteuses (ou les tapoteurs....)



C'est un peu à cause des marteaux et des burins que j'ai arrêté le tapage nocturne du sieur Robertock, je commençais à plus sentir mes doigts !!


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu à cause des marteaux et des burins que j'ai arrêté le tapage nocturne du sieur Robertock, je commençais à plus sentir mes doigts !!


Et puis, s'éclairer à la lampe à huile, ça va un temps, mais à la longue, on finit par plus voir où on tape et on fait des coquilles !!


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et puis en fait, [mode reniflement de Caliméro] t'étais celui qui faisait le moins de *co*-q-*uilles*, les autres, y en a que je citerai pas (charmantes et tout !) qui ôtaient pas leur moufles ni n'allumaient leur écran !!_ [/mode reniflement de Caliméro]



Ils ou elles devaient avoir un marteau encore plus méchant que le mien alors


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

Plus je le regarde, le tomtom, plus il me fait penser à Léon !!


----------



## gribouille (6 Janvier 2004)

Léon ? la bestiole dans la pub de la caisse d'épargne ?


----------



## gribouille (6 Janvier 2004)

*Page 52*


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Plus je le regarde, le tomtom, plus il me fait penser à Léon !!



Ah ! léon la terreur : il mériterait une place au bar.


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! léon la terreur : il mériterait une place au bar.



Vivi, celui-là même !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il fait trop *peur* !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2004)

Son polo en tergal !!


----------



## tomtom (7 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Toutes mes excuses au véritable *Tomtom*, dont chacun connait ici le sens proverbial de la mesure et la sobriété légendaire._



Za z'est gendille d'adirrrrer l'adenzion zur ze point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hhéééé Bravo robo, rebo... Bravo m'zieur l'ardiste


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2004)

Ehh j'ai le même Boxer (sauf kil est noir) mais je me souviens pas l'avoir piqué à Macelene.... Je vais vérifier.


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ehh j'ai le même Boxer (sauf kil est noir) mais je me souviens pas l'avoir piqué à Macelene.... Je vais vérifier.



'tention aux micros hein !!


----------



## Fulvio (7 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ehh j'ai le même Boxer (sauf kil est noir) mais je me souviens pas l'avoir piqué à Macelene.... Je vais vérifier.



Ben ma voisine avait un boxer blanc. C'est assez rare, car les éleveurs les éliminent généralement dès la naissance. Mais elle l'a fait piqué il y a quelques mois car il avait une tumeur très sévère. Dommage, je l'aimais bien ce boxer, c'était le seul chien du quartier qui coursait pas mes chats...

Hein, quoi ? J'm'ai trompé ?


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>









*ben mince, ma lolotte passée aux cribles de la satanique machine......*











*faites gaffe, les filles, ils  deviennent tous Maboul !!!!!*


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *faites gaffe, les filles deviennent toc-toc !!!!!*











_toc-toc ??_


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _toc-toc ??_







*modification plus haut ds mon post*


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Folles.



Ben oui quoi !

A force de décourdre minutieusement toutes nos lolottes et de les recoudre tout aussi minutieusement, y de quoi devenir folles.

C'est qu'on savait pas nous qu'il avait planqué ses sondes...

Pis maintenant qu'on est bien planquée dans notre petite île...


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *modification plus haut ds mon post*



Moui... Bon... Ça ira pour cette fois...


----------



## semac (7 Janvier 2004)

Yyaaaaaalaaaaa TomTom super star !!


----------



## mactambour (7 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _toc-toc ??_


`









Ca ne serait pas encore un coup des tapoteurs ???, avec un marteau ou un burin ??? Buriner, marteler ??? voià qui fait toc-toc !!! Hein ???


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _A suivre..._



arg ! toujours mal placé ces censures


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arg ! toujours mal placé ces censures



Une censure quoi.


----------



## nato kino (7 Janvier 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut dire aussi que question tapotage et Cie, elle en connait un rayon la secrétaire du Robertrouk !!


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _... Et *c'est PAS FINI !* _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé ho du bateau (pourquoi pas, tu es plus proche de la mer que moi) ! Tu tendors sur tes lauriers / thyms / romarins / sarriettes / fenouils ou quoi ?
Jai de liPlace qui natend que des « Cases.jpg » pour avoir un sens à sa vie.

Au boulot (non pas celui-la, celui-ci) Roberto


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2004)

Si j'avais un marteau
Je cognerais le jour
Je cognerais la nuit
J'y mettrais tout mon cur
Je bâtirais un thread
Une grange et une barrière
Et j'y mettrais Nato
Global, Roberto et Webo
Oh oh, ce serait le bonheur

Si j'avais une cloche
Je sonnerais le jour
Je sonnerais la nuit
J'y mettrais tout mon cur,
Pour le thread de l'aurore
Et le soir pour la keynote
J'appellerais Foguenne
Gribouille, Mackie et Lumaï
Oh oh, ce serait le bonheur

Si j'avais une chanson
J'la chanterais le jour
J'la chanterais la nuit
J'y mettrais tout mon cur
En retournant le thread
Pour alléger nos peines
J'la chanterais aux users
Amok, Zitoune et Tomtom
Oh oh, ce serait le bonheur

Si j'avais un marteau
Et si j'avais une cloche
Puis si j'avais une chanson à chanter
Je serais le plus heureux
Je ne voudrais rien d'autre
Qu'un marteau, une cloche et une chanson
Pour le thread des macusers
Finn, Black et Karl
Oh oh, ce serait le bonheur

C'est le marteau du courage
C'est la cloche de la liberté
Mais la chanson c'est pour les uns
Les autres, chaucun et tous
Oh oh, pour moi c'est le bonheur
C'est ça le vrai bonheur
Si j'avais un marteau
Si j'avais un marteau


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2004)




----------



## macmarco (7 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais un marteau
> Je cognerais le jour
> Je cognerais la nuit
> J'y mettrais tout mon cur
> ...



Allez !
Tous en coeur !
Woooowowowwooo !!
Ouarf !!!


----------



## macmarco (7 Janvier 2004)

Toujours aussi drôle, Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bon, ben maintenant je suis là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A ton service !


_Allez, je continue ma mise à jour !_


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Toujours... à suivre !_



héhé


----------



## nato kino (12 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Toujours... à suivre !_



On dirait les premières montres à affichage cristaux liquides !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'était le top quand j'avais... J'avais quel âge déjà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oula !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vi !! 10 ans, mais à peine hein !!


----------



## tomtom (12 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On dirait les premières montres à affichage cristaux liquides !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouiiii!!, ou la vieille calculatrice de mon papa avec des chiffre lumineux et qui était aussi grosse que la télécommande de la télé de mon pépé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euh, j'm'égare là


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ce sera toujours mieux que de tortiller des trombones !


Ben, quoi, Roberto, t'aimes pas la musique ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



ça, je reconnais, c'est la connexion de barbarella dans le burgerquizz.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je pense aux nioubizzz, et à ceux qui ont un modem faiblard : *voici un récapitulatif pour ceux qui veulent !!*
> 
> Un...
> 
> ...












 Ben j'ai été kidnapée ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quand ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ben dis-donc, je le savais même pas !!!

Hey Roberto tu me dis quand, tu me retrouves ??? Que je sois au courant cette fois-ci !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











PS : EUH, ROBERTO, SI TU POUVAIS ÉVITER D'ÉCRIRE TON TEXTE TOUT EN  MAJUSCULE, CE SERAIT BIEN, PARCE QUE TU VOIS LES MAJUSCULES, C'EST JUSTE FAIT POUR LA PREMIÈRE LETTRE DU PREMIER MOT D'UNE PHRASE, OU BIEN LES NOMS PROPRES ...MAIS TOUT UN TEXTE COMME çA ...C'EST PAS TRÈS LISIBLE ...MERCI


----------



## Yip (12 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça, je reconnais, c'est la connexion de barbarella dans le burgerquizz.




Effectivement, je peux témoigner


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : EUH, ROBERTO, SI TU POUVAIS ÉVITER D'ÉCRIRE TON TEXTE TOUT EN  MAJUSCULE, CE SERAIT BIEN, PARCE QUE TU VOIS LES MAJUSCULES, C'EST JUSTE FAIT POUR LA PREMIÈRE LETTRE DU PREMIER MOT D'UNE PHRASE, OU BIEN LES NOMS PROPRES ...MAIS TOUT UN TEXTE COMME çA ...C'EST PAS TRÈS LISIBLE ...MERCI



[mode puriste quon se demande pourquoi il se déclenche]
Attention : la majuscule permet de mettre une emphase sur un mot par la lettre initiale.
La capitale est un caractère dimprimerie, certe plus imposant que les bas de casse, mais qui na pas toujours valeur de majuscule.
[/mode puriste quon se demande pourquoi il se déclenche]
Donc Roberto écrit ici ses textes en employant des CAPITALES dimprimerie qui nont pas toutes valeur de majuscules. Ce qui, il me faut bien te l'accorder vu la finesses des réglages typo dUBB, nuit à la lisibilité.


----------



## macmarco (13 Janvier 2004)

Désolé Roberto !
Visiblement, Mail déconnait depuis hier après-midi puisque je n'ai reçu les messages d'hier que ce matin alors qu'il relève les messages toutes les 5 minutes et qu'il est ouvert en permanence ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu aurais du me le dire sur iChat !...


----------



## macmarco (13 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben... T'étais pas accessible non plus.
> 
> _Monsieur ? Votre unité centrale est-elle allumée ?_



P... !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mac OS X déconne vraiment en ce moment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vivement que mon dique dur supplémentaire arrive, je repartirai à zéro en initialisant !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [mode puriste quon se demande pourquoi il se déclenche]
> Attention : la majuscule permet de mettre une emphase sur un mot par la lettre initiale.
> La capitale est un caractère dimprimerie, certe plus imposant que les bas de casse, mais qui na pas toujours valeur de majuscule.
> [/mode puriste quon se demande pourquoi il se déclenche]
> Donc Roberto écrit ici ses textes en employant des CAPITALES dimprimerie qui nont pas toutes valeur de majuscules. Ce qui, il me faut bien te l'accorder vu la finesses des réglages typo dUBB, nuit à la lisibilité.



Effectivement, j'aurais dû parler de  *capitales* et non pas de  *majuscules* , je reconnais ...
Mais permettez-moi de rajouter, que si, il utilise effectivement des capitales, ayant valeur ou non de majuscule, il faut savoir que l'usage des ces dites capitales, est tout aussi réglementé que leur accentuation.

 <font color="orange"> _S'il arrive que l'on emploie volontairement la capitale dans certaines expressions, cet emploi doit être justifié et compris par le lecteur. La capitale est aussi employée en début de phrase, dans certains alinéas ou certaines abréviations.
Les petites capitales sont employées pour le nom des auteurs (dans les bibliographies ou les notes), dans certains sous-titres ou pour le ou les premiers mots suivant une lettrine._   </font> 

(enfin c'est ce que jai lu ...)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

Euh sinon Roberto ...très drôle : la suite la suite la suite !!!!


----------



## Philito (13 Janvier 2004)

Moi je dis que ce n est pas qui l on croit...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Celui que l on soupconne tous, n utilise jamais le naze avec "Z" mais bien avec "S"...... je le savais innocent....


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, j'aurais dû parler de  *capitales* et non pas de  *majuscules* , je reconnais ...
> Mais permettez-moi de rajouter, que si, il utilise effectivement des capitales, ayant valeur ou non de majuscule, il faut savoir que l'usage des ces dites capitales, est tout aussi réglementé que leur accentuation.
> 
> <font color="orange"> _S'il arrive que l'on emploie volontairement la capitale dans certaines expressions, cet emploi doit être justifié et compris par le lecteur. La capitale est aussi employée en début de phrase, dans certains alinéas ou certaines abréviations.
> ...








 dans mes bras (comme disent certains ici) vous (comme vous semblez vouloir me vouvoyer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> dans mes bras (comme disent certains ici) vous (comme vous semblez vouloir me vouvoyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne suis pas une fille facile monsieur, vous vous méprenez à mon sujet ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et si j'utilisais le "vous" ... c'est parce que je trouvais que ça allait mieux avec "ton style" employé, et donc ma réponse s'y collait !


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas une fille facile monsieur, vous vous méprenez à mon sujet ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 je voyais cette étreinte comme fraternelle (ou sororale)  je suis marié moi madame  et non comme opportunité dapprentissage avancé de vos pleins et déliés. Pour le vous, le ton docte est vil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Loin de moi toute idée de prise de hauteur accompagnée dun regard vers la foule massée au bas de mon piedestale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : pour le ton, c'est bon


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> SINON JE DÉTESTE ÉCRIRE EN CAPITALES, ET ENCORE PIRE : EN CAPITALES *NON ACCENTUEES* !!



Dans mes bras, Roberto, mon semblable, mon frère : sans accents, y a plus de plaisir et plus beaucoup de français


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bordel, c' qu'elle SUCE EBETIB' !!_
























Roberto, un peu de tenue !!!!!!! 


Et c'est qui Ebetib ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ben quoi ? c'est  ce qu'il a dit non ?


----------



## Fulvio (13 Janvier 2004)

Aussi sérieux que soit le sujet, on pourra toujours compté sur Lorna pour parler cul. Une fille bien, j'vous dis.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Lorna est juste victime d'un désordre hormonal passager._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben justement là j'ai du mal...nez bouché ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 humhum












hor-mo-nal ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aaah c'est donc ça !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Aussi sérieux que soit le sujet, on pourra toujours compté sur Lorna pour parler cul. Une fille bien, j'vous dis.


----------



## Fulvio (13 Janvier 2004)

Oh, le prend pas comme ça, c'est pour de rire !

Tu m'en veux pas, dis, hein, tu m'en veux pas ?


----------



## Lo1911 (13 Janvier 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Aussi sérieux que soit le sujet, on pourra toujours compté sur Lorna pour parler cul. Une fille bien, j'vous dis.



Bah, t'en fais pas, comme le dit la sagesse populaire, "c'est toujours ce qui en..." oui, ok


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Bah, t'en fais pas, comme le dit la sagesse populaire, "c'est toujours ce qui en..." oui, ok









 hum ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'EST ÇA !!*
> _Tu as des bouffées de chaleur ?
> 
> _


_

Euh non, pas trop ça ... 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		


			Tu rêves de toreros ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Aaaaah ça non !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ces sadiques , aaah que non !!! 
Bon leur jolis petit culs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je dis pas ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		


			Tu prends souvent des bains ??
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...







 oui ... euh ...



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		


			Quand tu bois trop de champagne, tu dis des trucs dont tu te souviens plus après mais ton homme fait la tête ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Non pas tout à fait, quand je bois du champagne je *fais* des choses dont je ne me souviens plus après, et mon homme est * furax* le lendemain !





 mais bon je ne bois *jamais* de champagne



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		


			Tu sors dehors en caraco en janvier ??
Y a de la buée sur l'écran de ton Mac ???
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
Caraco ...BEURK j'aime pas ça ... de la buée ? où ? ah ben non y'à pas !



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors c'est ça : *c'est HORMONAL !!*



Euh c'est toujours hormonal  là  ???


----------



## tomtom (13 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A suivre...
> Si.



Héhé, ça me rappel de vieux souvenir ça: tablier blanc (enfin ... blanc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et excès de boisson donnant envie de vomir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aaaaah les guindailles d'étudiants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* hips ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

> _Je suis actuellement en plein ABS (Auto-Brain-Storming)_


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2004)

et la *F.B.I.*... _Feuille Blanche Insolante !!_


----------



## mactambour (18 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Okay, j'arrête !



Oui allez... assez parlé... où sont les Grands Peintres???








La "petite Mactambour" aimerait bien admirer un Rubens, un Caravage ou même un John Singer Sargent... détourné par Nato .... non ???

J'attends de pied ferme...même si ce n'est pas à jet continu, un de temps à autre, ça fait du bien et je ne vous dis pas : pour la culture c'est essentiel !!!

Il vaut mieux se perdre dans sa passion que perdre sa passion.


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2004)

Allez !
Faut pas se laisser aller à la morosité !


----------



## nato kino (21 Janvier 2004)

Je ne sais pas si il en mérite tant que ça, le bar, des couleurs, en ce moment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_ps : c'est bien Chagall ton tableau ?_


----------



## nato kino (21 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _ps : c'est bien Chagall ton tableau ?_



Autant pour moi, j'avais pas vu que tu l'avais mis dans le titre du tradada !!


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2004)

Allez, allez !
A tes pinceaux Nato ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Hop, hop, hop !!!


----------



## mactambour (22 Janvier 2004)

*Bravo Bravissimo* 

Macmarco...

Enfin de la couleur, enfin de la passion...la passion des couleurs ou les couleurs de la passion ???

Continuez,  *tous !!!* 

Je n'ai pas le pinceau ad hoc...


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2004)

Merci Mactambour !


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2004)

Eugène Delacroix : "Big Abdel El Rahamane au Maroc"


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2004)

wauouha©*

Ça redémarre fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_[COLOR=770000]*ya pas de raison[/COLOR]_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Eugène Delacroix : "Big Abdel El Rahamane au Maroc"


Arrfffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Super Macmarco !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça met de bonne humeur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrfffffff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oyé! Oyé! Thebig  est revenu alleluMacG


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas le pinceau ad hoc...



Ce qu'on peut dire aussi : "tintin, pas de pinceau"

OK, je sors


----------



## mactambour (23 Janvier 2004)

Aaaaahhh!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Les Orientalistes...J'adoooore...

Terribbe (comme on disait chez moi !!!) 

*Macmarco c'est un Grand*


----------



## mactambour (23 Janvier 2004)

Je ne dirai rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Mais je n'en pense pas plus...


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaahhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Merci, merci Mactambour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est trop !


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2004)

_faut bien relancer_





*forum macGé : *Bilbo tatonne encore avec la .css mais ça avance : il a déjà la couleur


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _faut bien relancer_*forum macGé : *Bilbo tatonne encore avec la .css mais ça avance : il a déjà la couleur


----------



## mactambour (28 Janvier 2004)

C'est enfin super que ça reprenne, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il en manque à l'appel !!!

Et Tomtom ??? Et Nato Kino ??? macelene ???











Où sont-ils passés ???

Si Bilbo a la couleur tant mieux... et pour les pinceaux ??? est-il à l'aise ???


----------



## nato kino (28 Janvier 2004)

Pas trop de temps ni d'inspiration pour le moment...


----------



## benjamin (30 Avril 2004)

Dommage que plein d'images ne soient plus en ligne. Je voulais faire une belle galerie


----------



## tomtom (30 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que plein d'images ne soient plus en ligne. Je voulais faire une belle galerie



j'ai perdu des liens quand j'ai changé d'hébergeur, je peu essayer de les remettre


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que plein d'images ne soient plus en ligne. Je voulais faire une belle galerie



Peut-être que Macelene a une sauvegarde ?


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que Macelene a une sauvegarde ?






*Tout juste Auguste !!!* 

Suffit de demander .


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Tout juste Auguste !!!*
> 
> Suffit de demander .


----------



## anntraxh (24 Juin 2004)

d'après Lambert Lombard (peintre liégeois, 1505 -1566 ), Le Miracle ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Juin 2004)




----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

Quelle bonne Idée....  Merci Ann...


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Fallait bien que ça arrive !


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Marco !


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Fallait bien que ça arrive !


 
*pour notre Grand Plaisir...  bravo MAcmarco :love:*


avec ça LA Galerie  ne meurt pas....


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Et quand bien même, M.Macmarco viendrait à déplorer l'épidémie de coups de boules, ça lui en a valu un quand même !!! :casse:  

Non mais.


----------



## Kak (7 Juillet 2004)

d'après Le Titien


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

bon tu t'y mets toi aussi...  :love:   bravo


----------



## Kak (7 Juillet 2004)

Merci 

bon je vois que j'ai des progrès à faire au niveau de la compression, les textes ne sont plus trop lisibles! :hein: 
 :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> bon je vois que j'ai des progrès à faire au niveau de la compression, les textes ne sont plus trop lisibles! :hein:
> :mouais:


  Bravo Kak !    
    Tu peux toujours optimiser avec une meilleure qualité et tu remplaces ton image sur le serveur ! 
  Ah ! Oups ! 
  C'est une pièce jointe !
  Je te l'héberge, si tu veux, et tu la repostes  !


----------



## tomtom (7 Juillet 2004)

Hé bien... bravo Macmarco et bravo Kak 

Merci de rouvrir la galerie de si belle manière.


----------



## Kak (7 Juillet 2004)

Et voilà, grace à MarmarcO, que mon image devient lisible   




d'après Le Titien, donc


----------



## Kak (8 Juillet 2004)

d'après Le Titien, aussi


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la bulle en bas à droite !!


  Ah ? 
  Toi aussi ? 

  

  Bravo Kak !


----------



## Kak (9 Juillet 2004)

D'après Le Caravage


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

Très bon ! Bravo !


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> D'après Le Caravage



     *Inspiration quand tu la tiens...    * 

*Bravo Kack...  :love:*


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2004)

Je me joins à ta prière, kak ! 
  
  Bravo !


----------



## Kak (9 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous


----------



## Kak (9 Juillet 2004)

D'après De Latour


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2004)

Excellent Kak !   
  

T'es en forme, dis-donc !  



PS : Euh, le crâne, c'est pas un trackball ?


----------



## Nephou (9 Juillet 2004)

Oauis , je te sens en verve  _dis,  t'aurais pas un petit poème pour moi ? :rose: _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2004)

Excellent... Bravo !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Ouais ! Un poème ! Z'y va, fais pas ton (ta) timide !




et bravo, aussi, parce que j'avais oublié de dire bravo, alors j'étais embêté un peu...


----------



## nato kino (9 Juillet 2004)

*La prière de Roberto Vendez*
_D'après X (un espagnol mais je n'ai plus le nom...)_


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _De X (un espagnol mais je n'ai plus le nom...)_



    Arf ©  on a tous mal au crâne je crois à force...  


Bravo NAto :love:


----------



## nato kino (10 Juillet 2004)

_D'après *Norman Rockwell*..._


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

:love:  chuis nase


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2004)

Arf !!!   
Bravo nato !!!


----------



## nato kino (11 Juillet 2004)

_D'après *Jules Adolphe Aime Louis Breton*..._


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)

Là je m'insurge contre cette remarque déplacée


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2004)

Excellent


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Bravonato !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> D'après De Latour


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'insurge contre cette remarque déplacée



De quoi calmer ton insurrection :


----------



## macelene (11 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après *Jules Adolphe Aime Louis Breton*..._


      depuis la Corse ça vaut le coup...  
Bravo Nato, tu n'zs pas perdu la main je vois....


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2004)

_d'après *Herbert Morton Stoops*..._


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2004)

Quel talent!


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quel talent!



Vi, il se débrouille pas trop mal Herbert... :style:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vi, il se débrouille pas trop mal Herbert... :style:


...et modeste avec ça !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (13 Juillet 2004)

C'est toujours aussi bon...    
Allez j'arrête les compliements...  


_ps..  fait beau ici  Nato_


----------



## Kak (15 Juillet 2004)




----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Kak !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Kak   

c'est superbe :love:


----------



## Kak (15 Juillet 2004)

merci,

 avec l'indispensable collaboration de MarcO :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

:love:


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2004)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> merci,
> 
> avec l'indispensable collaboration de MarcO :love:



:affraid: C'est lui qui porte la bassine ? 

C'est marrant, je le voyais pas porter les cheveux aussi long...   



_Bravo Kak !! _   :style:


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: C'est lui qui porte la bassine ?
> 
> C'est marrant, je le voyais pas porter les cheveux aussi long...
> 
> ...




  
En fait, tu as raison Nato ! 
Je les porte tellement courts(et rares...) qu'il y a pas de quoi voir la différence s'ils sont dressés ou pas !  ------> :affraid: :hein:    :mouais: 

Donc, tu en concluras que ce n'est pas moi qui porte la bassine !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2004)

Bravo


----------



## nato kino (16 Juillet 2004)

_D'après *Jehan Georges Vibert*..._


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après *Jehan Georges Vibert*..._



quel escroc ce bengilli


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2004)

Excellent nato !


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2004)

Je suis en train de faire un refonte de La Galerie des Grands peintres... quel boulot et quelles crises de rires...   

Nous en sommes à la 72 ème pages et oh stuppeur...  203 tableaux...!!!     

Je finis ça le plus vite possible... et je vous préviens de la réouverture de La Galerie.
merci à tous :love:


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après *Jehan Georges Vibert*..._



Bravo  Mais pourquoi donc me ranger dans le répertoire "ducon" de ton serveur ?


----------



## nato kino (9 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bravo  Mais pourquoi donc me ranger dans le répertoire "ducon" de ton serveur ?



Il y a des pistonnés partout...


----------



## Gilbertus (9 Août 2004)

Façon El Greco




PS : Toute ressemblance avec des personnes existantes n'est pas forçément fortuite...


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2004)

:love:


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Façon El Greco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon ?? vraiment       

excellent... voilà un nouveau détourneur à fixer sur les murs de La Galerie de MAcgé   
Bravo Gilbertus   :love:


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2004)

*... *


----------



## Spyro (22 Août 2004)

C'est pratique ces musées self-service


----------



## poildep (24 Août 2004)

si, moi !


----------



## macelene (24 Août 2004)

de vous... te... compter parmi les Grands Peintres de la Galerie de MacGé que je me dépêche de terminer...  :rose: 

 

Merci, aussi à Tomtom pour le Cri de Munch...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> _"Et c'est quoi le truc sur le chemin ?
> - C'est le pictogramme sur le sol pour montrer que c'est une piste cyclable !"_
> ...




Splendide...    

PS : "L'aventure de l'art au XXème siècle" c'est chez qui cette "bible" ?


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2004)

On dit que la Culture a du mal à s'imposer aux Norvégiens.
Leur souhait le plus cher serait qu'on ne puisse jamais,
vraiment jamais, définitivement jamais, retrouver le
tableau volé. Certains seraient prêts à vendre leur bien
le plus précieux, leur femme par exemple, pour corrompre
la justice afin de bloquer toute enquête. D'autres entreprendraient
un long pélerinage à genoux vers Saint Haussecours pour
qu'il protège les voleurs.
Les conséquences de ces actions insensées seraient très
graves pour le monde médical et surtout pour les grands
groupes pharmaceutiques. On a déjà calculé que si le
tableau volé demeurait introuvable, les ventes d'antidépresseurs
diminueraient de 64,7%.
C'est impensable !


----------



## macelene (25 Août 2004)

Je suis heureuse de vous annoncer la Réouverture de LA Galerie des Grands Peintres de MAcGé...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je suis heureuse de vous annoncer la Réouverture de LA Galerie des Grands Peintres de MAcGé...



Bravo merci Macelene pour ce gigantesque et magnifique travail. :love:     Je vais m'en délecter tout à l'heure.


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2004)

Bravo macelene !    


:love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je suis heureuse de vous annoncer la Réouverture de LA Galerie des Grands Peintres de MAcGé...


Ah tout de même, j'ai failli attendre  

_PS: n'oubliez pas la guide  _


----------



## macelene (25 Août 2004)

Merci les Nuiteux...  :rose: de votre générosité .

Il va sans dire que si les auteurs de ces ½uvres magistrales :love:  ont des corrections à faire quant aux légendes   qu'ils se manifestent  . Merci de votre collaboration.  

J'ai sans doute fait des oublis qui seront vite corrgés.


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'ai sans doute fait des oublis qui seront vite corrgés.



On pourrait même y rajouter celle-là...

(d'après Norman Rockwel)


----------



## macelene (25 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait même y rajouter celle-là...
> 
> (d'après Norman Rockwel)


:rose: :rose: Toutes mes confuses Nato...  justement je me demendais cette nuit où je l'avais planquée celle-là... 

Je répare de soir....  :love: à toi


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: Toutes mes confuses Nato...  justement je me demendais cette nuit où je l'avais planquée celle-là...
> 
> Je répare de soir....  :love: à toi



Je crois pas l'avoir postée dans ce sujet... En fait, je ne me souviens plus où. :hosto:  :rateau:  :sick:  :rose:


----------



## tomtom (25 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je suis heureuse de vous annoncer la Réouverture de LA Galerie des Grands Peintres de MAcGé...



Punaise, ça ce voit que cet été est pourri, z'avez vu mon teint  

Quoi qu'il en soit...
*Merci macelene!!!
  :love:  :love:​*


----------



## nato kino (25 Août 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Punaise, ça ce voit que cet été est pourri, z'avez vu mon teint
> [/CENTER][/b]



Tu peux ôter ton costume, la cérémonie d'ouverture des jeux d'Athène est finie depuis plus d'une semaine maintenant...    :bebe:


----------



## poildep (25 Août 2004)

Je sais, c'est con


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, c'est con



peut-être, mais c'est bien trouvé


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je suis heureuse de vous annoncer la Réouverture de LA Galerie des Grands Peintres de MAcGé...
> Bravo  Macélène, Roberto, toutes les secrétaires, les tapoteurs etc.


----------



## macelene (25 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, c'est con



Accroché ce soir    

Il a drôlement bronzé en peu de temsp Notre Tomtom...  

Merfi bocout....  :love:


----------



## poildep (25 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Accroché ce soir
> 
> Il a drôlement bronzé en peu de temsp Notre Tomtom...
> 
> Merfi bocout.... :love:


Merfi atoit !


----------



## poildep (25 Août 2004)

de + en + con.


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je suis heureuse de vous annoncer la Réouverture de LA Galerie des Grands Peintres de MAcGé...



Whaaa cool, et y'a même les pauvres trucs que j'ai fait !   






'+


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Samedi le grand est très intéressé par le journal de France Inter :
> *"On a volé un tableau !!"*
> .............



Münch était un visionnaire, il avait d'abord intitulé son tableau :
*Merde ! La médaille d'or !!!  Je l'ai encore dans...*


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

_D'après *Norman Rockwell*..._


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après *Norman Rockwell*..._



  
  
Bravo Nato !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

Arrrfffffffffffff !!!!!!!
    

... c'est vrai que ça donne envie d'y aller !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _D'après *Norman Rockwell*..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comme toujours un régal....  :love:  et hop accroché celui-là aussi dans le Musée


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffffffffffff !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ... c'est vrai que ça donne envie d'y aller !!!!! :love:  :love:



Cette année, c'est bataille de pépins, les plus valeureux auront droit à quelques trognons !!


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

MacG à l'AE...


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2004)

Au fait, vous avez pas eu trop chaud cet été ?






D'après Albert Moore, _Mid Summer_


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

Une petite orange pressée bien frappée pour finir la journée ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> MacG à l'AE...



Et ce nouveau logo alors hein ? Il est où ?    :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et ce nouveau logo alors hein ? Il est où ?    :mouais:



là:





*Tomtom au travail soigne son rhume*, d'après tableau d'origine inconnue (j'ai perdu la référence)


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> là:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banga, Oasis, Pchitt, macGé même combat !! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Banga, Oasis, Pchitt, macGé même combat !! :rateau:



"Dans Banga y a des fruits,
Oui mais juste c'qu'il faut !
Dans Banga y a de l'eau,
Oui mais pas trop !"


----------



## Spyro (26 Août 2004)

Vous m'excuserez le thème récurrent, mais je suis dans ma période orange. (D'après Bison Futé).


----------



## nato kino (26 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'excuserez le thème récurrent, mais je suis dans ma période orange. (D'après Bison Futé).



Orange... Violet... C'est complémentaire tout ça...  :style:


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2004)

Façon Bosch...




​


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)




----------



## loustic (3 Novembre 2004)

Félicitations MacMarco et Poildep !
Vous connaissez du beau monde  !   

En attendant on se demande qui, mais qui
restera debout au bout du coup de boule...


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

MAcmarco et POildep en forme


----------



## cecil (4 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Dedalus (4 Novembre 2004)

Brennus Macge et sa part de butin (d'après Paul Jamin)


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2004)

Yeeeesssss !!!! 
  Un nouveau peintre !!! 
  Bravo Dedalus ! 
  Bienvenue au club !


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

toujours Picasso  Guernica


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2004)

miro (½uf catalan  )


----------



## poildep (4 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> miro (½uf catalan  )


 manque la casquette !


----------



## macelene (4 Novembre 2004)

*encore du boulot pour ma Pomme    * 

Allez au travail !!!  encore  :love:


----------



## Grug (5 Novembre 2004)

et les sculpteurs, ça rentre ?


----------



## Dedalus (28 Novembre 2004)

© Jean-Leon Gerome, Les allumeuses de narguilés









© Jean-Leon Gerome, Le marché aux esclaves


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

excellent


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> excellent



Pas mieux.

Ceci dit, je sens poindre les dérapages : à partir du moment où on tombe le futal  avec des peintres pompiers...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je sens poindre les dérapages : à partir du moment où on tombe le futal  avec des peintres pompiers...



Si tu n'y prends pas garde, Luc, tu vas finir aux _Grosses têtes_...


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas clair mais c'est en rapport avec ce qui vient de se raconter dans le thread "là maintenant".


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas clair mais c'est en rapport avec ce qui vient de se raconter dans le thread "là maintenant".


il est con ce dragon ! :love:


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

ben j'en profite de ce que le sujet remonte pour faire amende honorable à propos du premier des deux précédents : j'avais cru que sur son avatar Sonny Boy tenait une longue pipe, d'où mon choix des narguilés    
mais j'ai appris entre-temps (par un de ses posts dans le sujet sur les avatars) qu'ils s'agissait d'un saxophone, ce qui est évident Je suis impardonnable, moi qui aime Sonny Rollins Mea culpa Qu'on se le dise


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ben j'en profite de ce que le sujet remonte pour faire amende honorable à propos du premier des deux précédents : j'avais cru que sur son avatar Sonny Boy tenait une longue pipe, d'où mon choix des narguilés
> mais j'ai appris entre-temps (par un de ses posts dans le sujet sur les avatars) qu'ils s'agissait d'un saxophone, ce qui est évident Je suis impardonnable, moi qui aime Sonny Rollins Mea culpa Qu'on se le dise



en d'autres termes: comme quoi une pipe   oups, pardon :rateau: un saxophone, voulais-je dire, mène à tout


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Je suis impardonnable, moi qui aime Sonny Rollins Mea culpa Qu'on se le dise


Tu es impardonable essentiellement parce que tu méconnais le muppet show dont est issu son avatar.  :love:


_sinon c'était bien_


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

Oui mais en fait il parait qu'il s'est vraiment mis à la pipe  
_avec tout ce que ça implique d'ambiguïté dans son cas _ :rateau:


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ben j'en profite de ce que le sujet remonte pour faire amende honorable à propos du premier des deux précédents : j'avais cru que sur son avatar Sonnyboy tenait une longue pipe, d'où mon choix des narguilés
> mais j'ai appris entre-temps (par un de ses posts dans el sujet sur les avatars) qu'ils s'agissait d'un saxophone. Mea culpa Qu'on se le dise





à propos Merci Dedalus pour tes tableaux...  :rose:  Toutes me confuses   

Je vais m'occuper de rafraîchir les Galeris des Grands Peintres subito   


Bravo à vous les mecs


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je vais m'occuper de rafraîchir les Galeris des Grands Peintres subito


ouais, ça traîne !


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ça traîne !




   bon ça va je... :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

à propos comment on supprime son doublon ? il y a bien indiqué : éditer ou supprimer, mais si éditer ne pose pas de problème, je n'ai pas trouvé comment supprimer.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> à propos comment on supprime son doublon ? il y a bien indiqué : éditer ou supprimer, mais si éditer ne pose pas de problème, je n'ai pas trouvé comment supprimer.



et tu crois être le seul   

 :mouais:


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> à propos comment on supprime son doublon ? il y a bien indiqué : éditer ou supprimer, mais si éditer ne pose pas de problème, je n'ai pas trouvé comment supprimer.


 ben tu édites et tu dis : "non, rien."


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben tu édites et tu dis : "non, rien."



C'est fait. 

Non, rien.


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Je suis impardonnable, moi qui aime Sonny Rollins Mea culpa Qu'on se le dise



Sonny Rollins soit, mais Sonny Boy Williamson c'est encore mieux.


----------



## monoeil (2 Décembre 2004)

Si j'étais arrivé avant, voilà sans doute ce que j'aurais posté pour commencer


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

Merci nouveau contributeur...  :rose: yen a plein qui vont se reconnaître là...     

Va vraiment falloir que je me dépêche de rafraîchir... j'ai déjà remis le lien de la visite... :style:


----------



## Dedalus (2 Décembre 2004)

Et il faudrait appeler ça L'Entrée des Modos dans SbaraBoul


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

10 tableaux nouveaux   :style:...  Je reviesn vite vous annoncer l'accrochage .


----------



## poildep (2 Décembre 2004)




----------



## monoeil (2 Décembre 2004)

Que des hyènes dans ce bar


----------



## monoeil (2 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> © Jean-Leon Gerome, Les allumeuses de narguilés
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je pense que tes ½uvres vont se vendre chair


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

Rezba in Arnaut fumant par Jean-Léon Gérôme 1865


----------



## macmarco (2 Décembre 2004)

Pinaise, pas pratique pour lire les tableaux en braille, internet ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise, pas pratique pour lire les tableaux en braille, internet ! :rateau:



  Proverbe turc


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

merci Tibo pour les annotations . 
je connais un *Guguse* qui de violet risque de passer au  *Vert*


----------



## monoeil (2 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise, pas pratique pour lire les tableaux en braille, internet ! :rateau:


Qui c'est qui braille?


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

* La Bengilli *        merci Nato 


* La Rezba *        merci Tibo

* L'Amok *      merci Poildep 



et c'est pas fini    

LA liste est longue mais ya de quoi faire :love:


----------



## macmarco (2 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qui braille?


 



​ 

  ​


----------



## rezba (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * La Bengilli *        merci Nato
> 
> 
> * La Rezba *        merci Tibo
> ...


 
 Oh oui!!!! Encore !!!!!!


 Tibo, pourquoi tu m'as rajouté tous ces cernes ?  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui!!!! Encore !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tibo, pourquoi tu m'as rajouté tous ces cernes ?  :rateau:



La réflexion creuse que veux-tu


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2004)

Golf en Laocoon


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * La Bengilli *        merci Nato
> 
> 
> * La Rezba *        merci Tibo
> ...



Sans compter ceux présents dans ta galerie que tu as déjà oublié... :hein:

Un deux trois nous irons au bois....


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter ceux présents dans ta galerie que tu as déjà oublié... :hein:
> 
> Un deux trois nous irons au bois....




Toutes mes confuses... je vais tout me regarder les qqs 225 tableaux à la recherche des Modos...  

Je m'incline      mais pas trop je sais...


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes confuses... je vais tout me regarder les qqs 225 tableaux à la recherche des Modos...



C'était bien la peine de mettre les liens !!


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien la peine de mettre les liens !!



ben j'ai cliqué   yen a peu être d'autres, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

Lorna in "Bataille contre les Turcs" par Andrea di Lione (1641)


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2004)

Bravo Tibo !


----------



## Dedalus (3 Décembre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2004)

Merci  

Un petit dernier 




DocÉvil en "Persée triomphant" Antonio Canova (v. 1800)


----------



## macmarco (3 Décembre 2004)

Beau boulot Tibo !


----------



## Dedalus (4 Décembre 2004)

C'est un feu d'artifice !!!


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'est un feu d'artifice !!!


 Quoi ? D'Artifice est mort ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>




  aaah mais j'ai failli louper ça moi !!!! 

Ça aurait été dommage !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna in "Bataille contre les Turcs" par Andrea di Lione (1641)






ah ben ça aussi je l'avais pas vu (ben oui débordée !  ) ..  y'avait un concours de quoi ?   ...

Moi je croyais que c'était des pass pour la loge de Monsieur Propre à gagner :love: 

 :mouais: D'ailleurs Madonna t'es trop forte !  :mouais: 
Faudra que tu m'expliques quelques trucs (en privé  )

PS : ça m'étonnerait qu'il y ait un jour une telle émeute pour une diablotine !   :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (6 Décembre 2004)

eh beh eh beh eh beh, c'est ma foi très sympathique tout ça !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Edgar Degas "Un bureau de coton à la Nouvelle-Orléans" 1873


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Edgar Degas "Un bureau de coton à la Nouvelle-Orléans" 1873


   
  Super, Lorna !


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Edgar Degas "Un bureau de coton à la Nouvelle-Orléans" 1873


 Pourquoi vous êtes tous balaises? C'est lassant à la fin


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: D'ailleurs Madonna t'es trop forte ! :mouais:
> Faudra que tu m'expliques quelques trucs (en privé  )


 
J'ai raté un truc ?

Remarque j'aime bien les compliments  
mais tu parles de quoi là (tu crois que c'est l'effet retard du Jurançon ? )?


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai raté un truc ?
> 
> Remarque j'aime bien les compliments
> mais tu parles de quoi là (tu crois que c'est l'effet retard du Jurançon ? )?


On te dit trop forte? Peut-être une invitation au régime   
Cela dit, Lorna aurait pu mettre les formes


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> On te dit trop forte? Peut-être une invitation au régime
> Cela dit, Lorna aurait pu mettre les formes


:mouais: 
 
Il va falloir que j'apprenne à travailler des images moi aussi !
Mon premier essai sera pour toi, promis


----------



## monoeil (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Il va falloir que j'apprenne à travailler des images moi aussi !
> Mon premier essai sera pour toi, promis


Premier *essai* et bonne *nouvelle*  Merci m'dame pour cet *ouvrage* !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Super, Lorna !



 :rose:  :rose: merci macmarco, et merci mon½il   

Bon faudrait relancer ce tradada un peu !!!   Allez on s'y met ... Tomtom t'es toujours par là ?   


(et les autres aussi hein !  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai raté un truc ?
> 
> Remarque j'aime bien les compliments
> mais tu parles de quoi là (tu crois que c'est l'effet retard du Jurançon ? )?



Oui le Jurançon ou l'abus de fréquentation de "grande blonde frisée" ... un peu collante   :mouais:   

 :hein: ou alors les deux !   

Bon madonna tu nous fais une petite image ?


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2004)

Peindre avec un marteau... _Carlo Zinelli. Sans titre, gouache sur papier. Année imprécise._


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2004)

je vois que la galerie s'étoffe  

Bravo à toi *Lorna* :love:   et félicitations à ce nouveau grand contributeur :style: j'ai nommé Monsieur * Rezba lui-même *

JE vais avoir du succès à Nueva York...   avec *The Big  *


----------



## monoeil (7 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vois que la galerie s'étoffe
> 
> Bravo à toi *Lorna* :love:   et félicitations à ce nouveau grand contributeur :style: j'ai nommé Monsieur * Rezba lui-même *
> 
> JE vais avoir du succès à Nueva York...   avec *The Big  *



Ah c'était toi la petite jeune frigorifiée dont TheBig nous dressait le portrait et qui s'exclamait "Hein elle est belle la Vie m'sieur?"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vois que la galerie s'étoffe
> JE vais avoir du succès à Nueva York...   avec *The Big  *


Arrrfffffff !!!!!!        Euh !!!  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
Je tiens quand même à faire remarquer que c'est notre Roberto qui est responsable de la petite phrase que je prononce (soit-disant !!!  :mouais: ) en bas à droite ....
Perso, je l'aurais peut-être pensé, mais je ne l'aurais jamais dit !!!!!      :love:


----------



## monoeil (7 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffffff !!!!!!    Euh !!! :rose: :rose: :rose:
> Je tiens quand même à faire remarquer que c'est notre Roberto qui est responsable de la petite phrase que je prononce (soit-disant !!! :mouais: ) en bas à droite ....
> Perso, je l'aurais peut-être pensé, mais je ne l'aurais jamais dit !!!!!     :love:


L'écrit avec des fautes le Roberto. Je lis "prends l'oseille et jette" avec deux T 
Par contre "bande de nazes" c'est pas bien ça m'sieur TheBig


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Par contre "bande de nazes" c'est pas bien ça m'sieur TheBig


Hum
_Nioubie _


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Peindre avec un marteau... _Carlo Zinelli. Sans titre, gouache sur papier. Année imprécise._


----------



## monoeil (7 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hum
> _Nioubie _


Tout de suite les gros mots. Démocratie s'il te plaît.
Ok, je posterai en tableau la prochaine fois et encore pardon de t'avoir dérangé.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Peindre avec un marteau... _Carlo Zinelli. Sans titre, gouache sur papier. Année imprécise._




Joli ...


Et en plus ça se confirme un peu plus au vue de certains posts !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite les gros mots. Démocratie s'il te plaît.
> Ok, je posterai en tableau la prochaine fois et encore pardon de t'avoir dérangé.



J'achète un billet du combat cyclope contre dragon violet, si vous réglez ça en privé


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'achète un billet du combat cyclope contre dragon violet, si vous réglez ça en privé


C'est à vous dégouter d'essayer de faire de l'humour...


----------



## Nexka (7 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à vous dégouter d'essayer de faire de l'humour...



Mais non, mais non   Soit pas dégouté, j'avais compris moi


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

J'y connais rien, mais le dessous des cartes, je vois ça comme ça 
Clin d'½il aux modératines.






[/QUOTE]

The Card-Sharp with the Ace of Clubs - Georges de la Tour


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> J'y connais rien, mais le dessous des cartes, je vois ça comme ça
> Clin d'½il aux modératines.
> 
> 
> ...


  Hé, hé, hé !!!   
  Chouette, monoeil !


----------



## Dedalus (9 Décembre 2004)

La répartition des "bulles" est parfaite ! c'est souvent pas si évident que ça...


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> J'y connais rien, mais le dessous des cartes, je vois ça comme ça
> Clin d'½il aux modératines.


The Card-Sharp with the Ace of Clubs - Georges de la Tour[/QUOTE] 

Excellent...   quel talent. Bravo... Tu n'y connais rien pfffff....  "ochio mio"     

Et hop un nouveau dans la  Galerie N°8, mise à jour ce soir pour ce dernier...


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Excellent...   quel talent. Bravo... Tu n'y connais rien pfffff.... "ochio mio"
> 
> Et hop un nouveau dans la Galerie N°8, mise à jour ce soir pour ce dernier...


Euh, merci :rose:
A toi aussi Dedalus 
Quant à la répartition, à y regarder de près, pas si équilibrée que ça : à droite elle en a 6


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

La huitième Galerie des Grands Peintres des MAcGéennes et des MAcGéens :love:​

*bravissimo a tutti clapclapclap  *


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La huitième Galerie des Grands Peintres des MAcGéennes et des MAcGéens :love:​
> 
> *bravissimo a tutti clapclapclap  *


 Et toi chère macelene, tu mérites des félicitations pour ton remarquable travail !       :love:


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La huitième Galerie des Grands Peintres des MAcGéennes et des MAcGéens



L'inconnu c'est Norman Rockwell.

Et celui-là c'est William Turner - _Rain, Steam and Speed (1844)_.


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'inconnu c'est Norman Rockwell.
> 
> Et celui-là c'est William Turner - _Rain, Steam and Speed (1844)_.


Oh, v'là que la conservatrice se fait enguirlander  
Faut dire aussi, d'où ils sortent ces peintres?


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, v'là que la conservatrice se fait enguirlander


ben c'est pas ça mais c'est pas tout de rigoler, faut quand-même qu'on se cultive un peu.


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> L'inconnu c'est Norman Rockwell.
> 
> Et celui-là c'est William Turner - _Rain, Steam and Speed (1844)_.




Mes plus plates excuses... :rose: c'est corrigé...







			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est pas ça mais c'est pas tout de rigoler, faut quand-même qu'on se cultive un peu.



Mes plus plates excuses... :rose:  voilà pour la culture c'est corrigé...

et puis ceux qui voit encore des manques ou des corrections à faire peuvent continuer de venir m'engueuler... ya pas de soucis...   


mais je vous :love: quand même, ne vous déplaise... 


La huitième Galerie des Grands Peintres des MAcGéennes et des MAcGéens :love:​


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2004)

J'ai engueulé personne mais si vous y tenez tant... Je peux vous traiter de trou du cul hein ?! :mouais:
Alors, ça vous tente ?


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

Ah alors oui le raisin c'est de *Guy Selles*, _l'enfant au raisin_
L'été sur MacGé c'est *Albert Moore*, _Midsummer_
Le peintre à l'orange c'est inconnu, parce que c'était pas écrit je l'ai trouvé par hasard. :hein: (Et le fichier original s'appelle "Painter.jpg", si quelqu'un veut faire une recherche...


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai engueulé personne mais si vous y tenez tant... Je peux vous traiter de trou du cul hein ?! :mouais:
> Alors, ça vous tente ?




tu me voussouyes maintenant... :mouais:  ou bien je suis pas seule ? 

je parlais à Toi Nato ( à ce propos merci beaucoup pour les précisions culturelles qui sont nécessaires...) et Poildep; d'où le VOus...

  

Merci Monsieur Spyro pour les auteurs originaux


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu me voussouyes maintenant... :mouais:  ou bien je suis pas seule ?



Hé bé... Ça s'arrange pas hein... :hein: :rateau:  À *ton* avis ?


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé... Ça s'arrange pas hein... :hein: :rateau:  À *ton* avis ?


 hihi ! :love: Je ne me sens pas vraiment concerné mais tu peux *nous* traiter de trou de cul autant que ça te chante.    :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hihi ! :love: Je ne me sens pas vraiment concerné mais tu peux *nous* traiter de trou de cul autant que ça te chante.    :love:


 quand je dis *nous* je pense *me*, mais je deviens mégalo.


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quand je dis *nous* je pense *me*, mais je deviens mégalo.



Ben... oui c pas grave "trou du cul"


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quand je dis *nous* je pense *me*, mais je deviens mégalo.


 d'ailleurs, cette présence un peu lourde en haut de page n'est pas pour déplaire à mon orgueil.


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben... oui c pas grave "trou du cul"


 ben là mon orgueil en prend un coup.    :love:


----------



## nato kino (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hihi ! :love: Je ne me sens pas vraiment concerné mais tu peux *nous* traiter de trou de cul autant que ça te chante.    :love:




À la demande seulement, il faut passer commande et ne pas oublier de prendre son ticket.   :rateau:


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, on est passé au trou-du-cul-turel ?


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas très "grands Peintres", mais bon !*


Bah, ça peut s'arranger.


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

Euh poildep ? rezba ?
Vous sortez ! :modo:





_et ouvrez les fenêtres au passage _


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh poildep ? rezba ?
> Vous sortez ! :modo:
> 
> 
> ...


 t'y comprends rien à l'Art.     :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'y comprends rien à l'Art.     :love:


Si si, là j'ai tout de suite senti qu'on touchait aux fondements de l'art photographique.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si si, là j'ai tout de suite senti qu'on touchait aux fondements de l'art photographique.



"la fin du monde" de Courbé*    :rateau:  

*_copie d'un MP à rezba_


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'y comprends rien à l'Art.     :love:



dont on sentait, encore un fois, le grand souffle passer ici


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)




----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


 Marrant, ça me fait penser à un certain endroit, mais lequel ? :hein:
 J'ai comme un trou de mémoire ?


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Avoir du c**.
Avoir de la chance.
Être vernis.
Pour ceux qui en sont dénué, la peinture c'est rien qu'un truc alimentaire.


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

En tout cas, juste en tapant "trou du cul" dans google image, j'ai trouve un truc pile poil !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, juste en tapant "trou du cul" dans google image, j'ai trouve un truc pile poil !



  ... Modérateur siouplait !!!!!!!! ....    

  Quoi ! c'en est un ???? et un mauve en plus ... ah bon !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2004)

Va falloir une salle spéciale pour cette croûte ...


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir une salle spéciale pour cette *p*roûte ...


 Ca, c'est sûr, il va falloir une salle à l'écart, discrète...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, juste en tapant "trou du cul" dans google image, j'ai trouve un truc pile poil !


 Dernière dépêche

  Une place de super modérateur vient de se libérer sur les forums de MacGénération.
  Les raisons n'ont pas été précisées par la direction ... encore une sombre histoire, une victime de plus au trou.
  Vous pouvez envoyer vos candidatures dès aujourd'hui.


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dernière dépêche
> 
> une victime de plus au trou.
> ...


 
Zou, au violon 
Attention, j'ai pas dit qu'il fallait pis*** dessus, hein.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> une victime de plus au trou.


tu appelles ça une victime ?    :love:


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Vous bilez pas pour moi, je suis incollable sur la justification de l'art.  
Et puis, au moins, on a gagné une salle "spéciale" ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous bilez pas pour moi, je suis incollable sur la justification de l'art.
> Et puis, au moins, on a gagné une salle "spéciale" ! :rateau:



Je pense que Foguenne a été ta muse, ses posts post-AES belge ont dû frapper ton inconscient :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous bilez pas pour moi, je suis incollable sur la justification de l'art.:rateau:



rezba: l'Uncle Ben's © de l'art   

mais ça n'évite pas les dents qui collent parfois...    :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (10 Décembre 2004)

Vosu connaissez sans doute l'histoire des  boîtes de conserve du peintre Manzoni programmées pour exploser en salle des ventes ou salles de musée (vengeance posthume ?)  Il y en a une qui a déjà explosé devant du beau monde (à la Tate Modern, je crois)


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba, j'espere pour toi que personne ne m'a reconnu sur la photo


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2004)

Paul et Sylvia, dure fin de semaine

 (Egon Schiele, Amants II, 1917)


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Vosu connaissez sans doute l'histoire des boîtes de conserve du peintre Manzoni programmées pour exploser en salle des ventes ou salles de musée (vengeance posthume ?) Il y en a une qui a déjà explosé devant du beau monde (à la Tate Modern, je crois)


Comme quoi on peut faire du boulot de m***** en envoyant c**** ses fans.
Il a bien fait de se mettre en boîte tout seul ; personne n'y aurait pensé.


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Vosu connaissez sans doute l'histoire des boîtes de conserve du peintre Manzoni programmées pour exploser en salle des ventes ou salles de musée (vengeance posthume ?) Il y en a une qui a déjà explosé devant du beau monde (à la Tate Modern, je crois)


 

 Comme ça on peut dire qu'il a laissé une certaine trace dans l'Histoire de l'Art....


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

Visiblement vous êtes inspirés


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement vous êtes inspirés


 
 :rose: :rose: :rose:
 Snif ! :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose:
> Snif ! :sick:



Normal, la fin de semaine est difficile


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Paul et Sylvia, dure fin de semaine
> 
> (Egon Schiele, Amants II, 1917)


Ouais, ben chacun ses problèmes ! 







Bernard Buffet


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben chacun ses problèmes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors Poildep, la commode était tellement chargée ce jour là?


----------



## monoeil (10 Décembre 2004)

Une pensée pour l'être qui nous rassemble 






Claude Monet - Méditation, Mme monet sur le sofa.


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2004)

Excellent monoeil !!


----------



## poildep (11 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Une pensée pour l'être qui nous rassemble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ah ben c'est tout de suite moins sexy que du Manara.


----------



## macelene (11 Décembre 2004)

LA relance est assurée...  :style:

Bravo Poildep :love: yavait bcp de billets dans ton lardfeuille...?  

Bravo Mon½il :love: c vrai ça me tue toutes ces nouvelles collections  

Bravo Rezba :love:   bon coup de patte, c du vécu ça


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Paul et Sylvia, dure fin de semaine
> 
> (Egon Schiele, Amants II, 1917)



C'est tellement vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*






*LOVE*​



​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

_
    Mitos Manetas "Apple Display" 2001 - Huile sur toile

_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

_Miltos Manetas "Annika looking at a screen" 2000 -  Huile sur toile_


----------



## macelene (11 Décembre 2004)

la peinture moderne... :style: superbe ce choix Lorna...  bravo.

Et Tu l'as vu ce Modooooooooo...?


----------



## Silvia (11 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Paul et Sylvia, dure fin de semaine
> 
> (Egon Schiele, Amants II, 1917)



On s'en remet petit à petit


----------



## monoeil (11 Décembre 2004)

(Im)posture quelque peu irrévérencieuse . Dans mon trou j'entends déjà les balles siffler  






Ingres, Napoléon sur son trône.


----------



## macelene (11 Décembre 2004)

* l'Amok...*  sans doute...?


----------



## monoeil (11 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * l'Amok...*  sans doute...?



Euh non, celui qui a réservé une salle obscure.
L'Amok, connais pas, c'est qui?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> la peinture moderne... :style: superbe ce choix Lorna...  bravo.
> 
> Et Tu l'as vu ce Modooooooooo...?


  Merci macelene ! 

  Elles sont exposées à Pau, pour encore quelques jours (et oui le festival, toujours lui !  ) !

  Ben le modo .... il faut demander à Annika !


----------



## poildep (12 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok, connais pas, c'est qui?


:affraid: tu cherches à avoir des problèmes ?


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu cherches à avoir des problèmes ?




c'est lui, aucun doute notre *Majesté l' Amok...* 

     Rivalise avec *notre Doc...* 










  :mouais: maintenant qu'on en a * trois* de Majestés, on fait comment...?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu cherches à avoir des problèmes ?



Il va y avoir un soucis quand même :sick: Il va falloir qu'il s'en achète sur MacG des packs pour que les administrateurs lui payent une parure pareille   Quand on voit celle de Bengilli déjà  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu cherches à avoir des problèmes ?



je n'aurai qu'un mot: impérial


----------



## poildep (12 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui, aucun doute notre *Majesté l' Amok...*
> 
> Rivalise avec *notre Doc...*


Merdre !  Mais je croyais que Doc était Dieu, moi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merdre !  Mais je croyais que Doc était Dieu, moi.



Et c'est pour ça que tu t'es athée ?


----------



## poildep (12 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pour ça que tu t'es athée ?


 nan, pour être précis, je me suis dé-péché.


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merdre !  Mais je croyais que Doc était Dieu, moi.




ben du coup je sais plus...  

Rezba sur un trône,  Doc aussi sur un trône, Amok lui aussi...  

on fait quoi...?

Bon de toutes façons, moi c'est: ni Dieu, ni Majesté, ni rien du tout... 
Faut pas pousser qd même.   

c'est rien que des Gugusses...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merdre !  Mais je croyais que Doc était Dieu, moi.



ça c'est juste une histoire inventer pour faire peur aux enfants


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2004)

Poildep est élevé au rang de peintre officiel de la cour ! 

Voici ma prochaine commande : l'Amok terrassant le nioubie !


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Poildep est élevé au rang de peintre officiel de la cour !



il va encore finir comme les autres, aux oubliettes


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Poildep est élevé au rang de peintre officiel de la cour !
> 
> Voici ma prochaine commande : l'Amok terrassant le nioubie !




Bon ce ne sont que les nioubies qui sont concernés


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu cherches à avoir des problèmes ?



Non, tu caresses dans le sens du poil


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu caresses dans le sens du poil



et c'est pour quand le mariage avec poidep ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et c'est pour quand le mariage avec poidep ?



 Tu veux Poildep comme belle-mère ?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux Poildep comme belle-mère ?



comment ça "comme belle-mère" ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment ça "comme belle-mère" ?



Ce n'est plus Bengilli ta mère   Bon vous et vos histoires de famille monarchique, c'est un peu trop compliqué. À moins d'avoir un arbre généalogique on ne s'y retrouvera pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est rien que des Gugusses...



Maitrise ta langue, femme, si tu ne veux pas finir toi aussi dans les oubliettes de Mac OS X !


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est plus Bengilli ta mère   Bon vous et vos histoires de famille monarchique, c'est un peu trop compliqué. À moins d'avoir un arbre généalogique on ne s'y retrouvera pas



l'arbre généalogique est ranger quelque part dans la bibliothèque interdite


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> si tu ne veux pas finir toi aussi dans les oubliettes de Mac OS X !


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  ... les oubliettes de Mac OS X !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  ... les oubliettes de Mac OS X !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



Il y a pire  Finir sur dans le bar de MacG le nez dans un post incompréhensible


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  ... les oubliettes de Mac OS X !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



t'en fait pas, c'est juste un noms


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pire  Finir sur dans le bar de MacG le nez dans un post incompréhensible


Y'a pas pire !!!!!! :affraid:  :affraid: 
Un jour que je rentrais au bar, je suis tombé dedans par hasard ... ils mettent des kernel panic au fond pour qu'on s'empale dessus !!!!!  
Je n'ai eu la vie sauve que grâce à sonny qui était en train de remonter et qui m'a zippé au passage !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas pire !!!!!! :affraid:  :affraid:
> Un jour que je rentrais au bar, je suis tombé dedans par hasard ... ils mettent des kernel panic au fond pour qu'on s'empale dessus !!!!!
> Je n'ai eu la vie sauve que grâce à sonny qui était en train de remonter et qui m'a zippé au passage !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:



Je ne croyais pas que Sonny était aussi serviable  au point ensuite de te laisser marcher sur sa tête pour t'aider à remonter


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est juste une histoire inventer pour faire peur aux enfants



Mécréant !  Juste au moment où j'allais te donner ma bénédiction pour être admin... C'est trop bête, tiens !


----------



## poildep (12 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Poildep est élevé au rang de peintre officiel de la cour !
> 
> Voici ma prochaine commande : l'Amok terrassant le nioubie !


Les désirs de votre majesté sont des ordres. 







Eugène Delacroix "Saint Michel terrassant le Dragon"


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Les désirs de votre majesté sont des ordres.



Ça devient carrément indécent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

.........


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mécréant !  Juste au moment où j'allais te donner ma bénédiction pour être admin... C'est trop bête, tiens !



je te fait exilé dans le forum développement ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je te fait exilé dans le forum développement ?





_Tu ne ferais pas ça à ta tante ? Si ?_


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Maitrise ta langue, femme, si tu ne veux pas finir toi aussi dans les oubliettes de Mac OS X !



Rhââââââââââ...lovely...  dans les oubliettes de Max OS X...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Tu ne ferais pas ça à ta tante ? Si ?_



tu sais Xavier, nous sommes dans un monde corrompu par l'argent, et un certain monsieur S est passer avec un gros chèque, donc tu comprendra que ....


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rhââââââââââ...lovely...  dans les oubliettes de Max OS X...



tu sais que c'est plein de vieux geek puceaux la bas ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sais Xavier, nous sommes dont un monde corrompu par l'argent, et un certain monsieur S est passer avec un gros chèque, donc tu comprendra que ....



Un monsieur S ? Quel monsieur S ?  Ça ne peux pas être super, il est Suisse : les chèques, il ne les signe pas, il les encaisse.


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que c'est plein de vieux geek puceaux la bas ?



 :affraid:  :affraid:  ben nan alors beurk...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  ben nan alors beurk...



je sais, mais quelqu'un a piquer l'écriteau d'avertissement qu'il y avait sur la porte


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cesse déjà de me prendre pour une imbécile et on aura déjà bien avancé.



bon tibo, c'est bientôt finit cette scène de ménage avec le doc  ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Euh si certaines personnes pouvaient régler leurs différends par mp ce serait bienvenu ... 





 Sinon BRAVO Poildep !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon tibo, c'est bientôt finit cette scène de ménage avec le doc  ?



Laisse, mackie : rien de ce que tu pourrais dire n'y changerait quoi que ce soit...
D'ailleurs, Lorna a raison, il est grand temps de revenir à l'essentiel de ce sujet :



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> "Amok terrassant le nioubie", d'après Eugène Delacroix "Saint Michel terrassant le Dragon"


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh si certaines personnes pouvaient régler leurs différends par mp ce serait bienvenu ...



Rien à ajouter.




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon tibo, c'est bientôt finit cette scène de ménage avec le doc  ?



Oh ! Un modo


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh si certaines personnes pouvaient régler leurs différends par mp ce serait bienvenu ...



Pour une fois Lorna tu es la voi(e)(x) de la sagesse...





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Un modo




Non : deux...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

madame Hélène, cela ne peu pas continuer ainsi  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non : deux...



Tant mieux  En plus père et "fils" avec le sain esprit de Poildep nous sommes au complet


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Les désirs de votre majesté sont des ordres.
> Eugène Delacroix "Saint Michel terrassant le Dragon"



Bravo, mon petit Poildep, vous êtes parfait, bien qu'un peu Belge...


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2004)

bon ben...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, mon petit Poildep, vous êtes parfait, bien qu'un peu Belge...



tu a quelque chose contre les belges ?    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, mon petit Poildep, vous êtes parfait, bien qu'un peu Belge...



Que Ta Majesté veuille bien m'excuser, mais tu fais erreur Pupuce : notre Poildep est natif des belles Vosges.


----------



## poildep (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Que Ta Majesté veuille bien m'excuser, mais tu fais erreur Pupuce : notre Poildep est natif des belles Vosges.


 Merci de le préciser, j'en suis assez fier. :love: Mais Sa Majesté  n'a pas tout à fait tort  je me sens aussi _un peu_ Belge. :love:


----------



## tomtom (12 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je sais, c'est naze, mais ça faisait longtemps que je voulais le faire :rose: 

Donc voici: *"L'Amok au Caddie"*






Toutes mes excuses à Sa Magesté, mais c'était plus fort que moi :hein: 


P.S. D'après "the Caddie" de A. Macdonald


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais, c'est naze, mais ça faisait longtemps que je voulais le faire :rose:
> 
> Donc voici: *"L'Amok au Caddie"*



 :love: non, c'est pas naze, ça reste un bon jeu de mot  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais, c'est naze, mais ça faisait longtemps que je voulais le faire :rose:
> 
> Donc voici: *"L'Amok au Caddie"*



Une participation de tomtom, c'est toujours un label de qualité. Un label de caddie en l'occurrence...


----------



## macelene (12 Décembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais, c'est naze, mais ça faisait longtemps que je voulais le faire :rose:
> 
> Donc voici: *"L'Amok au Caddie"*
> 
> ...



Excellent Tomtom  bravissimo...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

_"Week end d'admin", d'après Pitchoune  "Pensées d'Automne" 2004_ 

c'est pour rire   

hein  :rateau:


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merci de le préciser, j'en suis assez fier. :love: Mais Sa Majesté  n'a pas tout à fait tort  je me sens aussi _un peu_ Belge. :love:


Bah, l'humour et le caractère d'un Vosgien des cimes mais le bras et le coude droit [du bock] gelbe


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rezba sur un trône,  Doc aussi sur un trône, Amok lui aussi...
> 
> on fait quoi...?


Difficile de se convaincre que cela pourrait donner la Sainte Trinité :affraid:


----------



## poildep (12 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, l'humour et le caractère d'un Vosgien des cimes mais le bras et le coude droit [du bock] gelbe


 ou c'est le contraire, je ne sais plus. :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de se convaincre que cela pourrait donner la Sainte Trinité :affraid:


Ou plutôt la Tainte Sinistrée ? Non ça veut rien dire...  :rateau: 
Dommage


----------



## poildep (13 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Poildep est élevé au rang de peintre officiel de la cour !


ça c'est une bonne planque... 





medley Boucher/Ingres


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est une bonne planque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cette image risque de me hanter toute la nuit  :affraid:  :hosto:  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça ira, ça ira



On pourrait se poser la question : "Va-t-il nous faire lanterner ?"
Amok doit pourtant savoir se méfier des courtisans


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2004)

Certains n'ayant pas le talent de nos posteurs diront que le modèle y est pour beaucoup  , y compris dans la magnifique et rare photo de Benjamin essayant de modifier VBulletin a la force du poignet !

Bravo à tous, c'est vraiment superbe !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est une bonne planque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    Arffffff !!!!! Trop fort !!!!!       :love:


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> la magnifique et rare photo de Benjamin essayant de modifier VBulletin a la force du poignet !


Ah, si Buster Keaton avait connu Benjamin, le génial "Mecano de la General" aurait atteint au sublime.


----------



## poildep (15 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait se poser la question : "Va-t-il nous faire lanterner ?"
> Amok doit pourtant savoir se méfier des courtisans










Delacroix


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2004)

Magnifique !
 :love:


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Delacroix


Rezba avait raison, ça ch... pour les modos 

 A part ça, qu'est ce que tu ne maîtrise pas Poildep?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Delacroix


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Delacroix


    heureusement que je viens de finir de travailler... et que tu m'as bien cachée derrière


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Delacroix


     

*Super Poildep !
*

   d'ailleurs un peu de culture ça ne fait jamais de mal ...  le titre original de ce tableau ..était bien "La diablotine guidant le peuple" ...mais ce n'était pas au goût de certains ... Delacroix sous la menace à dû changer le titre de son oeuvre ... 



   PS : Poildep j'ai mal au bras droit depuis ... :rose:


----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Super Poildep !*
> 
> 
> d'ailleurs un peu de culture ça ne fait jamais de mal ...  le titre original de ce tableau ..était bien "La diablotine guidant le peuple" ...mais ce n'était pas au goût de certains ... Delacroix sous la menace à dû changer le titre de son oeuvre ...
> ...


Bon, d'accord.
Mais on va où Lorna?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

Arrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!! La tête de Global !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Décembre 2004)

Tout est réussi dans ce tableau.

 Une oeuvre majeure...dirai-je


----------



## Luc G (16 Décembre 2004)

Poildep, chapeau bas !     

Il ne manque plus que de mettre en fond sonore Mackie-Gavroche en train de chanter :

_je suis tombé par terre
C'est la faute à la bière
Le nez dans le ruisseau,
j'en avais bu des seaux._


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> _je suis tombé par terre
> C'est la faute à la bière
> Le nez dans le ruisseau,
> j'en avais bu des seaux._



    

Bravo Poildep


----------



## aricosec (16 Décembre 2004)

*m'en fous POILDEP ! j'ai trouvé ma place sur la toile*  

. 
.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

bravoo poildep     

au fait , j'aapporte pas seulement les croissants mais aussi le café      :love:


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *m'en fous POILDEP ! j'ai trouvé ma place sur la toile*
> 
> .
> .



Oh le beau tatouage à dessein...


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

J'suis jamais sur les tableaux collectifs moi     

Faut que je trouve un avatar qui soit un personnage  :hein:  

Ou alors c'est que personne ne m'aime  :mouais:  :mouais:    :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'suis jamais sur les tableaux collectifs moi
> 
> Faut que je trouve un avatar qui soit un personnage  :hein:
> 
> Ou alors c'est que personne ne m'aime  :mouais:  :mouais:    :affraid:





mais non, mais non , moi en tout cas je t'aime beaucoup  :love: 

et je suis sure que je suis pas la seule      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est que personne ne m'aime  :mouais:  :mouais:    :affraid:



Pas de panique, c'est comme au rugby, il n'y en a pas pour tout le monde mais tu vas sûrement trouver ta place


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est que personne ne m'aime


OOOOOOH allons allons mais non allons voyons tu sais bien que je... euh :rose: je veux dire TOUT LE MONDE t'aime hein :rose:
  euh voila 
  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> OOOOOOH allons allons mais non allons voyons tu sais bien que je... euh :rose: je veux dire TOUT LE MONDE t'aime hein :rose:
> euh voila
> :rose:


   ... Là ! je dis non !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Nexka c'est MA chouchoute !!!!!!  ... si tu crois que je vais laisser un petit dragon à casquette (et encore ... non fumeur le dragon ... un comble ! :rateau: ) tenter de faire une sortie de mêlée en douce ... ben tu te trompes !!!  
...va plutôt botter en touche (Arf !) ...    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> OOOOOOH allons allons mais non allons voyons tu sais bien que je... euh :rose: je veux dire TOUT LE MONDE t'aime hein :rose:
> euh voila
> :rose:




nexka tu vois ?   toujours les memes les hommes !!!  

il ne changeront jamais !!!! :mouais: 


il est amoureux fou de toi et voila comme il te traite !!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que je viens de finir de travailler... et que tu m'as bien cachée derrière



donc tu veux une partie bien particulierre de l'Amok ?  tu risque d'être dessus  :rose:


----------



## nato kino (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu risque d'être dessus  :rose:



Et pourquoi pas dessous aussi pendant qu'on y est ?!  :hein: :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça va se finir en duel !*
> Choisis ton arme !


OK ! Tu l'auras voulu Roberto !!!!!!!  
Etant l'offensé, j'ai donc le choix des armes ... le sabre à 30 mètres ! ça te va (comme ça au moins, on limite les risques !!!  :rateau: )
 :love:  :love:  :love: 

ps : un duel sanglant (mais avec glands) rien que pour toi Nexka ... et après tu te plaindrais !!!!


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc tu veux une partie bien particulierre de l'Amok ?   :rose:


   :mouais:  :mouais:  


 Tout compte fait  je prendrai bien les oreilles et la queue


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

Je vais jouer mon Calimero plus souvent moi :love: :love: 

Je vous adore :love: Merci :love:


Bon dans ce cas, c'est un problème d'avatar  :hein: Je vais de ce pas m'en trouver un autre


----------



## Spyro (16 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça va se finir en duel !*


Voila, allez vous entretuer, nous pendant ce temps là on a des cours de vol en retard.  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> nexka tu vois ?   toujours les memes les hommes !!!


Mais j'en peux rien si je suis timide :rose: :rose: (mais va pas lui répéter hein).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

vais m'acheter une boïte de "quemajoiedemeure" moi...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vais m'acheter une boïte de "quemajoiedemeure" moi...




oublie pas le bouquet de fleurs et pendant que tu y es une boite de choco !!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas le bouquet de fleurs et pendant que tu y es une boite de choco !!   :love:  :love:



[façon roberto on] on continue par MP [/façon roberto off]    :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

King of the world MacG d'après l'Astronome de Jan Vermeer - 1668


----------



## Amok (16 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout compte fait  je prendrai bien les oreilles et la queue




Je vois bien là la connaisseuse : c'est le meilleur !


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> King of the world MacG d'après l'Astronome de Jan Vermeer - 1668



Toi aussi tu mappes bien ton monde  Quelle griffe au bout du coup de patte


----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois bien là la connaisseuse : c'est le meilleur !


Surtout les oreilles droites !


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Surtout les oreilles droites !



Comme ça on est tous d'équerre


----------



## poildep (16 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'suis jamais sur les tableaux collectifs moi
> 
> Faut que je trouve un avatar qui soit un personnage  :hein:
> 
> Ou alors c'est que personne ne m'aime  :mouais:  :mouais:    :affraid:



Je te signale que tu es pourtant une privilégiée ! 







    :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Surtout les oreilles droites !



et taillées en pointes !


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça on est tous d'équerre



et dans les règles de l'Art !!


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale que tu es pourtant une privilégiée !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love: quelle belle place de choix.  Los Angeles de Poildep...  :rose:


----------



## monoeil (16 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et dans les règles de l'Art !!



Le talent c'est la démesure


----------



## rezba (16 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> King of the world MacG d'après l'Astronome de Jan Vermeer - 1668


 
 Il est où, Mackie ? Sous la table ?


----------



## Nexka (16 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale que tu es pourtant une privilégiée !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je repéte: Je vais faire mon calimero plus souvent :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il est où, Mackie ? Sous la table ?



Exactement   et avec un suisse ou deux, je crois...  :mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo, beau travail   Foguenne était déjà un héros dans son enfance, pas étonnant qu'il soit Modérator


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


Mdr
Le Paul en monument historique belge  :rateau: 
Bon, j'affrète un car pour Bruxelles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


       ... Arrête poildep !!!!!!!!!!!! ... Pfffff Pfffff !!!       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Hihihihi !!!!     


*Bravo !!! *


  Golf : je réserve une place pour le car !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Golf : je réserve une place pour le car !


Ouais ! pour moi aussi .....!!!!!!    
ps : mais qu'est-ce que je raconte ... suis sur place moi !!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Euh ! salut Lorna ....!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! salut Lorna ....!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :love:


  Saluuuuut Zebig ! :love: :love: :love: 

  Ça va ??

  Bon alors ce car il fait escale chez toi hein ? :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mdr
> Le Paul en monument historique belge  :rateau:
> Bon, j'affrète un car pour Bruxelles



on peu avoir que des mini-bus


----------



## poildep (17 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Saluuuuut Zebig ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Ça va ??
> 
> Bon alors ce car il fait escale chez toi hein ? :love:


l'occasion de voir Lorna et thebig en vrai !!   Je ne raterai ça pour rien au monde.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> l'occasion de voir Lorna et thebig en vrai !!   Je ne raterai ça pour rien au monde.



Je viens aussi, une occasion comme celle-ci ne se manque pas !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> l'occasion de voir Lorna et thebig en vrai !!   Je ne raterai ça pour rien au monde.


  :rose: :rose: oh ben dis, t'as pas honte de faire rougir une jeune fille ? ! :rose:


 quoi ? ben OUiiiiiiiii ch'uis une jeune fille ....  si !!!! 




 tu aurais pu me voir il y à quelques temps, Zebig, dvait me dépanner question logement, mais il s'est dégonflé au dernier moment  et puis il préférait les grenouilles avec un 90 C !!!!   

 Si ne le nies pas Zebig !! j'me souviens bien moi  !



  (et en plus ch'uis rancunière  )


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

Vous avez bien raison ! 
 Ça ne se manque pas une occasion comme ça :rose: :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> l'occasion de voir Lorna et thebig en vrai !!   Je ne raterai ça pour rien au monde.


Moi non plus !!!
M'oubliez pas hein


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu aurais pu me voir il y à quelques temps, Zebig, dvait me dépanner question logement, mais il s'est dégonflé au dernier moment  et puis il préférait les grenouilles avec un 90 C !!!!


OK j'avoue !!!! :rose:  :rose: 
Mais je le regrette bien ... elle a bien pris 50 kilos depuis qu'elle est tombée amoureuse du boeuf du voisin !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 
Je crois que vais l'envoyer péter celle-là !!!!  
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> OK j'avoue !!!! :rose:  :rose:
> Mais je le regrette bien ... elle a bien pris 50 kilos depuis qu'elle est tombée amoureuse du boeuf du voisin !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> Je crois que vais l'envoyer péter celle-là !!!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:


     


     bon


     :hein:

     revenons à nos moutons !  ....

     Quittons l'animalerie macgéenne, pour un peu d'abstraction !





   D'après Pierre Soulages


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

Et de deux 





  Roy Lichtenstein "Big Painting 6"






  merci à ma source d'inspiration ... ma muse que dis-je ... mon étoile, ma boussole, mon fil, en fait mon Ariane ...  (bon ça ira là ???) ... j'ai nommé madonna !!! :love:


   PS :   le texte est de moi, la première image c'est mon idée aussi, mais le reste c'est elle


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

Tu refais les peintures ou c'est un ravalement ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu refais les peintures ou c'est un ravalement ? :mouais:


  Un ravalement à mon âge ?  ...

  non merci je suis encore trop jeune pour ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un ravalement à mon âge ?  ...
> 
> non merci je suis encore trop jeune pour ça



Pas ton ravalement, celui du sujet


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un ravalement à mon âge ?  ...



Je confirme... Un ravalement à son âge? Mais ça va po?  

Bravo à tous les autres...    :love: Et surtout à Lorna...


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

Soulages et Lichtenstein ne seraient pas des _grands peintres_ ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas ton ravalement, celui du sujet


  Pourquoi les "grands peintres" ne sont que classiques ?

  Il faudrait peut-être que j'ouvre un salon des refusés comme dans _le bon vieux temps_ :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme... Un ravalement à son âge? Mais ça va po?
> 
> Bravo à tous les autres...    :love:


  Et à moi ???  non même pas de bravo à moi ??? 

  Ben voila si tu t'y mets aussi !!!


 pas la peine d'éditer tu l'as dit !


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

WebO ? 
T'as fait une gaffe...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

madonna Tchica tchica tchic aï aîe aïe  a dit:


> Soulages et Lichtenstein ne seraient pas des _grands peintres_ ?



Non, ce sont des peintres de second ordre, c'est bien connu ! En plus le noir c'est détestable  Et le pop'art une peinture à faire soi-même ! D'ailleurs en parlant de peinture de supermarché ou pour carrosserie, on aurait du pendre haut et court Erro aussi d'avoir osé utiliser de la peinture glycérophtalique


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> WebO ?
> T'as fait une gaffe...



Rholalalala...     Alors bravo Lorna, c toi ki fé les meyeurs dessains.  :love:  D'accord je vendrai pas tes photos... enfin, je vais les donner...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

moi j'aime pas la confiture, j'aime bien la faire, mais la manger ... boaf !


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce sont des peintres de second ordre, c'est bien connu ! En plus le noir c'est détestable  Et le pop'art une peinture à faire soi-même ! D'ailleurs en parlant de peinture de supermarché ou pour carrosserie, on aurait du pendre haut et court Érro aussi d'avoir osé utiliser de la peinture glycérophtalique


  Bon, alors , 
  le noir ça va avec Soulages,
  pop'art avec Lichtenstein, jusque là j'ai bon je crois.
  Mais j'avoue, Erro connait pas :rose:. C'est grave ?


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens aussi, une occasion comme celle-ci ne se manque pas !


Mouarf, lors de la prochaine tempête de neige en enfer


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'avoue, Erro connait pas :rose:. C'est grave ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

Lorna et madonna (ordre alphabétique, afin de ménager d'éventuelles susceptibilités) *B R A V O *


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu avoir que des mini-bus


Hi hi, le Mackounet aime conduire  :rateau:  :mouais:  :love: (*)



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens aussi, une occasion comme celle-ci ne se manque pas !


:affraid: Comment on va faire, y a pas de car virtuel  :mouais:  :rateau:


* promis, tu conduiras le minibus pour l'ÆS Suisse de mars


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Lorna et madonna (ordre alphabétique, afin de ménager d'éventuelles susceptibilités) *B R A V O *


  :rose: merci 


 oui tu as raison de ménager ainsi madonna ... elle est *très* susceptible !





  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime pas la confiture, j'aime bien la faire, mais la manger ... boaf !



moi j'aime bien la faire et la manger   

mais pas trop étalée    on sent plus le goût


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, lors de la prochaine tempête de neige en enfer


  On parle de chez moi là ? :mouais:

  Bon j'vais m'acheter un bonnet compatible avec mon cafsque alors !


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On parle de chez moi là ? :mouais:
> 
> Bon j'vais m'acheter un bonnet compatible avec mon cafsque alors !


T'inquiètes ma diablonette préférée, c'est pas demain la veille que tu seras importunée  :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes ma diablonette préférée, c'est pas demain la veille que tu seras importunée  :rateau:  :love:  :love:


  :rose: :rose: :rose:



  (heureufement f'ai le cafsque fquand je roufis fa fe fois fpas ftrop !)


----------



## poildep (18 Décembre 2004)

et en même temps ça fait un hommage à Franquin.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

:love: :love: :love:


  Dis Poildep, t'es notre guide dans le car "Golf'Tour"  ?


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et en même temps ça fait un hommage à Franquin.


 C'est quoi le monument, _autour_ de TheBig ?!?!


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Poildep, t'es notre guide dans le car "Golf'Tour"  ?


Mackie en chauffeur et Poildep en guide :affraid: on va à peine se faire remarquer sur la Grand Place de Bruxelles  :mouais:    :rateau:


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2004)

L'Atomnium !!!
Garde bien ton casque Lornounette, ce vieux machin de ferraille part en morceaux :mouais: 


:affraid: Comme TheBig d'ailleurs   
Poildep est un irrévérencieux  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mackie en chauffeur et Poildep en guide :affraid: on va à peine se faire remarquer sur la Grand Place de Bruxelles  :mouais:    :rateau:


  laisse Golf : une équipe d'*enfer* ce sera !!!   

     Manque plus que moi en hôtesse :mouais: ... on va casser la barraque là ! :sick: 


  PS :   mon cafsque il est foudé !


----------



## macelene (18 Décembre 2004)

bravo les Filles :love: je peux écrire que ça j'ai la tete à l'envers ... pas tout pigé... mais bon


c'eest  Bô....:love:

ciao je file dans mes draps  :rose:


----------



## poildep (18 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Poildep est un irrévérencieux  :rateau:


T'as pas idée !  D'ailleurs c'est toi le prochain. :rateau:


----------



## macelene (18 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Soulages et Lichtenstein ne seraient pas des _grands peintres_ ?




MAis si mais si... ils y seront dans la Galerie des Grands Peintres. 




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les "grands peintres" ne sont que classiques ?
> 
> Il faudrait peut-être que j'ouvre un salon des refusés comme dans _le bon vieux temps_ :hein:





Y'avait un salon des refusés...?  non je crois pas, sont tous dans les Galeries tes tableaux 


_En relisant ce matin, la tête moins dans les brumes... _


----------



## Lo1911 (19 Décembre 2004)

D'après François Boucher "l'Odalisque"


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> D'après François Boucher "l'Odalisque"




     


Si Lorna voit ça et je n'en doute pas une minute, gaffe à tes fesses...


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> D'après François Boucher "l'Odalisque"


  Donc, ça c'est le courant hyper-réaliste, c'est ça ? :love:
.
.


----------



## Lo1911 (19 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Donc, ça c'est le courant hyper-réaliste, c'est ça ? :love:
> .
> .


 Heureusement pour Lorna (et pour mes nuits ... ), non !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Donc, ça c'est le courant hyper-réaliste, c'est ça ? :love:
> .
> .


  Voila t'as tout compris ! :mouais:

   Bon Lo ... on avait dit pas de trucs privés comme ça !!!! :hein:

  (Aaaatchooum pfff cette manie que t'as a laisser les fenêtres ouvertes, c'est malin ch'uis malade moi maintenant !)


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement pour Lorna (et pour mes nuits ... ), non !


 Ah m.... ! Encore tout faux  :casse::hein:
 J'aurai jamais mon exam'


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2004)

Mais vous ne dormez jamais les filles sur MacG    




(Lo   )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous ne dormez jamais les filles sur MacG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Non mais t'es pas au courant  (oui on te voit plus trop par ici  ; et c'est bien dommage !!) ...

  ben nous on *anime*, oui genre G.O. de macG


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'es pas au courant  (oui on te voit plus trop par ici  ; et c'est bien dommage !!) ...
> 
> ben nous on *anime*, oui genre G.O. de macG



 




Et c'est pas triste en effet !    :love:


----------



## Lo1911 (19 Décembre 2004)

D'après Ingres.


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2004)

Chouette violon


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> D'après Ingres.




Admiration pour ces travaux de Grands Peintres, Un nouvel adepte qui va faire fureur   


*ce soir j'accroche avec celui de Lo le 250 ème tableau... Félicitations LO   *


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Quel drôle de cadrage.. 
   Pourquoi on voit pas tous les autres ?   


 edit : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lo.


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben nous on *anime*, oui genre G.O. de macG


    

Et quand il y en a qui s'endorment, hop, un petit coup de trident !


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2004)

Et bravo Lo, je dirais même bravo Lodalisque


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quel drôle de cadrage..
> Pourquoi on voit pas tous les autres ?


  Tu veux parler de ceux-là ?


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Ben, par exemple. 

  Bon, à droite, je vois bien qui c'est... :soupir: 
  Mais à gauche, je me souviens plus bien...
  Y'en a tellement.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben, par exemple.
> 
> Bon, à droite, je vois bien qui c'est... :soupir:
> Mais à gauche, je me souviens plus bien...
> Y'en a tellement.


   J'ai la mémoire qui flanche
   J'me souviens plus très bien
   Quel pouvait être son prénom
   Et quel était son nom
   Il s'appelait Je l'appelais
   Comment l'appelait t&#8217;on ?
   Pourtant c'est fou ce que j'aimais
   L'appeler par son nom.


  tidadidam, tidadidam tidadidadidam

*Alleeeeez tous avec moi ... *

   J'ai la mémoire qui flanche ...


 on est G.O. ou on ne l'est pas !


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

C'est le _tourbillon de la vie_ que veux-tu...

  Dis, tu me prends en apprentie GO , stp, stp .


----------



## Lo1911 (19 Décembre 2004)

Le premier "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"
Oedipe et le Schfincff


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Couple de posteurs cherche nouveau forum pour les héberger.
   Maîtrise parfaite du trident, de la batte de base-ball, _et de photoshop_.





   On vous aimait bien. Vous allez nous manquer.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Le premier "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"
> Oedipe et le Schfincff



    :love: Lo, j'ai un blanc, j'ai oublié qui était le nouveau modérateur au Bar?... Ah, toi aussi...


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Le premier "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"
> Oedipe et le Schfincff


Excellent 
Heuu...
Pourquoi tu ne l'as pas mis en direct ici, celle là


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Le premier "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"
> Oedipe et le Schfincff


pas mal le nouveau double-bouton pour alerter les modos


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas mal le nouveau double-bouton pour alerter les modos



je le prête a qui ?


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Le premier "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"
> Oedipe et le Schfincff




mpffffffff !!     


Et les dialogues "collent" parfaitement à l'image.    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Jeune diablotine et son Lo de compagnie cherchent places dans un nouveau forum.

    Ambiance assurée, trident maîtrisé ... (voir annonce plus haut)

    Contactez-nous par mp *avant* que nos comptes soient *définitivement* fermés ...


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> mpffffffff !!
> 
> 
> Et les dialogues "collent" parfaitement à l'image.    :love:  :love:


 Un petit marteau pour bien enfoncer le clou ?!


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un petit marteau pour bien enfoncer le clou ?!





Aïe !  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (19 Décembre 2004)

Je suis la nouvelle assistante d'Amok. Il m'a demandé de vous préparer à son futur chatiment.
 L'homme subira le supplice de l'iPod des mains mêmes du maitre. Quant aux deux femelles, je vais les raffermir avant que sa majesté ne s'en empare.

A genoux, succubes !

​


----------



## Lo1911 (19 Décembre 2004)

:affraid: Ayez pitié d'un pauvre art.. Ouille ! non, pas l.. Aille ! ooOooh :rose:  Ouch !! Oooumpff ! :sick:
  AaiiillooOoouu ! NoOOon ! 

  Aaaaahh....   :love: :rose:  
On recommence ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Et Oh Rezba, tu piques pas mon rôle !!!! non mais oh ! 


  elle a pas l'air commode quand même :affraid:


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Ayez pitié d'un pauvre art.. Ouille ! non, pas l.. Aille ! ooOooh :rose:  Ouch !! Oooumpff ! :sick:
> AaiiillooOoouu ! NoOOon !
> 
> Aaaaahh....   :love: :rose:
> On recommence ?


 

  Dites ?

  :rose:
  Je pourrais pas avoir le même châtiment que Lo ...
  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Ayez pitié d'un pauvre art.. Ouille ! non, pas l.. Aille ! ooOooh :rose:  Ouch !! Oooumpff ! :sick:
> AaiiillooOoouu ! NoOOon !
> 
> Aaaaahh....   :love: :rose:
> On recommence ?



Toi, tu me plais tu sais ?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et Oh Rezba, tu piques pas mon rôle !!!! non mais oh !
> 
> 
> elle a pas l'air commode quand même :affraid:




À mon avis tu n'as encore rien vu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu me plais tu sais ?  :love:


  :mouais: ... et oh bas les pattes toi ! 


oui je sais, je fais ma jalouse ... :rose:


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

Ben y s'en est passé, des choses, ici, pendant que j'étais pas là.      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo et Lorna bravo  J'aurais une pensée endiablée pour chacun de vous lorsque... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>



Ben tiens ! Christelle !  :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis la nouvelle assistante d'Amok. Il m'a demandé de vous préparer à son futur chatiment.
> L'homme subira le supplice de l'iPod des mains mêmes du maitre. Quant aux deux femelles, je vais les raffermir avant que sa majesté ne s'en empare.
> 
> A genoux, succubes !
> ...



rezba ? il faudrait que je te parle de quoi est extrait cette image


----------



## Lo1911 (19 Décembre 2004)

De circonstance, dans "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"

Le jugement


----------



## Yip (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> De circonstance, dans "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"
> 
> Le jugement





Tu risques de t'en prendre, des coups de Ste Trique, surtout avec sa majesté sérénissime et sublissime l'Amok...   


Et encore


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> De circonstance, dans "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"
> 
> Le jugement


    

Adieu Lo. 


   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Adieu Lo.
> 
> 
> :love:



Qui s'occupe de Lo?  Lorna, c'est fait.


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> De circonstance, dans "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"
> 
> Le jugement


  La résistance républicaine a son héroïne et son peintre désormais.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi je m'occupe de Lo, j'ai encore mon trident, et j'me suis bien entraînée ces jours-ci !!! 
  Qu'on touche pas à mon Lo !! 


  PS : Lo je crois qu'on a réussi à (r)animer les morts ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je m'occupe de Lo, j'ai encore mon trident, et j'me suis bien entraînée ces jours-ci !!!
> Qu'on touche pas à mon Lo !!



Note: Lo et toi serez dans deux annexes séparées de la Citadelle de MacG, distantes et sans moyen de communication directs.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note: Lo et toi serez dans deux annexes séparées de la Citadelle de MacG, distantes et sans moyen de communication directs.


 Ah noooon !!!!   ça c'est pas juste !

   Webo ...  là tu m'déçois , tu ne vas même pas plaider en ma faveur ...?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah noooon !!!!   ça c'est pas juste !
> 
> Webo ...  là tu m'déçois , tu ne vas même pas plaider en ma faveur ...?



Mon statut me l'interdit. Mais, comme il a été signalé, nous veillerons à ce que tu sois bien traîtée (dans la mesure du possible)... 

Quand à Lo...


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À mon avis tu n'as encore rien vu


  C'était prémonitoire !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo le chat sur une palette brûlante a dit:
			
		

> De circonstance, dans "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"
> 
> Le jugement



Rezba ta nouvelle coupette te va à ravir    :love:  



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : Lo je crois qu'on a réussi à (r)animer les morts ! :love:



Et c'est une diablotine que dit ça   Non, mais ce qu'il ne faut pas lire  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> De circonstance, dans "les interdits de Façon Grands Peintres"
> 
> Le jugement




*Le nouveau Peintre*   me donne du travail  :style:  


  me manque juste quelques renseignements....  les auteurs de ces toiles...


:rose: par MP c'est possible :hein:


----------



## rezba (19 Décembre 2004)

A propos d'auteur, et parce qu'il est quand même nécessaire de rétablir une vérité à propos des cardinaux de "Vous êtes ici=>X", dont nous ne rapellerons jamais assez ô combien c'est un forum accueillant ! 


  "Etude d'après le protrait du Pape Innocent X de Velazquez", Francis Bacon, 1953.


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A propos d'auteur, et parce qu'il est quand même nécessaire de rétablir une vérité à propos des cardinaux de "Vous êtes ici=>X", dont nous ne rapellerons jamais assez ô combien c'est un forum accueillant !
> 
> 
> "Etude d'après le protrait du Pape Innocent X de Velazquez", Francis Bacon, 1953.


 effrayant ! :love:


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A propos d'auteur, et parce qu'il est quand même nécessaire de rétablir une vérité à propos des cardinaux de "Vous êtes ici=>X", dont nous ne rapellerons jamais assez ô combien c'est un forum accueillant !
> 
> 
> "Etude d'après le protrait du Pape Innocent X de Velazquez", Francis Bacon, 1953.


 :affraid:

 Ben, il faut qu'ils aient envie les newbies !

 C'est pour limiter les nouvelles inscriptions ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "Etude d'après le portrait du Pape Innocent X de Velazquez"


Il est ptet sous OSX le pape, mais tu ne te feras jamais passer pour un innocent !!


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2004)

GAlerie N° 8  

GAlerie N° 9  


*Tous excellents :style: bravissimo...*

:love: pour vous Les grands Peintres de MAcGé...


Vous voilà tous épinglés   sans exceptions ...


_Si des erreurs de titre et ou de commentaires vous sautent aux yeux, merci de me le dire... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "Etude d'après le protrait du Pape Innocent X de Velazquez", Francis Bacon, 1953.



Tu as le teint couleur soupline lavande, c'est normal ?  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A propos d'auteur, et parce qu'il est quand même nécessaire de rétablir une vérité à propos des cardinaux de "Vous êtes ici=>X", dont nous ne rapellerons jamais assez ô combien c'est un forum accueillant !
> 
> 
> "Etude d'après le protrait du Pape Innocent X de Velazquez", Francis Bacon, 1953.


Tu confonds *cardinal* et *pape*, là. 






_portrait du pape Innocent X, de Velasquez._


----------



## pixelemon (19 Décembre 2004)

(piti flood discret) pour ceux qui me suivent


----------



## macelene (19 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds *cardinal* et *pape*, là.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tomtom c'est donc Un Gugusse Rouge    

  :love:


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds *cardinal* et *pape*, là.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tu crois qu'_inconsciemment_, il voudrait être Khalif à la place du Khalif ...?


----------



## rezba (19 Décembre 2004)

Vous confondez tout ! 
Il y a le pouvoir royal, qui régente les biens et les personnes. Ce sont les majestés.
Puis le pouvoir spirituel, qui veille au bien-être des âmes, c'est le clergé.
Enfin, le pouvoir économique, le patronat, quoi ! Chez nous, c'est les rouges !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Puis le pouvoir spirituel, qui veille au bien-être des âmes, c'est le clergé.



:mouais: Tu les passes à la question ou tu leur offres du vin de messe pour les faire oublier ?    :rateau:  





Eugène Delacroix - La barque de Dante - 1822


----------



## Franswa (20 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Tu les passes à la question ou tu leur offres du vin de messe pour les faire oublier ?    :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  exellent


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'_inconsciemment_, il voudrait être Khalif à la place du Khalif ...?


   Non, c'est Mackie qui veut être rouge !  Il l'est déja, à force de voir les beautés produites par Lo et Lorna !   
   Mais pour être Khalif, il a déja son chapeau...  Moi, le bonnet, on m'a dit que ça faisait trop "communard"


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Ah, j'oublie pas la légende : 
Portrait de l'homme au chapeau rouge, Le Titien, 1516


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

Tiens faudra aussi que je m'y mette à faire des peintures...   :love: Mais po ce soir... :sleep: 

Bravo à tous.


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous.


 Et vive les dimanches !


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et vive les dimanches !


  Pour vous  , moi j'ai du boulot avec toutes ces  nouvelles toiles... :love:

  Mise à jour dans la journée pour notre plus grand plaisir...     

  Voir dans ma signature


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

D'ailleurs, et tant qu'à faire.... une petite annonce :

Cherche profil droit de WebO.
Me contacter par MP
Thanks


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, et tant qu'à faire.... une petite annonce :
> 
> Cherche profil droit de WebO.
> Me contacter par MP
> Thanks



Pas encore trouvé?  Et l'archiviste?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore trouvé?  Et l'archiviste?



C'est vrai que Camisol était quand même l'Archiviste, il aurait retrouvé un neurone débranché dans une foule de cerveau d'un seul soup d'oeil   :love:   


PS: j'ai trouvé


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Vous bilez pas, il m'a filé des cours ! 

 J'ai retrouvé ! :rateau:

 Donc, on en était à :



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens faudra aussi que je m'y mette à faire des peintures...   :love:


 Ce qui, chez Michelangelo, aurait pu donner ça !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous bilez pas, il m'a filé des cours !
> 
> J'ai retrouvé ! :rateau:
> 
> ...



   Bon, TheBig, tu es avec moi? Après ça, on va dire que j'ai un tout petit kiki...   Merci pour la réput.  

PS:


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé ! :rateau:
> 
> Donc, on en était à :
> 
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Voilà, ça n'as pas tardé...     :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, ça n'as pas tardé...     :love:


 Mais non, c'est à cause du froid, t'as pas vu ce que Roberto a dit ?   

Et puis chez Michelangelo, tout le monde avait un petit kiki ! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, c'est à cause du froid, t'as pas vu ce que Roberto a dit ?
> 
> Et puis chez Michelangelo, tout le monde avait un petit kiki ! :rateau:



Ouais, bon... c'est que moi, même au froid...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, TheBig, tu es avec moi? Après ça, on va dire que j'ai un tout petit kiki...   Merci pour la réput.
> 
> PS:



C'est juste un effet d'optique   Ce sont les muscles extraordinaires qui font qu'on se trompe d'échelle


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, bon... c'est que moi, même au froid...


Version suisse de : Pfffft, ni chaud, ni froid


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et puis chez Michelangelo, tout le monde avait un petit kiki ! :rateau:



Dis donc, c'est une illusion ou tu gagnes en rapidité et tu me piques mes répliques  :mouais:  





 :love:  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Une illusion d'optique ?


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

Ouf ! Les forums fermés, je croyais que le temps de la censure était revenu 

  Bravo à tous.
 :love:



 (apparté : Lo, t'avais raison, pas avantagés les garçons de cette époque )


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> (apparté : Lo, t'avais raison, pas avantagés les garçons de cette époque )


 Non, on se demande finalement si c'était un vrai problème d'époque, ou une auto-censure artistique !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2004)

Petite b... deviendra grande, non ?   
Ces portraits sont vraiment très réaliste, BRAVO !!!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Petite b... deviendra grande, non ?



Salopiaud...  



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ces portraits sont vraiment très réaliste, BRAVO !!!



T'es pas obligé de tout dévoiler non plus...     :love:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Salopiaud...
> 
> 
> 
> T'es pas obligé de tout dévoiler non plus...     :love:



Je ne parlais pas de la taille de l'engin que je n'ai pas vu mais de la carrure, de la prestance.    :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Noter : Bannir Foguenne.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

Note: débannir Foguenne.


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Noter : Bannir WebO aussi


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

Et ?
Va y'avoir des nouveaux modos encore ?


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

Pffff. Si seulement on pouvait se bannir entre modos, ça éviterait cette ambiance de détestable et franche camaraderie entre nous !


----------



## Lo1911 (20 Décembre 2004)

Le rêve du Cardinal





 "Head Surrounded by Sides of Beef" Francis Bacon, 1954


----------



## rezba (20 Décembre 2004)

J'en ai rêvé, Lo l'a fait.   :love:


----------



## Dedalus (20 Décembre 2004)

D'après ce qu'on sait de Michel Ange, les demoiselles n'ont pas à s'inquiéter du calibre des attributs représentés, ça concerne uniquement les jouvenceaux


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pffff. Si seulement on pouvait se bannir entre modos, ça éviterait cette ambiance de détestable et franche camaraderie entre nous !



Oh ! Une boule de gui spéciale fraternité modératrice


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai rêvé, Lo l'a fait.   :love:




Qui joue le rôle du boeuf ? :affraid:


PS :


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Le rêve du Cardinal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 

 Joli cadeau.


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai rêvé, Lo l'a fait.   :love:


Tiens, je croyais que c'était SonyBoy


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pffff. Si seulement on pouvait se bannir entre modos, ça éviterait cette ambiance de détestable et franche camaraderie entre nous !



Bien dit, A BAS LES MAUVES !!!


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Le rêve du Cardinal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Superbe détournement, Lo !


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2004)

Oui, sur un bon papier, ça rend terrible ! :love: Merci encore


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2004)

Lo fait partie des derniers des centaures, ceux du 21 décembre.

 Le voici avec une de ses dernières conquêtes...

_Bon anniv, Lo_  :rateau:

 (d'après Guido Reni, _Dejanire enlevée par le centaure Nessus_)


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2004)

et il enlève qui ce centaure ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lo fait partie des derniers des centaures, ceux du 21 décembre.
> 
> Le voici avec une de ses dernières conquêtes...
> 
> ...


 Hahaha !!


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lo fait partie des derniers des centaures, ceux du 21 décembre.
> 
> Le voici avec une de ses dernières conquêtes...
> 
> ...


Je ne veux pas te contrarier, Eminence, mais le Sagitaire, c'est le centaure Chiron, et pas un autre. 







_oui, enfin, ça se prononce plutôt [kirõ]_  

Bon anif' Lo  puisqu'il paraît que c'est aujourd'hui.


----------



## Lo1911 (21 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hahaha !!


 C'est moi qui ai posté ça avec l'ordi de Lorna, tellement troublé que je n'ai pas pensé à m'identifier.
 Donc à nouveau :
 Hihihi :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2004)

C'est aujourd'hui?   Bon annif Lololololo. :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas te contrarier, Eminence, mais le Sagitaire, c'est le centaure Chiron, et pas un autre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 D'où tu causes, toi ? T'es Sagittaire avant de t'en servir , toi ? Et pis le sagitaire avec un seul "t", c'est une sagitaire, et c'est une plante ! Et encore, c'est une ortografe adjacente ! De quoi je me mèle ! J'suis un jupitérien, moi, pas un jupilérien !


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> D'où tu causes, toi ? T'es Sagittaire avant de t'en servir , toi ? Et pis le sagitaire avec un seul "t", c'est une sagitaire, et c'est une plante ! Et encore, c'est une ortografe adjacente ! De quoi je me mèle ! J'suis un jupitérien, moi, pas un jupilérien !


 ben heureusement que j'ai précisé que je ne voulais pas te contrarier.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lo fait partie des derniers des centaures, ceux du 21 décembre.
> 
> Le voici avec une de ses dernières conquêtes...
> 
> ...


   Euh dis ... :hein: quand tu dis *une de ses dernières conquêtes* ... :mouais: me ressemble pô la fille là ! :mouais:

    C'est qui ...?  que je lui fasse goûter mon trident ... 


   PS :


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

N'empêche que Chiron, c'est le plus noble des centaures. Moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien.


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh dis ... :hein: quand tu dis *une de ses dernières conquêtes* ... :mouais: me ressemble pô la fille là ! :mouais:
> 
> C'est qui ...?  que je lui fasse goûter mon trident ...
> 
> ...


 
 Heu.... Ben j'ai essayé de trouver une brune avec de beaux yeux et de petits seins. Ca va pas ???


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh dis ... :hein: quand tu dis *une de ses dernières conquêtes* ... :mouais: me ressemble pô la fille là ! :mouais:
> 
> C'est qui ...?  que je lui fasse goûter mon trident ...
> 
> ...


  




 Déjà fini de manger d'abord ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu.... Ben j'ai essayé de trouver une brune avec de beaux yeux et de petits seins. Ca va pas ???



Trop light pour faire un repas de centaure surtout pour Noël  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu.... Ben j'ai essayé de trouver une brune avec de beaux yeux et de petits seins. Ca va pas ???


  ben  manque le cafsque Rezba ! Le casfque !


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que Chiron, c'est le plus noble des centaures. Moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien.


 Noble ? Ce batard de Chronos qu'a donné son immortalité à Prométhée, qui n'en a rien fait ? Il était trop bon. Je lui préfère Pholos-le-partageux, cet oublié de la mythologie ! 
 En tout cas, un centaure qui enlève une femme est dans la grande lignée des fils d'Ixion, non ?


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2004)

je vais devoir faire une galerie exclusive     je crois 


:superbe:


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fini de manger d'abord ?


 Ben les haricots aux choux, ça se mange vite !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Noble ? Ce batard de Chronos qu'a donné son immortalité à Prométhée, qui n'en a rien fait ? Il était trop bon. Je lui préfère Pholos-le-partageux, cet oublié de la mythologie !
> En tout cas, un centaure qui enlève une femme est dans la grande lignée des fils d'Ixion, non ?


 *  Avis : *

 les cours de *mythologie* seront dispensés à l'*amphi N°12* à partir de 20h, et ce tous les mardi soirs !
   2 groupes sont actuellement proposés :*Groupe A* avec  Le Cardinal Rezba
*Groupe B* avec Messire Poildep

  Renseignements et inscriptions auprès de notre modérateur adoré Amok ... 






 ​


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que Chiron, c'est le plus noble des centaures. Moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien.



du veux encore une boite de cirage ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben les haricots aux choux, ça se mange vite !


  teuh teuh , carottes râpées comme d'hab' pour nous ..et pour gagner du temps on se les fait livrer en intraveineuses ... non mais ! t'as pas un cours à finir toi ?


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> du veux encore une boite de cirage ?


 Pourquoi ? Son crâne ne brille pas assez ?


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *  Avis : *
> 
> les cours de *mythologie* seront dispensés à l'*amphi N°12* à partir de 20h, et ce tous les mardi soirs !
> 2 groupes sont actuellement proposés :*Groupe A* avec  Le Cardinal Rezba
> ...


 
 Ce soir, je dispense un cours sur Pythagore, le diablotin végétarien...


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Son crâne ne brille pas assez ?



si, mais c'est pompes on besoin d'un petit coup


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2004)

ça vous gène pas si je sèche ?
Moi ma mythologie ça se limite à Offenbach


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si, mais c'est pompes on besoin d'un petit coup


 Des fois, quand je lis du Mackie, je me surprend à avoir l'air con, à lire à voix haute ! Mais je comprends mieux sa phonétique, comme ça !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Renseignements et inscriptions auprès de notre modérateur adoré Amok ...



C'est c'là oui


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, je dispense un cours sur Pythagore, le diablotin végétarien...


  Tsatsiki maintenant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, un centaure qui enlève une femme est dans la grande lignée des fils d'Ixion, non ?



Faites attention à Hermès tout de même, fils d'Ixion


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

Souvenez-vous... 


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'affrète un car pour Bruxelles





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Mackie en chauffeur et Poildep en guide :affraid: on va à peine se faire remarquer sur la Grand Place de Bruxelles  :mouais:    :rateau:



après ces posts de golf, j'ai reçu un MP de Lemmy (oui, je sais, je suis une balance ) :



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> saurais-tu "fabriquer" un autocar folklo aux armes de la compagnie bien connue "Golfs Tours and Pleasures" ?



Voilà qui est fait,   l'image ci-dessous est réduite, cliquez dessus pour la voir en grand.


----------



## pixelemon (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Souvenez-vous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 terrrrrrible !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


 *


 :love: Super ! Poildep !!! :love:*


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2004)

Stuart Hoffman CHURCH un orientaliste.





avec un bon coup de cirage, il est pas mal Le Violet :love:​

_Avec la complicité de MAcmarco...  _


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Souvenez-vous...


----------



## Yip (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>





Trop fortiche poildep !   


Y a même les ombres des montants sur les avatars et tout et tout      :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> :love: Super ! Poildep !!! :love:*




pas mieux :love: trop fort trop de la balle comme dit ma fille


----------



## macmarco (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Souvenez-vous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *
 Bravissimo, poildep !!!*   
 Magnifique travail !!!  
 :style:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2004)

Bravo Poildep...    :love: Je suis pas dedans, j'avais pas mon ticket, j'ai essayé de resquiller mais...   :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Décembre 2004)

:mouais:  :hein: 

_Quel con ce Poildec'© !!_  :rateau:  :rateau: 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Souvenez-vous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il est très bien ce bus


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est très bien ce bus


 Je dirais même plus, il est très bien ce bus Poildep !

  :love:


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Stuart Hoffman CHURCH un orientaliste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ben, dis donc il est gâté en ce moment rezba... :love:
 J'aime beaucoup, macelene. Bravo .


----------



## lumai (22 Décembre 2004)

Vouaaa !

 ça c'est du mini bus !!! :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2004)

Dites-donc, l'est règlementaire, ce bus ? :love:
Voyons voir : les caïds au fond, avec des filles. Normal. Le chauffeur pipelette, on peut lui faire confiance ? Parce que je vois pas d'issue de secours, à ce véhicule de transport collectif... Des chahuteurs au milieu, ah! un couple l'un à côté de l'autre ! Sont inséparables, ceux-là. Quand ils se disputeront, ils changeront de place !! Et devant, le GO qui discute avec le chauffeur, et qui pince les fesses des filles qui montent ! 

Super, ce bus, poildep !  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (22 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Stuart Hoffman CHURCH un orientaliste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Détournement d'avatar de 'chat ?! :hein:

 Macélène et le koala, vous passerez dans mon bureau, je suis profondément.....

 touché !
 :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


Mouarfff  :rateau: 
Génial


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus, il est très bien ce bus Poildep !
> 
> :love:




je vire golf et tu passe devant ?


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vire golf et tu passe devant ?


 Tu me laisseras conduire ?


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vire golf et tu passe devant ?


sûr ?


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> sûr ?


 T'es vraiment trop fort. 
 :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Seul petit truc...
> 
> _Je regrette de ne pas faire partie de ce voyage-là !_
> :rose:


Mais tu en fais partie.  Tu crois que le guide boit un verre au bistrot tout seul ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu en fais partie.  Tu crois que le guide boit un verre au bistrot tout seul ?  :love:




si roberto est au bistrot avec le guide
vous etes pas pret de partir     

mais c'est vrai que ......

 des jolies filles pour le voyages
sa rompe la monotonie     



bravooooo, super travail


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu en fais partie.  Tu crois que le guide boit un verre au bistrot tout seul ?  :love:



 ben oui Roberto on est tous là...  on ne nous voit pas c'est tout


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben oui Roberto on est tous là...  on ne nous voit pas c'est tout


 toi tu attends Roberto dans la soute à bagages.


----------



## Amok (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> (image du 'Magical MacG Tour)



C'est vraiment, vraiment, vraiment extra !


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On va être à l'étroit non ?


Ah ben oui, l'inconvéniant c'est qu'on peut pas bouger beaucoup.


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu me laisseras conduire ?




si tu veux mener la danse  :love:


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux mener la danse  :love:


  Ben 
  C'est pas toi qui veux être chippendale ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben
> C'est pas toi qui veux être chippendale ?



Pas en conduisant, c'est trop dangereux   Il y a tout de même de hauts, très hauts, très très hauts dignitaires assis "sur" l'arrière


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben
> C'est pas toi qui veux être chippendale ?




j'aime bien danser avec une femme


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *On va être à l'étroit non ?*
> 
> 
> :love:
> :rose:




je suis toute petite...    on le fera collé-serré...


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben
> C'est pas toi qui veux être chippendale ?




j'aime bien danser avec une femme :love:  :rose:


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je suis toute petite...    on le fera collé-serré...


 Ouais ben n'empêche que pendant ce temps, le guide y' bosse !


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben n'empêche que pendant ce temps, le guide y' bosse !


:hein: tu fais la grande virée avec ceux qui ne sont pas dans le bus ? :rateau: 

chacun son tour  





 bon c pas le tout mais je dois bosser moi aussi, et là j'y suis


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Souvenez-vous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




absolument superbe, poildep     

sont plus vrai que nature   

merci à toi


----------



## Nexka (22 Décembre 2004)

J'avais pas vu    


Bravo Poildep!!! Superbe, trop bien fait!!! Aller zouuuu je me le met en fond d'écran  :love:  :love:    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu
> 
> 
> Bravo Poildep!!! Superbe, trop bien fait!!! Aller zouuuu je me le met en fond d'écran  :love:  :love:    :love:  :love:  :love:



attention au petit dragon


----------



## Nexka (22 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention au petit dragon



Arrfffff    


Vi D'ailleur Poildep???   T'as pas un grand portrait de mon petit dragon :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arrfffff
> 
> 
> Vi D'ailleur Poildep???   T'as pas un grand portrait de mon petit dragon :love: :love:



je pense qu'il cherche  mais c'est dur d'avoir un bonne photo de lui


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

"façon FRED"  ou "de la difficulté de ranger un archiviste" 







_camisol, si tu nous regardes..._  :love:


----------



## macmarco (22 Décembre 2004)

Superbe, poildep !    
 Bel hommage !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2004)

Poildep... nous ne pouvons que nous incliner.   Quel talent.   :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "façon FRED"  ou "de la difficulté de ranger un archiviste"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poildep...   c'est magnifique...  :love: t'es vraiment fort... quelle maîtrise... :style:

Passe de Belles Fêtes de Noël et de Fin d' Année...  Bon Bout d'An  à toi :love:


----------



## Talchan (22 Décembre 2004)

le bus c'était déjà génial mais là     vraiment bravo quels talents   merci et joyeuses fêtes à toi


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Poildep... nous ne pouvons que nous incliner.



Zip ? 








_Merci à toutes et tous, à part ça_ :love:


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "façon FRED"  ou "de la difficulté de ranger un archiviste"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il va l'imprimer celui là c'est sur.


 Bonnes vacances, poildep.
 Travailles pas trop, pour revenir en forme.


----------



## Spyro (22 Décembre 2004)

Pfffffff il est trop foooooooooooooooort  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "façon FRED"  ou "de la difficulté de ranger un archiviste"




 C'est vrai qu'il avait de la dimension, l'archiviste


----------



## rezba (23 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> "façon FRED"  ou "de la difficulté de ranger un archiviste"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  C'est pas un peu fini d'essayer de faire pleurer les vieux ? :rateau: :love: 

  Quelle belle série, en tout cas !


----------



## macelene (23 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu fini d'essayer de faire pleurer les vieux ? :rateau: :love:
> 
> Quelle belle série, en tout cas !


trop tard... :rateau: :rose: des fois c'est si bon de pleurer...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff il est trop foooooooooooooooort  :love: :love: :love:


   Pfff pas mieux ! 

  Bon Poildep c'est pas bientôt fini oui ??? 
 heureusement qu'il est parti, nous détourneurs de seconde zone, on va enfin pouvoir commencer à avoir une lueur d'espoir de se faire remarquer ! 




  Bon allez, j'l'dis :

 :love: *Bravo !* :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit !
> 
> 
> _Allez, on en profite,_ les pasticheur(se)s à deux balles, les caviardeur(se)s amateurs(trices), les retoucheur(se)s à la manque :
> ...


  Voilà enfin un qui me comprends !   

  PAr contr eje compte sur vous ... moi j'ai pas le temps ! :rose:  :sick:





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon *sinon justement Lorna*, j'ai un truc sur le feu, là, je vais bien réussir à me trouver _un créneau horaire toupiti_ pour boucler ça avant la fin de l'année...
> 
> 
> :love:


  Pardon ? 

  Toi aussi tu fais cuire de la confiture ?


----------



## macelene (23 Décembre 2004)

et Roberto on attend


----------



## nato kino (24 Décembre 2004)




----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



:style: toujours aussi bon dans l'art de maîtriser les pixels... superbe... :love:

Yen a vraiment que pour l'Archiviste...


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Décembre 2004)

....... tu veux dire demi-baguette et madeleines incluses  :rose:


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



oui bon pas de chemises à fleurs, mais je me demande comment tu fais pour faire des massages...?


----------



## Nexka (24 Décembre 2004)

De toute façon t'as dit que tant que Madonna était malade, tu la montrerais pas ta baguette, alors


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça me va pas mal aussi, *les rayures*, hein ?_
> 
> 
> :love:



roberto est un pervers


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon t'as dit que tant que Madonna était malade, tu la montrerais pas ta baguette, alors




MAdonna avait dit que ça ne serait pas long sa maladie...   

Va peut être nous la montrer sa baguette


----------



## Nexka (24 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAdonna avait dit que ça ne serait pas long sa maladie...
> 
> Va peut être nous la montrer sa baguette




   


Hmm hmm Alors Roberto???


----------



## macmarco (24 Décembre 2004)

C'est un honneur de t'héberger, Roberto !    :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> MAdonna avait dit que ça ne serait pas long sa maladie...
> 
> Va peut être nous la montrer sa baguette



et quand pense robertav ?


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et quand pense robertav ?


En voilà une question qu'elle est bizarre !

C'est tout le temps qu'elle pense !


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Décembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une question qu'elle est bizarre !
> 
> C'est tout le temps qu'elle pense !


 
 A voix haute, alors....


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est vrai ça : *Quand est-ce qu'elle pense ??*_



ROBERTAV !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ROBERTAV !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:





t'inquiete mackie   

moi je pense pas , MOI JE * agis *!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (24 Décembre 2004)

*d'après Charles Schreyvogel*
​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *d'après Charles Schreyvogel*
> ​




Mwouahhahhah!!!    :up!


----------



## monoeil (27 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et quand pense robertav ?



Tu es méchant avec elle, QUAND j'y pense  

(car : ne la crois-tu pas capable de gamberger non-stop?)


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete mackie
> moi je pense pas ... !!!!!


Mais si, mais si !
Tu penses Roberta
Tout le temps
24 h / 24
7 j / 7

Et même quand tu ne penses à rien !


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *d'après Charles Schreyvogel*
> ​


 Vraiment excellent !


----------



## mado (28 Décembre 2004)

Pas de vacances pour la galeriste si je comprends bien !


----------



## rezba (29 Décembre 2004)

ce #@&#8734 a dit:


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à nato kino.


 Des fois, j'aimerais avoir deux posteurs pour pouvoir bouler avec l'un quand l'autre ne peut plus. Mais pour bien faire, il faudrait avoir deux posteurs avec des forces de frappes quasi équivalentes ! Trop fatiguant...    :love:


 Dis donc, Roberto, elle est plus malade, madonna, on dirait ! Tu vas pouvoir nous montrer ta baguette !


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas de vacances pour la galeriste si je comprends bien !



toujours à la recherche de belles ½uvres... pour accrocher dans ce beau musée qu'ils ont su composer de main de maître...  

De toutes façons, je préfère le soleil et la mer...  tu sais :rose: 

Bien à toi et merci...


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Décembre 2004)

Merci à toi Macelene pour tes Galeries, cela faisait un bail que je n'avais pas visité les forums MacGé et tes galeries me font passer un agréable moment (J'ai pas encore terminé).

Juste pour info dans la galerie 6, l'*Inconnu* détourné par Anntraxh The big Kado, c'est Jan Van Eyck, le maitre flamand.


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toi Macelene pour tes Galeries, cela faisait un bail que je n'avais pas visité les forums MacGé et tes galeries me font passer un agréable moment (J'ai pas encore terminé).
> 
> Juste pour info dans la galerie 6, l'*Inconnu* détourné par Anntraxh The big Kado, c'est Jan Van Eyck, le maitre flamand.




 tu me vois ravie de te faire plaisir . C'est vrai que l'on ne te voit pas beaucoup...  :hein:
Dommage.. Mais tu reviendras ? 

Merci pour les titres manquant je vais corriger de ce pas  

À toi bonne fin d'année et mille choses pour 2005  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tite dernière pour cette année ?
> :love:*"Aux Playboys du Bar, les Macgéennes reconnaissantes".*
> 
> :rose:



Un peu d'autosatisfaction dans un monde de brutes, ça ne fait jamais de mal  :rateau:


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tite dernière pour cette année ?
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo, Bravo, Bravo !

L'année se termine par un feu d'artifice !

Bonne fête de fin d'année.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

j'aime pas les bretzels


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si vous regardez l'original, vous verrez qu'a part les lunettes, supermoquette a une gueule a diriger les z'Etats-z'Unis !!
> 
> :mouais:


Et poildep à diriger un dirigeable !


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2004)




----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: mais non ! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Spyro (31 Décembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


   

Il est trop fooooooooooort  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2004)

Bravo Rob' et Grug...   L'est mignon ce petit Elene...    :love: Faudra lui faire des câlins...


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :love: Faudra lui faire des câlins...



depuis quand tu est une femme ?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand tu est une femme ?



Déjà bourré Mackie?     :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bourré Mackie?     :love:



les bières de paul sont encore au frais  :love:


----------



## macelene (1 Janvier 2005)

[/QUOTE]​
J'ai été obligé de l'emmailloter, il mets ses mains partout, c'est un coquin incroyable...    
C'est le portrait de son père tout craché... Les mains baladeuses...     




    Bravo le poisson Vert  :rose:


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été obligé de l'emmailloter, il mets ses mains partout, c'est un coquin incroyable...
> C'est le portrait de son père tout craché... Les mains baladeuses...
> 
> 
> ...



très baladeuses :love:


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tite dernière pour cette année ?
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 
   Si tu n'as pas l'Amok aux trousses après ça !


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


 La même bouche, enfin presque.. 

 Mais, bon, j'comprends plus rien. J'en étais restée au mariage  .


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La même bouche, enfin presque..



j'ai les yeux de ma mère il parait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tite dernière pour cette année ?
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



   Alors là, je dis MÔÔÔÔSSIEUR Roberto Vendez.


----------



## rezba (3 Janvier 2005)

Roberto ! Tu me rends tout de suite cette malette de pâte à modeler, c'est celle de mon fils ! 

 :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'as pas l'Amok aux trousses après ça !




*"Aux Playboys du Bar, les Macgéennes reconnaissantes".*







     Que l'AmoK...?   


Sa boite à *AimeP* doit être encore pleine à craquer   de  :love:  messages...


----------



## poildep (3 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Nul besoin de faire des trucs drôles ni bien faits,* _lâchons-nous et demain la Galerie de Macélène sera le genre humain !_


Tu pourrais montrer l'exemple au moins, à la place de nous matraquer avec des trucs drôles et bien fait ! 

ben c'est vrai quoi ! 

bon, allez, bravo Robert.    :love:

et nato et Grug. :love:


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'as pas l'Amok aux trousses après ça !


 
 Mais non, que nenni ! Bien au contraire ! 
 Dans sa grande sagesse, son excellentissime majesté sait bien que si Roberto, le gueux talentueux, l'avait représenté, l'artiste n'aurait pu faire autrement que de reprendre au compte de son ½uvre la magnifique,  l'unique, la si singulière protubérance nasale de notre canis lupus préféré. 
 Tant et si bien que rapidement, avant même que ne passe le jour, ni même l'an, l'un d'entre nous, taquin, aurait attaqué ce vaisseau de pierre au burin, afin de l'effondrer céans.
 Et le grand loup se serait retrouvé sans truffe.
 Impensable.
 Inimaginable.
 Absolument bannissable.
 Hautement méprisable.
 Et qui, dites-moi, qui, eut été, de cette infamie, réputé coupable ?
 Roberto, le provocateur, immédiatement répudié, lynché, vendu aux zorostres et soumis z'à l'opprobre.
 Non, dans sa grande sagesse, sa sérénissime majesté sait bien qu&#8217;agissant ainsi, notre Roberto chéri s&#8217;est, en fait, anobli.








_Romulus Rezba, le quatrième jour du premier mois de l'an cinq du troisième millénaire de l'ère romuldienne._


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, que nenni ! Bien au contraire !
> Dans sa grande sagesse, son excellentissime majesté sait bien que si Roberto, le gueux talentueux, l'avait représenté, l'artiste n'aurait pu faire autrement que de reprendre au compte de son ½uvre la magnifique, l'unique, la si singulière protubérance nasale de notre canis lupus préféré.
> Tant et si bien que rapidement, avant même que ne passe le jour, ni même l'an, l'un d'entre nous, taquin, aurait attaqué ce vaisseau de pierre au burin, afin de l'effondrer céans.
> Et le grand loup se serait retrouvé sans truffe.
> ...


 Comme le Sphinx en fait ! 


 C'est quoi trismégistes?


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

(Taken iChat Live, today)

_  rezba_: kado de bonne année 
_  Amok_: ah te voila toi ! 
_  Amok_: vous êtes merveilleux
_  rezba_: il vous en prie, baisez ma main
_  Amok_: slurp
_  rezba_: gasp !
_  rezba_: comment va ta sérénissime ?
_  Amok_: il ira mieux dès qu'il aura banni le vendez
_  Amok_: et toi?
_  rezba_: incorrectement peinard
  00:20
_  Amok_: ce n'est jamais incorrect ca
_  rezba_: A ce point, quasi, si ! 
_  Amok_: On m'a offert de quadruple DVD "Band aid" (concert wembley 85) : je me le passe en boucle
_  Amok_: C'est énorme
_  Amok_: U2, Queen, Cars, Bowie : toute ma jeunesse! 
_  rezba_: ah merde, comment il s'appellait, l'autre des boomtown rats ?
_  Amok_: tina turner en duo avec Mike jagger
_  rezba_: Geldof
_  Amok_: Bob Geldorf
_  rezba_: (madonna demande ce que c'est qu'un trismégiste !  )
_  Amok_: Mon dieu, ces femmes
_  Amok_: Enfin, nous avons ainsi l'air intelligent lorsqu'on les sort, c'est déjà ca
_  rezba_: Et beaux !
_  Amok_: Oui, forts
_  rezba_: assez merveilleux, somme toute
_  rezba_: et simples
_  Amok_: il faut dire, en toute modestie que nous le sommes
_  rezba_: naturellement épatants!
_  Amok_: et super-coups
_  rezba_: Cela va sans dire
_  Amok_: Montés comme des anes, malins comme des singes et rapides comme des fouines; ce qu'elles aiment en nous est notre côté ornythorinx
_  rezba_: Putain je la garde !
_  Amok_: tu peux, si tu me cites
_  rezba_: oh, je vais nous publier en intégralité, nous ne souffrons aucune coupure !
_  Amok_: clair, ma prose sur la commode, entre deux pléiades
_  rezba_: Ce sera notre cadeau de bonne année, une offrande faite aux nioubies, un don généreux et désintéressé
_  Amok_: ils ne nous méritent pas, c'est évident
_  rezba_: Ils ont trop de chances, c'est vérifié !
_  Amok_: un jour ils s'en rendront compte, comme toutes celles qui sont passées sans nous voir.
_  rezba_: Et je ne compte pas celles que nous n'avons pas vu.
_  rezba_:Ces pauvres âmes qui ne connaissent pas la paix trismégiste
_  Amok_: qui ne connaîtront jamais les joies de la voltige en aéroplane
_  rezba_: Encore moins l'extase des onduleurs magnétiques.
_Amok_: toutes ces feuilles de roses sous nos pas
_  rezba_: la sphère infinie des orgasmes veloutés
_  Amok_: des bulles sans pépins qui dansent dans la brise,
_  Amok_: des plumes qui collent au lipstick
_  rezba_: révélation perdue des amours agnostiques
_  Amok_ : Tel l'hexagone sur le franc perdu répandre sa semence dans le sillon,
  d'un geste ample jouer avec le va et vient pour faire naitre la lumière


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

:love: Non, rien. :love:  

On s'incline.  mais pas trop bas.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On s'incline.  mais pas trop bas.


Prenez garde au bon sonny, ceci dit. Un coup de zip est si vite arrivé... :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Prenez garde au bon sonny, ceci dit. Un coup de zip est si vite arrivé... :rateau:



Même pas peur.  ...du p'tit zizi à Sonny


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2005)

Un peu grâce à moi, si je comprends bien, ce grand moment de littérature spontanée.


----------



## Spyro (4 Janvier 2005)

Décidément ils sont tous timbrés sur ce forum 


_Et moi je devrais pas aller sur macgé quand je me relève la nuit - pour lire des trucs pareils !! _


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba: Quelle jolie chronique !
   rezba: Prise sur le vif
   Amok: Mon dieu !
   rezba: Le trismégisme comme si vous y étiez !
   Amok: argh, on va encore me traiter d'obsédé
   Amok: alors que nous ne sommes que des hétéros qui s'assument !
   00:55
   Amok: mon dieu : madonna sur le forum " C'est quoi trismégistes?"
   01:00
   rezba: ah, c'est merveilleux !!!!    
   Amok: mon dieu, quoi?
   rezba: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1022564&postcount=2033
   Amok: IIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKK
   rezba: personne ne l'a encore vu, tu peux exercer ton droit à l'image !!!
   01:05
   Amok: tu veux que je te dise ? Nous sommes des dieux 
   rezba: absolument !
   Amok: telle la toile de Michelange, combien de femmes avons nous révélées du bout du doigt ?
   Amok: elles n'étaient pas toutes dans des coquilles, soit
   rezba: Non, certaines étaient même bien ouvertes
   Amok: peu avaient des perles, sauf celles dont nous les étranglions
   Amok: si nous avons fait la route, c'était celle de la soie
   Amok: mais comment résister au suc des fruits, même si ils sont de mer ?
   Amok: Combien de moules avons nous décrochées du rocher ?
   Amok: Que de grandes marées !
   rezba: Quelle forme ! Epatante, son altesse !
   rezba: il me plairait presque de faire un ajout !
   Amok: &#8230;
   Amok: le nez dans l'écume
   Amok: perdant le nord si proche de la mousse !


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Ne vous battez pas ! La charte nous interdit, de toutes façons, de vous indiquer quel était réellement le moteur de notre inspiration. 

 Elène, sache que nous sommes absolument désolés d'avoir ainsi souillé cette galerie ! J'aurais mieux fait de mater un film, je sais !


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous battez pas ! La charte nous interdit, de toutes façons, de vous indiquer quel était réellement le moteur de notre inspiration.
> 
> Elène, sache que nous sommes absolument désolés d'avoir ainsi souillé cette galerie ! J'aurais mieux fait de mater un film, je sais !




C'est en voyant la profondeur des choses qu'on les voit réellement... 


Non, non, pas souillée cette galerie, juste un moment d'égarement 

Les adeptes renoncent à utiliser leurs forces lorsqu'ils arrivent au point où le but de leur vie est accompli.
Là, je crois qu'ils n'ont pas encore trouver. Ils cherchent encore.
On ne peut pas en vouloir * au Gugusse Violet * ni à * son Altesse Sérénissime*



			
				Cioran a dit:
			
		

> Mélange d'anatomie et d'extase, apothéose de l'insoluble, aliment idéal pour la boulimie de la déception, l'Amour nous mène vers des bas-fonds de gloire...
> Cioran 1,XXe siècle,Syllogismes de l'amertume




Là je suis obligée de prendre un autre café et une clope...  et de me dire qu'il s'agissait d'un délire en quatre dimensions, sans la vue, le toucher, l'ouïe et l'odorat... Des fois c'est quand même étrange de parler avec des inconnus    et de voir le résultat le matin...


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ... le moteur de notre inspiration.
> ...
> désolés d'avoir ainsi souillé cette galerie



Avec une inspiration à moteur, pas étonnant que ça ait fait des cochonneries 

"Mets de l'huile !" qu'ils disaient !


----------



## poildep (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Amok: tu veux que je te dise ? Nous sommes des dieux
> rezba: absolument !


Moi je dis : *ni dieu ni maître.* 

Bien sûr ça n'engage que moi.


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis : *ni dieu ni maître.*



Je rajouterai *(...)* (et c'est pas la peine de venir me demander d'éditer mon post)

Effectivement, ce n'est pas la peine.


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et sinon, d'autres projets ?_



Quelques tranches de jambon sous-vide pour alimenter ducon, mais il n'y a pas le feu pour le moment.  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2005)

ça pue l'angoisse ici...


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2005)

Ça pue tout court.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2005)

Ah...

Nous zi voilà...

Précise donc ta pensée mon lapin bleu !


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2005)

Ni plus ni moins, et vas ziper quelqu'un d'autre, je ne suis pas d'humeur.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2005)

T'es jamais d'humeur.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

J'aime quand vous faites autant la gueule que vos avatars, mes mignons ! :love:


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2005)

Tout bien pesé c'est pas réciproque, ça tombe plutôt bien non ? :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'aime quand vous faites autant la gueule que vos avatars, mes mignons ! :love:


Perso je fais pas la gueule.

J'abrase, je titille, j'attise, je souffle sur les flemmes, je jette un peu de sel sur les plaies ouvertes, ensuite je recule, et je rigole !


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

J'aime quand un sujet irradie la joie de vivre et l'amour !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Les adeptes renoncent à utiliser leurs forces lorsqu'ils arrivent au point où le but de leur vie est accompli.



Du loup guru tu disais ?


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aime quand un sujet irradie la joie de vivre et l'amour !


Oui, mais bon. Il serait temps de revenir au sujet. 







non mais !


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Perso je fais pas la gueule.
> 
> J'abrase, je titille, j'attise, je souffle sur les flemmes, je jette un peu de sel sur les plaies ouvertes, ensuite je recule, et je rigole !



Fais quand même attention quand tu recules !


----------



## macmarco (5 Janvier 2005)

Superbe, poildep !     



 Et bravo Grug pour ton divin enfant et Rob pour ton Mont Rushmore !


----------



## bebert (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je souffle sur les flemmes



Ça c'est du calembour ! On dirait zebig !!! :love:


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais bon. Il serait temps de revenir au sujet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 C'est rigolo, ça. Figure-toi que j'étais en train de me dire la même chose en feuilletant le taschen sur..... Munch !

 Je suis content que ça soit toi qui l'ai fait ! 
 Svært bra, dokter poildep


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Fais quand même attention quand tu recules !


Je fais toujours attention quand je recule...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est du calembour ! On dirait zebig !!! :love:


Sauf que zebig il fait exprés...


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

prout!   

(c'est juste pour m'abonner à ce superbe thread!!!!)       :love:


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> prout!
> 
> (c'est juste pour m'abonner à ce superbe thread!!!!)       :love:


Sa gracieuseté a parlé  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sa gracieuseté a parlé  :mouais:  :rateau:



je suis pas Sa Gracieuseté (avec la Majuscule au moins), mais simplement l'Allégé (comme le fromage) de L'Amok....   

Bon ... ce fil et trop cool pour le pourrir... :rose: je sors...


----------



## Gilbertus (14 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2005)

Toujours sur la brèche, le roberto, il est encore sur un petit nuage


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2005)

Houps, j'ai doublé mon post : voilà ce que c'est que poster en travaillant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les fruits de mère !
> 
> :love:




laisse moi deviner : surtout les moules sans les frites !!


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Houps, j'ai doublé mon post : voilà ce que c'est que poster en travaillant


Poster en travaillant...   en sifflant comme dans Blanche Neige et les Sept Nains ?


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

>



Dis c'est bien quand tu reviens...   :love:

:rose: :hein: ben comment sais-tu ça...    que je n'ai plus rien dans mes placards...?

Excellent...  j'adore...  en plus avec Lorna comme habilleuse...  :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> laisse moi deviner : surtout les moules sans les frites !!



Non et non chère Robertav!     

Il ne faut pas enlever la frite!!!!! 

Demande à ma chère Chagregel où on doit mettre la frite quand ya des moules...    

Et pour en revenir au sujet de base.... BRAVO Gilbertus


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

>


 



   mais j'avais loupé ça moi !!!  petit problème de voiture ! 

     bravo Gilbertus !!!!   

   PS : j'ai pris de ses cuisses moi dis donc ! :affraid: faut que j'arrête ...


----------



## Grug (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais j'avais loupé ça moi !!!  petit problème de voiture !
> 
> bravo Gilbertus !!!!
> 
> PS : j'ai pris de ses cuisses moi dis donc ! :affraid: faut que j'arrête ...



la marche à pied


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la marche à pied


 _
 of_ course


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Janvier 2005)




----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

>




 :love:


----------



## LeSqual (16 Janvier 2005)

Mackie!!!! viens vite!!!! ya une fleure qui traîne!!!!


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mackie!!!! viens vite!!!! ya une fleure qui traîne!!!!



je suis au courant, on a rencard samedi prochain  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mackie!!!! viens vite!!!! ya une fleure qui traîne!!!!



Lorna... qui traîne...   J'aurais pas osé, ni ne me le serais permis...   

tiens, je vois Lo arriver...

je fuirais à ta place...


----------



## LeSqual (16 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lorna... qui traîne...   J'aurais pas osé, ni ne me le serais permis...
> 
> tiens, je vois Lo arriver...
> 
> je fuirais à ta place...



Elle traîne puisque elle ne fait pas partie des fidèles de Sa Majesté L'Amok.....  

Bon... laissons ce fil aux vrai artistes!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

>





on va dire que c'est une fleur parmi les fleurs


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Elle traîne puisque elle ne fait pas partie des fidèles de Sa Majesté L'Amok.....



J'ai déjà tenté de la raisonner...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

>


 

*aaaaaaAAAAAAAAAATchouUUUUUM !
*
:sick: houlaaa malin ch'uis allergique au AaaaAAAAAAATCHOUUUUUM !  au pollen :sick:

 Mais finon fé fympa !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà tenté de la raisonner...


  La raisonner ? 
  dis plutôt supplier  t'as même essayé avec des pots de vin 

  Si c'est pas malheureux  , en arriver là tout d'même ! :hein:


  Quant à toi LeSqual tu perds rien pour attendre


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La raisonner ?
> dis plutôt supplier  t'as même essayé avec des pots de vin



 :hein:  :hein: Heu même pas vrai, c'était po du vin.  Même pas de la bière.  










bon ben j'essaie aussi...


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :hein: Heu même pas vrai, c'était po du vin.  Même pas de la bière.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Essaie le chocolat webO .


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Essaie le chocolat webO .



J'avais pas abbatu toutes mes cartes...


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La raisonner ?


Ne crains rien. Tes partisans sont là.

Ils s'opposeront farouchement aux pirates
qui tenteraient de t'arraisonner.
   :rose:
(C'est pas la Révolution ici ?)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Essaie le chocolat webO .


 
   Dis-donc toi :mouais: t'es de quel côté ??? :hein:


   Va pas dévoiler mes faiblesses comme ça ! 

 dis donc la boîte de vitesse c'est toi alors ?  et le compteur de vitesse hier ? :mouais: c'est toi aussi ?


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :sick: houlaaa malin ch'uis allergique au AaaaAAAAAAATCHOUUUUUM !  au pollen :sick:


Un comble, pour une végétarienne.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Un comble, pour une végétarienne.


 
  :mouais: :mouais: parce que tu crois que les végétariens ça bouffe des fleurs ? 

  :hein:


----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: parce que tu crois que les végétariens ça bouffe des fleurs ?
> 
> :hein:


 

 Meeuuuuuuuhhhh non !


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: parce que tu crois que les végétariens ça bouffe des fleurs ?
> 
> :hein:


Ben ça s'fait.


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

ben si on peut manger des fleurs de capucine dans la salade et en plus ça fait tès bôôôôô :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça s'fait.


 
 Bon j'ai oublié un "que" dans mon message aussi fallait-il lire :

  :mouais: parce que tu crois que le végétariens ça ne bouffe(nt) *que* des fleurs ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: parce que tu crois que le végétariens ça ne bouffe(nt) *que* des fleurs ?



Mon statut de modérateur m'oblige à m'auto-modérer...


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben si on peut manger des fleurs de capucine dans la salade et en plus ça fait tès bôôôôô :love:


 Les chrysanthèmes aussi se mangent, apparemment.  Ca doit égayer les repas. :sick:


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc toi :mouais: t'es de quel côté ??? :hein:
> 
> 
> Va pas dévoiler mes faiblesses comme ça !
> ...


 
 Dis tu vas pas me dire que tu regrettes pour la boite de vitesse, non ? :hein: 
 Ou je te reraconte la soirée de vendredi ? 
 Ça te rappelle quelque chose ça  ?


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça s'fait.



Moi j'ai déjà mangé des violettes, c'est bon comme des bonbons :love:


----------



## Lo1911 (16 Janvier 2005)

Un dimanche après-midi comme un autre chez Lorna & co...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis tu vas pas me dire que tu regrettes pour la boite de vitesse, non ? :hein:
> Ou je te reraconte la soirée de vendredi ?
> Ça te rappelle quelque chose ça  ?


 
 Nooooooooon rien de rieeeeeeeen 
   nooooOOOOOon je ne regrrrette rieeeeeeeen :love: :love:

(j'arrête de chanter sinon y'à Poildep qui va encore râler !  )


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

Alors là-Lo...


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Nooooooooon rien de rieeeeeeeen
> nooooOOOOOon je ne regrrrette rieeeeeeeen :love: :love:
> 
> (j'arrête de chanter sinon y'à Poildep qui va encore râler !  )


 
  Reviens pour l'inauguration alors... 
  Et puis tu pourras t'_habiller _comme tu veux ! 

 (PS : y'aura peut être la tortue, non pas la verte !)


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Reviens pour l'inauguration alors...
> Et puis tu pourras t'_habiller _comme tu veux !
> 
> (PS : y'aura peut être la tortue, non pas la verte !)




tu me fais penser que j'ai du retard pour les dernières toiles...    

Je vais l'inaugurer avec Lorna alors


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Un dimanche après-midi comme un autre chez Lorna & co...



   muy bien vais la mettre en ouverture de page


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> muy bien vais la mettre en ouverture de page


 

   euuh  p'têt pas hein quand même :hein:



   Lo ...?  on avait dit plus de vie privée étalée ! 



  Pffff  comment je fais moi pour gérer tous les mp ?


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Lo ...?  on avait dit plus de vie privée étalée !


Oui ! Oui! Nous aussi on veut plus de vie privée étalée !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Oui! Nous aussi on veut plus de vie privée étalée !


 
  Sur des tartines ? 

 j'ajoute même plus du tout de vie privée étalée au grand jour du dehors :mouais: :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Oui! Nous aussi on veut plus de vie privée étalée !



C'est noté...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Essaie le chocolat webO .



L'en veut même po de mon chocolat...      Peut-être qu'avec les chauves suisses...


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai déjà mangé des violettes, c'est bon comme des bonbons :love:



Suffit d'aller à Toulouse pour manger de la violette à toutes les sauces : en bonbon, glace, liqueur, etc.  

Sinon, gamins, on se régalait avec les fleurs de trèfle. D'ailleurs, je sais pas pourquoi je dis "gamin", parce que l'été, ça m'arrive encore souvent, d'en ramasser une en me baladant.


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Suffit d'aller à Toulouse pour manger de la violette à toutes les sauces : en bonbon, glace, liqueur, etc.
> 
> Sinon, gamins, on se régalait avec les fleurs de trèfle. D'ailleurs, je sais pas pourquoi je dis "gamin", parce que l'été, ça m'arrive encore souvent, d'en ramasser une en me baladant.


 

  rien que de le lire j'en ai la bouche qui pique...  moi j'appelle ça "la vinaigrette"... 

et j' :love: vivement le printemps...


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Janvier 2005)

Merci à tous ceux chez qui je me suis allé pour récupérer les « têtes »


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

Macg c'est en train de se transformer en camp de nudisme 

_Et pourquoi c'est les femmes qui ont des pagnes _


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Macg c'est en train de se transformer en camp de nudisme
> 
> _Et pourquoi c'est les femmes qui ont des pagnes _




Ezattement !
Toutafé !!!


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous ceux chez qui je me suis allé pour récupérer les « têtes »


Insinuerais-tu que DocEvil trouverait n'importe quel prétexte pour se mettre à quatre pattes ?


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous ceux chez qui je me suis allé pour récupérer les « têtes »




L'est tout petit Amok !


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> L'est tout petit Amok !



Oui, c'est souvent comme ça : beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose...  Ouh lala, je vais en prendre pour mon matricule moi...


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Insinuerais-tu que DocEvil trouverait n'importe quel prétexte pour se mettre à quatre pattes ?



Moi ??? Jamais !   

Pourvu que sonnyboy ne passe pas par-là. il va etre tout excité.


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ouh lala, je vais en prendre pour matricule moi...


Ouaip, tu vas en prendre plein pour ta tricule.


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, tu vas en prendre plein pour ta tricule.


Bon ! D'accord j'ai tapé mon texte un peu vite...   Bon ça va on va pas en faire un fromage     

Et hop ! c'est corrigé.


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

>



En tout cas, y'a du monde pour mater ! 

 Gilbertus, excellent. :


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2005)

oui... bon... tout va bien.

  Gilbertus après cette journée pas facile... j'ai bien rigolé...


----------



## monoeil (26 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui... bon... tout va bien.
> 
> Gilbertus après cette journée pas facile... j'ai bien rigolé...



ou poilé?


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2005)

D'après John Sell Cotman - Le Goûter des nioubes.


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

Arrghh...  

Faudrait vraiment que je trouve un moment pour apprendre Photoshop...
..., Lo ? Tu fais quoi pendant les vacances ? 


 Jean Marc


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> D'après John Sell Cotman - Le Goûter des nioubes.




     il y a meme le chevail d'avril !!!!     :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2005)

Excellent MacMarco :love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2005)

Merci Vincent, merci les filles !  :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Excellent MacMarco :love:


 pas mieux  

 :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> D'après John Sell Cotman - Le Goûter des nioubes.


 
 toujours aussi excellent ces moments... de peintures anciennes  
:love: Merci MAcmarco...


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2005)

De la bière aux nioubes ? Mais on a jamais vu ça !


----------



## Talchan (12 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> De la bière aux nioubes ? Mais on a jamais vu ça !



c'est plutôt du cidre  et un goûter pareil j'suis bien contente d'être nioub 

Merci Macmarco :love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> c'est plutôt du cidre  et un goûter pareil j'suis bien contente d'être nioub
> 
> Merci Macmarco :love:




Exact ! 
Du cit' !!! :love:

De rien, Talchan !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> D'après John Sell Cotman - Le Goûter des nioubes.





			
				Maquina de mierda a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.



Génial d'avoir réssucité ce thread, MONSIEUR Marco  :love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Génial d'avoir réssucité ce thread, MONSIEUR Marco  :love:




A votre service, M'sieur Patoch' !


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2005)

Jérôme Bosch - Le Jardin Des Délices (détail)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Génial d'avoir réssucité ce thread, MONSIEUR Marco  :love:



Oui... C'est toujours un plaisir   Et...


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

A quand le coups de boules en or ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Avec les poils en diamants??? :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Avec les poils en diamants??? :love:




oh oui fais moi mal


----------



## rezba (17 Décembre 2005)

La classe, Monsieur macmarco.


:love:


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2005)

Merci Messieurs !


----------



## loustic (18 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Messieurs !


Encore bravo !

De plus quelle bonne idée d'avoir remplacé le mot "nioubes" par le mot "sondages" !!!


----------



## mado (18 Décembre 2005)

Tiens ça console un peu de rentrer de we  

Ravie que tu aies retrouvé les clefs cette partie du bar, Jean Marc :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2005)

Certaines connaissances n'hésitent pas à aller s faire tirer le portrait... Au ca où...


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2005)

...  bravo les Mecs...  Kisssss

ps: PAtoch ... c'est fait de tes blanches mains ?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

Juste la signature 
Le reste est d'un new-yorkais nommé keith et décédé en 86, il me semble (ou alors c'est drôlement bien imité)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Juste la signature
> Le reste est d'un new-yorkais nommé keith et décédé en 86, il me semble (ou alors c'est drôlement bien imité)



Non, non... Pour répondre à Hélène aussi ; c'est entièrement de moi, mais bien entendu inspiré de haring... Je bosse pour une copine qui a besoin de ce genre de visuels pour sa boutique...


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2005)

...   Je savais que c'était du Keith Haring... mais je n'avais jamais vu ce tableau... ...
Pis je sais que PAtoch  à un bon coup de patte...


----------



## guytantakul (21 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, non... Pour répondre à Hélène aussi ; c'est entièrement de moi, mais bien entendu inspiré de haring... Je bosse pour une copine qui a besoin de ce genre de visuels pour sa boutique...


Waoh ! Classe ! 
Chapeau bas, mon gaillard !  


Après analyse (je me la joue fastoche, maintenant que je sais), la pointe des pieds est un peu pointue -ou les talons trop ronds- pour du KH, il me semble (j'ai pas vérifié, je le dis d'instinct, quitte à me tromper lourdement )

Ou alors... l'entrejambe est trop haute ! C'est ça ! Quoique ça colle bien au personnage (je vais me faire huer)


----------



## NED (21 Décembre 2005)

Façn NED vous avez?


----------



## rezba (21 Décembre 2005)

Y'en a des gens bien qui trainent par ici.


----------



## macelene (21 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a des gens bien qui trainent par ici.




Mais il en manque "des qui" posent des mots avec des  dessins... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Après analyse (je me la joue fastoche, maintenant que je sais), la pointe des pieds est un peu pointue -ou les talons trop ronds- pour du KH, il me semble (j'ai pas vérifié, je le dis d'instinct, quitte à me tromper lourdement )
> 
> Ou alors... l'entrejambe est trop haute ! C'est ça ! Quoique ça colle bien au personnage (je vais me faire huer)



Ca y est... Tu vas m'empêcher de dormir... Merci!   
Je crois bien que tu as raison pour les pieds. Je n'avais pas fait gaffe. Je rectifie actuellement mon calque contours...
Pour la hauteur de jambes, il y a pas mal de ses persos qui ont la même, pas de blème... 

Merci pour la remarque constructive.


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a des gens bien qui trainent par ici.


Et modeste en plus!
Mes grands peintres préférés :
Mathieu,
Bacon,
Adami,
Velikovich,
Mucha,
.....et bien d'autres


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

Moi, ce sont trois frères... comment s'appellent-ils déjà ? Ah, oui ! Ripolin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2006)




----------



## macmarco (28 Mars 2006)

:love:

C'est vraiment une superbe remontée de sujet Tibo !    :king:


----------



## katelijn (28 Mars 2006)

Super!!


----------



## Philippe (28 Mars 2006)

Ma petite contribution... sans Photoshop, hélas...


----------



## rezba (29 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite contribution... sans Photoshop, hélas...



Vous noterez la signification du smiley , qui signifie ici "si quelqu'un connaissait une âme charitable prête à me vendre une licence de CS2 pour la somme symbolique de 2 cts d'euros, je serais vraiment super jouasse. Merci de me renseigner par empé."


----------



## Philippe (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous noterez la signification du smiley , qui signifie ici "si quelqu'un connaissait une âme charitable prête à me vendre une licence de CS2 pour la somme symbolique de 2 cts d'euros, je serais vraiment super jouasse. Merci de me renseigner par empé."


C'est quoi un(e) CS2 ?
Quant à la signification du smiley... rezba, je trouve que sur le coup tu interprètes un peu vite ...
Moi j'aurais dit plutôt : "Je sais, ce post, ça vaut rien et c'est même probablement de la merde, mais faut pas m'en vouloir, c'est artisanal, toutefois, je serais heureux si quelqu'un pouvait me dire que c'est (juste un peu) rigolo quand même."


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2006)

Voilà, vous savez tout maintenant. Je ne pouvais pas garder plus longtemps le terrible secret.


----------



## katelijn (29 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous noterez la signification du smiley , qui signifie ici "si quelqu'un connaissait une âme charitable prête à me vendre une licence de CS2 pour la somme symbolique de 2 cts d'euros, je serais vraiment super jouasse. Merci de me renseigner par empé."



Je trouve que tu vas un peu vite là. 
Certes, je connaît Philippe depuis peu, mais je suis sûre et certaine que l'idée d'avoir un logiciel a
moindre prix ne lui a jamais traversé l'esprit! J'ai l'ai vue comme quelqu'un qui a longuement hésité a poster une image dans un thread principalement fréquentés par les piliers du bar. 

Et, avouez que ce n'est pas facile


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, vous savez tout maintenant. Je ne pouvais pas garder plus longtemps le terrible secret.



Je me demande si ces images ne devraient pas être cachées jusqu'à au moins 22h. C'est limite carré blanc


----------



## NED (29 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, vous savez tout maintenant. Je ne pouvais pas garder plus longtemps le terrible secret.



Ho punaise !
Une page secrete de l'histoire de l'art s'ouvre devant nous....


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

bouh !


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si ces images ne devraient pas être cachées jusqu'à au moins 22h. C'est limite carré blanc



 

Tu croyais pas si bien dire !


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu croyais pas si bien dire !



Je dois avoir des visions prémonitoires, quelqu'un connait Elisabeth Tessier ?  
Parce que je voudrais pas qu'elle m'ait passé un virus, je voudrais pas finir comme ça  

En plus, je sens que je vais devenir parano : depuis qu'on nous dit que le virus de la grippe aviaire fait rien que de muter pour nous embêter, voilà-t-il pas que notre explorateur Grug, au prix, je suppose d'une recherche harassante dans des contrées tropicales étouffantes, a réussi, pour la première fois, à prendre en photo un morpion mutant (et ça, ça fout les jetons, surtout quand on voit le rictus de la bête).

Je sais, la controverse scientifique, comme d'hab, est en route : sur radio-Tirana (exilée depuis la fin de l'Albanie Hodjiste sur une barque au milieu de l'étang de Thau), certains prétendent que ce n'est pas une mutation mais une hybridation, qu'on reconnait bien l'hybride d'ailleurs, (mais là j'ai plus trop suivi à cause des parasites), ils parlaient, m'a-t-il semblé d'un chat qui sortait d'une cave  

En tous cas, Brassens va nous manquer pour mettre ça en musique :

_Mais où sont les morpions d'antan,
les gratouillements de nos grands-pères
qui les rendaient dandinant
Quand ils revenaient de chez grand-mère_

Et sinon, pour parler d'autre chose,  chapeau Monsieur Courbet : c'était un grand monsieur et un grand peintre  . (Il est réouvert, le musée Fabre, au fait ?)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

En attendant, ça prouve bien qu'à l'origine du monde, la moule ne sentait pas le poisson !! 


(ma vengeance sera t'horrible )


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, pour parler d'autre chose,  chapeau Monsieur Courbet : c'était un grand monsieur et un grand peintre  . (Il est réouvert, le musée Fabre, au fait ?)



Non, réouverture prévue en début d'année prochaine je crois


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, ça prouve bien qu'à l'origine du monde, la moule ne sentait pas le poisson !!
> 
> 
> (ma vengeance sera t'horrible )




ça pu le chat mouiller


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, ça prouve bien qu'à l'origine du monde, la moule ne sentait pas le poisson !!



   




			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (ma vengeance sera t'horrible )



Je m'en vais de ce pas demander un mot d'excuses à Monsieur Courbet, sinon je sens que ça va être "l'enterrement à Ornans"


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2006)

Toujours aussi talentueuse et drôle la panthère !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Du sexe, de la violence...
Ce forum devient une véritable super-production hollywoodienne...


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2006)

C'est plus du Chardin, c'est des chardons. Enfin c'est toujours du chat, donc


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que tu vas un peu vite là.
> Certes, je connaît Philippe depuis peu, mais je suis sûre et certaine que l'idée d'avoir un logiciel a
> moindre prix ne lui a jamais traversé l'esprit! J'ai l'ai vue comme quelqu'un qui a longuement hésité a poster une image dans un thread principalement fréquentés par les piliers du bar.
> 
> Et, avouez que ce n'est pas facile


Oups ! Bon, vu les smileys, il se pourrait qu'il y ait malentendu... Je connais l'honetteté de Philippe, et loin de moi l'idée de la mettre en doute. Pour ce qui est d'avoir un logiciel à moindre prix, il faut parfois y réfléchir. La creative suite adobe prémium 2 est une vaste daube qu'il convient de n'acquérir que sur eBay et uniquement pour des sommes modiques. 
Non, je voulais l'encourager, lui faire un compliment déguisé (genre "sans photoshop ? Pas mal du tout !"), mais c'est totalement tombé à l'eau... 




			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

>



Alors encore tous mes encouragements pour notre nouveau venu !


----------



## Philippe (31 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oups ! Bon, vu les smileys, il se pourrait qu'il y ait malentendu...


Il y a eu malentendu, mais y'en n'a plus .



> Pour ce qui est d'avoir un logiciel à moindre prix, il faut parfois y réfléchir.


Certes, mais 2 centimes c'était vraiment pas cher...  



> Alors encore tous mes encouragements pour notre nouveau venu !


Merci rezba (et merci à tous)  !

Ph. :love:


----------



## Philippe (1 Avril 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2006)

Oh la la comment c'est mal fait!!
T'as pas photoshop ou quoi?


----------



## Philippe (2 Avril 2006)

Pas avant d'avoir acquis d'abord un nouvel écran de 90"...


----------



## guytantakul (2 Avril 2006)

C'est du Peyotl Mondrian ?
Ca aide pas à la concentration créatrice, c'est pour ça


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

>


 
Le grand Schtroumpf prend la Schtoumpfette en F8.

Echec et mat.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le grand Schtroumpf prend la Schtoumpfette en F8.
> 
> Echec et mat.



Et le schtroumpf coquet filme le tout...


----------



## Fondug (6 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai vu la schtroumpfette à poil, c'est pas une vraie bleue.


----------



## Philippe (6 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai vu la schtroumpfette à poil, c'est pas une vraie bleue.



Non mais...



ça va pas la tête ?
Et puis quoi encore...
 




Plus aucun respect, ces jeunes... :hein:


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Bande de GARGAMELS !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2006)

Dans la série "Bobby pense qu'à lui" :
*Ma saga narcissique à moi.* 

Bon, alors deux autoportraits d'abord :









(De quoi prouver à ceux qui insinuent que j'ai perdu mes couleurs qu'ils ont bien tort )

Et ensuite, grâce à Tirhum (spéciale casseudédi, sans toi rien n'aurait été possible )
Bobby à la mer :





Et Bobby en vacances :





(Ah bah oui j'ai bossé moi pendant que le bar était fermé...    )


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série "Bobby pense qu'à lui" :
> *Ma saga narcissique à moi.*
> 
> Bon, alors deux autoportraits d'abord :
> ...





Ca, c'est de la remontée de sujet !!!      :love: :love:  

J'm'en vais t'récompenser à coup de lance-pierre...


			
				****** a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 ... dès que possible !


----------



## azrael24 (7 Juin 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bande de GARGAMELS !!!



et Azrael il fait quoi dans tout ça ? :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2006)

J'adore ce fil que je n'avais pas visité depuis très longtemps... :love: 

Ma première  modeste contribution donc (nioub complet sur toshop)... :rose: 
qu'Amedeo (et mackie) me pardonne(nt)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce fil que je n'avais pas visité depuis très longtemps... :love:
> 
> Ma première  modeste contribution donc (nioub complet sur toshop)... :rose:
> qu'Amedeo (et mackie) me pardonne(nt)


Tu aurais pu tenter un filtre "barbouillage", en le réglant finement


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juin 2006)

Merci à macelene pour l'archivage, celui de tomtom m'avait bien fait rire et celui de bobbynountchak aussi


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et ensuite, grâce à Tirhum (spéciale casseudédi, sans toi rien n'aurait été possible )


au fait ! dis moi petit Bobby..... faudrait p'têt passer à la caisse !!.......  

 

bon, quand j'ai du temps je m'y mets aussi !!......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

*VOUS ALLEZ EN CHIER!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

On &#224; immortalis&#233; la naissance de l'immortel : la naissance de doqu&#233;ville !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

Puis, vient de nous parvenir cet instantan&#233; de la c&#233;r&#233;monie de r&#233;ouverture du bar pr&#233;sid&#233;e par Benjamin !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Puis, vient de nous parvenir cet instantané de la cérémonie de réouverture du bar présidée par Benjamin !...



C'est un fake Pascal ... voilà la vraie photo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *VOUS ALLEZ EN CHIER!!!*



   :love: 

T'aimes les iles ? ... tant mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *VOUS ALLEZ EN CHIER!!!*


Euh... Désolé, mais le poste n'est plus vacant. 

P.S. : Pascal et LeConcombre,


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Désolé, mais le poste n'est plus vacant.



Hep, Doc! ... Pssssssssst!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

*Suivez-moi, mes braves de "la horde"!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Patrick Fiori a dit:
			
		

> *Suivez-moi, mes braves de "la horde"!!!*


Oh oui, sus !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, sus !



Tendez-lui le bâton ; et hop...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2006)

Il le gobe..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il le gobe..


Oh, sonnynounet ! Quel plaisir de te relire !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il le gobe..



Quand je t'ai vu dans les parages, je me suis attendu à un truc comme ça...
Tu ne m'a pas déçu... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il le gobe..



Tiens, puisque tu passes par ici 

sonny s'appr&#234;tant &#224; faire caca sur une cargaison de nioubes insolents :


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

Et pour finir, Patoch brandissant l'&#233;tendard de la r&#233;volte ... Enfin, quand je dis "brandir" ... Il est corse, hein !  :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir, Patoch brandissant l'étendard de la révolte ... Enfin, quand je dis "brandir" ... Il est corse, hein !  :



*PUT'1!!! PASCAL! C'EST QUOI CET ACCOUTREMENT DE TRAV' QUE TU M'AS COLLÉ?!!!!? *


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *PUT'1!!! PASCAL! C'EST QUOI CET ACCOUTREMENT DE TRAV' QUE TU M'AS COLLÉ?!!!!? *



Ben quoi, tu reconnais plus le joli costume du dimanche que ta mama elle t'a tricoté avec ... Amour ?  :love: 

:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *PUT'1!!! PASCAL! C'EST QUOI CET ACCOUTREMENT DE TRAV' QUE TU M'AS COLLÉ?!!!!? *



C'est ça un déguisement de trav fils...


----------



## krystof (11 Juin 2006)

La jojoconde. Mais c'est énorme !!!! Quel talent !


----------



## NED (14 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça un déguisement de trav fils...



Le voilà le secret du DA VINCI CODE !!!


----------



## joanes (14 Juin 2006)

Et voilà ma contribution, façon Grand Peintre, à la manière de S. Dali.




Une spéciale dédicace à l'intérieur de l'image (merci Mr Hedgren)    :love: :love: :love:

PS : désolé si j'en ai oublié c'est la faute à Mozodojo 

En plus grand format ici

PS2 : ai failli me faire lyncher moi   :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2006)




----------



## NED (19 Juin 2006)

C'est pas plutôt ce tableau
qui represente SonyBosch ???


=======





  

========
​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

Luxe calme et volupté...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça un déguisement de trav fils...



La con de Jo?  ...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Luxe calme et volupté...


 Quel talent!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quel talent!...



Merci


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quel talent!...


*J'ALLAIS LE DIRE !! *:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *j'allais le dire !! *:love:


*OUAIIIIS!!! HÉ BIEN TU T'ES FAIT GRILLER COMME UNE MERGUEZ!!!!*    

 :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2006)

p'têt faire un carnet de croquis..... 

_"les mille et une positions du PATOCH' pendant qu'il poste sur MacGé"_....... 


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, avec la cagoule, t'auras pas de problème pour rendre l'expression du visage... 

ok, j'arrête, c'était la dernière sur le thème éculé de la cagoule. (non. C'est pas un gros mot...  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (non. C'est pas un gros mot...  )



De quoi?
cagoule?

Nan nan, c'est moche mais c'est pas un gros mot...

edit : oui, j'ai affiné ma signature, alors je poste en accord avec... Sinon plus personne va comprendre, faut quand même une certaine cohérence...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> p'têt faire un carnet de croquis.....
> 
> _"les mille et une positions du PATOCH' pendant qu'il poste sur MacGé"_.......
> 
> ...



J'en salive à l'avance... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ok, j'arrête, c'était la dernière sur le thème éculé de la cagoule. (non. C'est pas un gros mot...  )



*Non!!! Toi tu as le droit!!!*

:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Non!!! Toi tu as le droit!!!*
> 
> :love:


Chut! Faites pas d'bruit!
Regardez bien, c'est un Patou...
Quand il se sent à l'aise ou qu'il se croit seul, il se met à écrire en rose...
Regardez comme c'est mignon...




edit : comment j't'ai toastid...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Chut! Faites pas d'bruit!
> Regardez bien, c'est un Patou...
> Quand il se sent à l'aise ou qu'il se croit seul, il se met à écrire en rose...
> Regardez comme c'est mignon...
> ...



*Crétin!!!* :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

Ah non !! On a dit pas d'attaque personnelle ! Même avec le blork !

Et puis, je suis responsable aussi donc je m'autoflagellerai dès que j'ai 5 minutes, mais il serait de bon ton qu'on retourne dans le ghetto des fronts purs pour ne pas pourrir ce sublime topic 

Allez hop ! A Créteil !

non mais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

Une petite allégorie...


----------



## N°6 (26 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une petite allégorie...



Arf !   

Manque juste les bottes peut-être...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

j'y ai pens&#233;... 
Mais &#231;a aurait g&#226;ch&#233; la puret&#233; de cette oeuvre et la continuit&#233; de cette splendide oblique ascendante... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

*SINON, J'AI RAMEN&#201; D'AUTRES TOFS DE SCULPTURES DE FLORENCE... STAND BY... *   


EDITH : Le Pers&#233;e de Celini m'inspire pas mal...  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *SINON, J'AI RAMEN&#201; D'AUTRES TOFS DE SCULPTURES DE FLORENCE... STAND BY... *


Ah, la statuaire antique ou de la Renaissance... Tous ces corps sublimement muscl&#233;s et divinement proportionn&#233;s... De quoi assouvir enfin ma soif de connaissance. :love: 

EDIT : _Le Pers&#233;e_ est un peu jeune pour moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah, la statuaire antique ou de la Renaissance... Tous ces corps sublimement muscl&#233;s et divinement proportionn&#233;s... De quoi assouvir enfin ma soif de connaissance. :love:



Toi, tu vas avoir droit au David, tu sais? ... :love:  


Sinon, c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas davantage de gens qui se sortent les pouces du fion, ici...


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, c'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas davantage de gens qui se sortent les pouces du fion, ici...


&#231;a va viendre....... 


:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça va viendre.......
> 
> 
> :love:




*OUÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!! * :love: :love: :love: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :style:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *OUÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!! * :love: :love: :love: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :style:


kamikaze........ 



 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *SINON, J'AI RAMEN&#201; D'AUTRES TOFS DE SCULPTURES DE FLORENCE... STAND BY... *
> 
> 
> EDITH : Le Pers&#233;e de Celini m'inspire pas mal...  :love: :love:



Ah Benvenuto, finalement, je ne suis pas surpris qu'il t'inspire, qui se ressemble ... 

Voil&#224; un homme qui savait faire fl&#232;che de tout bois (et m&#233;tal aussi ), sculpteur, orf&#232;vre, et un peu bandit, sur les bords ! 

Toutefois, n'h&#233;site pas &#224; lui accorder deux L, qu'il puisse mieux prendre son envol


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

"IL" est partout !....
invisible ou visible; "IL" est toujours bien placé......  :love: 








_P.S : vite fait !! je ferais ça mieux la prochaine fois (j'ai un "crobard" sur Mr "miss" à terminer... et du vrai boulot à faire...) !!.... _:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> "IL" est toujours bien placé......  :love:



Derrière Saint Sébastien...


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Derrière Saint Sébastien...


un peu de tenue.... Môôssieur, svp !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

Doc Evil mirant les urines de krystof :


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

Un touriste corse anonyme franchissant un col des Alpes (par grand vent) :







_Y te va mieux, le costard, c'coup ci ? _


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un touriste corse anonyme franchissant un col des Alpes (par grand vent) :


on a pas les m&#234;mes infos, alors !! 
soit il a le don d'ibiquit&#233;, soit c'est un cam&#233;l&#233;on _(corse)_ ?!.... :mouais: 

 








			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *OU&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;!!! * :love: :love: :love: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :style:


et celui-l&#224; de costard, il te pla&#238;t mon PATOCH' ?!.......  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> on a pas les m&#234;mes infos, alors !!
> soit il a le don d'ibiquit&#233;, soit c'est un cam&#233;l&#233;on _(corse)_ ?!.... :mouais:



Cam&#233;, t'es s&#251;r ? l'est tout p'tit, sur ton tableau, c'est pas plut&#244;t un Nabol&#233;on ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cam&#233;, t'es s&#251;r ? l'est tout p'tit, sur ton tableau, c'est pas plut&#244;t un Nabol&#233;on ?


je savais que tu allais la faire celle-l&#224; !! :rateau::love:

bon... avec le costard que je lui ais trouv&#233;...
je sens qu'il va encore &#233;crire en _*7 ROUGE, MAJUSCULE, ITALIQUE*_ en d&#233;barquant z'ici !!!!.....  

 :love:


P.S : et caract&#232;res gras.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je savais que tu allais la faire celle-là !! :rateau::love:
> 
> bon... avec le costard que je lui ais trouvé...
> je sens qu'il va encore écrire en _*7 ROUGE, MAJUSCULE, ITALIQUE*_ en débarquant z'ici !!!!.....
> ...



Je crains que les caractères ne soient pas les seuls ... à être gras


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> "IL" est partout !....
> invisible ou visible; "IL" est toujours bien placé......  :love:



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je savais que tu allais la faire celle-là !! :rateau::love:
> 
> bon... avec le costard que je lui ais trouvé...
> je sens qu'il va encore écrire en _*7 ROUGE, MAJUSCULE, ITALIQUE*_ en débarquant z'ici !!!!.....
> ...



*NON, MÔÔÔSSIEUR! JE SAIS TOUJOURS M'INCLINER DEVANT LE TALENT...*  :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire...


Hinhinhin..... :love:  :love: 

 


			
				Harpagon vbull.... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; *l'insulaire *....



_P.S : et un bifton pour utilisation de mon &#339;uvre !!...... _


			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *NON, M&#212;&#212;&#212;SSIEUR! JE SAIS TOUJOURS M'INCLINER DEVANT LE TALENT...*  :love:


quelle galanterie vous &#234;tes fort civil mon ami !! 

_laisse tomber le bifton !!......_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

Bon, sinon, les mecs, si vous voulez continuer, fouillez sur la page "autoportrait" de Jahrom ou dans les galeries de membres... Il y a matière à bricoler du fendard ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juin 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

Le propre du surréalisme, n'est-il pas après tout de traiter de niveaux de réalités qui ne sont pas forcément accessibles à tous?


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2006)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ici? 

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

On s'la donne, mon Bobby... On s'la donne...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ici?
> 
> :love:



Rien, rien ! :rose:   

PS: Benjamin veut connaître ta pointure pour la prochaine commande


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Benjamin veut connaître ta pointure pour la prochaine commande



Ce sont ces nouveaux modèles en béton très seyants?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire...


Vous n'êtes rien que des jaloux ! Vous ne pouvez pas comprendre... La beauté du blork c'est tout ce qui reste quand la beauté n'est plus un problème. :love: 

P.S. : Avec une plastique pareille, je ne suis pas sûr que je traînerais par ici si souvent.


----------



## Dory (26 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Arf !
> 
> Manque juste les bottes peut-être...



On laisse mes bottes tranquilles....  sinon je les retire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

C'est l'été, très chère filleule... A quand de charmants petits nu-pieds? :love:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Avec une plastique pareille, je ne suis pas sûr que je traînerais par ici si souvent.



Ne lui reste plus que le recyclage.


----------



## N°6 (26 Juin 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> On laisse mes bottes tranquilles....  sinon je les retire...



Non, non, non... :hein: 

Bien que &#231;a puisse &#234;tre une explication plausible &#224; l'attitude si tendrement paternelle de PATOCHMAN &#224; son &#233;gard, je ne peux me r&#233;soudre &#224; croire que Dory ait les pieds qui sentent le fromage corse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, non... :hein:
> 
> Bien que ça puisse être une explication plausible à l'attitude si tendrement paternelle de PATOCHMAN à son égard, je ne peux me résoudre à croire que Dory ait les pieds qui sentent le fromage corse...



*APPRENEZ, MÔÔÔSSIEUR, QUE VOUS ÊTES UN GRÔÔÔSSIER ET UN GOUJAT!!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

Touma&#239 a dit:
			
		

> et merci aux anciens et gardes chiourmes qui s'amusent &#224; me colorer mon joli tableau de bord &#231;&#224; m'amuse beaucoup votre petit jeu :sleep:



   


Pas gentille la pi&#232;ce jointe Patoch  Je ne peux pas la laisser, c'est une attaque personnelle.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'été, très chère filleule... A quand de charmants petits nu-pieds? :love:


F&#233;tichiste!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juin 2006)

D'ailleurs cet affront ne restera pas impuni !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

*MADAME TIBO, JE VOUS DIS BRAVO...* :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juin 2006)

:rose: Merci  Je n'étais pas sûre que cette coutume corse vive encore


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas gentille la pi&#232;ce jointe Patoch  Je ne peux pas la laisser, c'est une attaque personnelle.




Je m'incline... Mais ce n'&#233;tait rien, en comparaison,  par rapport au portrait de Sainte Agathe* que j'ai mis en chantier...     

* Amis de la culture, bonsoir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

Une pensée émue pour ce mal loti...   :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une pensée émue pour ce mal loti...   :love:


horreur !! :afraid::afraid:
je croyais bien pourtant ne pas avoir laissé traîner une représentation de mon auguste visage sur ce satané forum.... mal fréquenté décidément !! 


 

 :love:  :love: 


_P.S : y'a qu'une seule tof et va falloir être inventif pour se servir de mon avatar !....  

 _


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je croyais bien pourtant ne pas avoir laissé traîner une représentation de mon auguste visage sur ce satané forum.... mal fréquenté décidément !!


C'est bien dommage, car c'est un beau visage dont j'aimerais pourtant qu'il m'explique un jour pourquoi son regard est si triste... 

PATOCH,


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Vbull, je te hais  

Merci à tous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

*UN SPÉCIAL POUR NOT' BOBBYNOUCHET...* :love:   


*"ALLÉGORIE DE L'OUTRECUIDANCE"*


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2006)

puisqu'il n'est pas l&#224; :





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ici?
> 
> :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

Oui, je crois bien qu'il a fini de se vautrer dans l'oisiveté et qu'il oeuvre enfin pour la pérennité de l'économie Française...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2006)

A moins qu'une subite crise de n&#233;vralgie capillaire ... 



EDIT remarque, &#231;a &#339;uvre dans le m&#234;me sens, vu la nature des produits de sa r&#233;gion ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je crois bien qu'il a fini de se vautrer dans l'oisiveté et qu'il oeuvre enfin pour la pérennité de l'économie Française...


Qui t'l'a dit?  

(Pascal... je n'ai rien entendu... )

Bon, ben d&#233;s que j'ai le temps je vous ponds un truc (je dis &#231;a, en plus j'ai un message de r&#233;pondeur &#224; faire, je suis d&#233;bord&#233; ces temps-ci. )


----------



## N°6 (27 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs cet affront ne restera pas impuni !


















Tibo, sache que pour moi, la vengeance est désormais un plat qui se mange froid avec une paille, et que je garderai précieusement cette dent contre toi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> je garderai précieusement cette dent contre toi...



:affraid: Note tout de même que je n'ai rien à voir avec la tradition corse ! :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben dés que j'ai le temps je vous ponds un truc (je dis ça, en plus j'ai un message de répondeur à faire, je suis débordé ces temps-ci. )



Gna gna gna! Que d'la gueule pour brailler!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Note tout de m&#234;me que je n'ai rien &#224; voir avec la tradition corse ! :rose:



Laissez donc, tr&#232;s ch&#232;re... Les &#233;trangers, fussent-ils num&#233;rot&#233;s, ne savent pas qu'une vendetta est quelque chose d'&#233;minemment  intime et personnel...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

.. et inutilement futile aussi mais bon, &#231;a c'est accessoire, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

*UNE OEUVRE TOUTE EN FINESSE DÉDICACÉE À MADAME TIBO...* :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



malade, malades, vous ètes tous des grands malades de la tête. J'ai enfin trouvé une famille:hosto: :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

note pour plus tard:

ne plus revenir ici, le clavier supporte pas les postillons de bière suite à un éclat de rire.


Edith de Nantes: vbul est toujours aussi sectaire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> le concombre



   Affriolant ! :affraid: 



Bon sinon j'ai pensé à nos motards


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



je suis mort de rire :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon j'ai pensé à nos motards



*DE LA BELLE OUVRAGE...*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>






*Il prend des hormones*
le concombre ?


 
:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il prend des hormones*
> le concombre ?
> 
> 
> ...



Il ne meuble pas vraiment son slip, en tout cas...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> malade, malades, vous ètes tous des grands malades de la tête. J'ai enfin trouvé une famille:hosto: :modo:



Ben... Les motards, c'est pas aussi une grande famille?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben... Les motards, c'est pas aussi une grande famille?



Oui, mais lui, il cherche surtout à trouver *asile* !


----------



## rezba (28 Juin 2006)

Envoie. j'suis en tchatte. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2006)

-> mail


----------



## rezba (28 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé non, chuis entourée de murs de feu qui détestent les messageries instantanées !



Et c'est vrai que tu ne dois posséder que trois adresses mail me concernant, ça serait dommage de les utiliser, ça les use.


----------



## rezba (28 Juin 2006)

Oh, tu sais, moi....  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2006)

&#231;a fait dix minutes que t'as le link par email


----------



## rezba (28 Juin 2006)

:love:
&#199;a valait le coup.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2006)

C'est vrai, en plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2006)

*TU SAIS QUE JE T'AIME, TOI?!!! ABRUTI CONGÉNITAL!!!! ... * :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2006)

*AU FAIT... VOUS AIMEZ MATTHIAS GRUNEWALD? ET LA MOTO? ... NON, PARCE QUE JE SUIS EN TRAIN DE VOUS TORCHER UNE BELLE MERDE... STAND BY* :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu parles à qui là ?? :afraid::love:_



*À TA SOEUR, BEEF NOSE!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

Monsieur Roberto, bravo ! Même derrière les flammes de l'enfer, vous arriveriez à nous faire rire


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chuis pillier ou demi d'ouverture ??


Ben, vu ta position, ta tenue, et avec SM juste derri&#232;re, moi, &#224; ta place, j'f'rais 'ach'ment gaffe !   

Si tu ne veux pas &#234;tre un de mis par l'ouverture


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2006)

Toi aussi joue avec le Douanier Rousseau et retrouve PonkHead qui sest égaré pendant un safari ! 





​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Ptain, me suis fait peler par Roberto ! :rateau:  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chuis pillier ou demi d'ouverture ??



Un peu les deux, mais je pense que tu devrais arr&#234;ter la musculation et commencer les arts martiaux   Sinon, tu as trouv&#233; le Ponk chez N&#176;6 ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Juin 2006)

excellent !! :rateau: :rateau: 





			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi joue avec le Douanier Rousseau et retrouve PonkHead qui sest égaré pendant un safari !





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _(...)va falloir être inventif pour se servir de mon avatar !....
> 
> _


ben voilà, c'est pas compliqué !......  

 :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juin 2006)

Gretel a dit:
			
		

> *Il prend des hormones*
> le concombre ?
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Hansel a dit:
			
		

> Il ne meuble pas vraiment son slip, en tout cas...




Ha ça, elles sont pas les dernières pour la déconne les 2 bavaroises... ! :mouais:   






  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PommeQ (28 Juin 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Affriolant ! :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> Bon sinon j'ai pensé à nos motards



  même pas dessus ma yam' :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *AU FAIT... VOUS AIMEZ MATTHIAS GRUNEWALD? ET LA MOTO? ... NON, PARCE QUE JE SUIS EN TRAIN DE VOUS TORCHER UNE BELLE MERDE... STAND BY* :love: :love:




Après la bande annonce, donc...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juin 2006)

_*Mouahahaha!!!!!!
*_

Ce fil est fantastique.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2006)

*Enorme* Rob'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... tous les trucs atroces de Patoch' et de ses disciples de biture qui d&#233;couvrent Photoshop Element&#169; ???
> :sick:
> 
> :love: :love:
> ...



Il a ses vapeurs, Modeste?...  

 
:love:  :love: aussi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Après la bande annonce, donc...



Thebig a trouvé sa vocation


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur.
> :afraid:
> 
> 
> ...









   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Après la bande annonce, donc...





			
				vRapiat a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.



Mais quelle m****, ce vBullshit


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Ve:mouais: ndez a dit:
			
		

> Tenez, je vous dévoile *le secret* des fréquentes vacances de Paul et son indicible compagne en la demeure du Doc.
> :mouais:
> Je me demandais depuis longtemps pour quelle raison nos deux amis passaient-ils leur moindre congé à envahir le modeste studio de DocEvil, pourtant situé à des dizaines de millions de kilomètres de leur plat pays.
> Maintenant je sais, et je vous dis.
> ...



Bis repetitæ ... :mouais:


----------



## Kam et léon (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à vous signaler qu'hélas aujourd'hui je ne pourrai travailler à d'autres toiles qui-sentent-pas-la-térébenthine et d'autres sculptures qui-se-fendillent-pas, vu que je travaille pour *l'Armée de Terre©*, alors bon ça rigole plus là : *la France a besoin de moi,* et c'est pas celle de Domenech c'est celle de Napoléon
> coucou: Patoch' !)



:modo:

Allo ? La D.S.T. ? Dites, ce serait pour une délation anonyme ... Oui, un traitre qui dévoile des secrets d'état sur un forum public. Mon N° de compte aux Caïmans pour la récompense ? Alors, vous notez ? C'est le ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2006)

'tain, &#231;a d'vient chaud, par ici :affraid:


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *la France a besoin de moi,* et c'est pas celle de Domenech c'est celle de Napoléon
> coucou: Patoch' !)




...on va encore envahir l'Engleterre ? :afraid: 

..fait c***, j'avais match samedi !

...ya une expo de prévue pour toutes ces beelle uvres ???? ou un chtite site avec Galerie© ? Vu qu'on le musée des arts premiers, faudrait avoir la galerie des arts cons craies (ou qu'on crée)


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pour les Anciens Combattants de la campagne de 1870 : un flyer vite-fait.




..;ah w&#233; ...l&#224; du coup c'est moiiiiiinnnnns... :rateau: 

..bon alors &#231;a va pas te prendre la journ&#233;e donc ....
donc tu vas pouvoir rejoindre plus vite que &#231;a ton atelier et nous refaire une chapelle sixtine MacG&#169; entiere ?...... pour ce soir !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur.
> :afraid:
> 
> 
> ...



*Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait...


*Les dernières déconnades*
de la Banda de Locos


   
:love: 


*​


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2006)

..pit******........t'as vu d'où il vient chaton ? 

..je ne pourrai plus regharder* ma femme de la même façon maintenant......
*(non ya pas de faute cettte fois)

 :casse: :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

J'ai oubli&#233; les titres et les dates :

La raie - Chardin - 1727

La philosophie dans le boudoir - Magritte - 1947

L'arracheur de dents - Caravage - 1607-1609

Mr. and Mrs. Andrews - Gainsborough - 1750 par Tibo 

Mr. and Mrs. Andrews - Gainsborough - 1750 par Patoch 

Der tote Esel - Jan Miel - ?

Le jugement dernier (d&#233;tail) - Michel-Ange - 1537-1541

J'ai rendu son oeuvre &#224; Patoch et j'ai repris la mienne


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2006)

​
Inspiration r&#233;volutionnaire micazarazienne d'apr&#232;s La libert&#233; guidant le peuple - Eug&#232;ne Delacroix - 1830.

D&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ailleurs. Cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2006)

Le Bar MacG, l'accueil des nioubes - D'après François de Nome, "Les Enfers".


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

H&#233;h&#233;h&#233; super bien faite la banni&#232;re


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2006)

Les voil&#224; au moins &#224; belle enseigne.  :love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2006)

Bon.... j'ai eu beau chercher, mais le maître Giuseppe Arcimboldo n'a jamais "fait" dans le cochon......   







Mr lepur......  


 :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juin 2006)

*Dis tout de suite *
que j'ai un gros nez !

Mod&#233;rateurs, emparez-vous de cet inf&#226;mant personnage troublant le cyberordre public !


 
:love:


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2006)

un gros navet ?! _(dans ce cas pr&#233;cis...)_....... 

:love:





&#233;dith : "_cyberordre public_" ?!....... 
note :
_- int&#233;grer cette expression &#224; mon vocabulaire !..... _


_Hinhinhin..... _:love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

Nature _morte_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Aussit&#244;t dit, aussit&#244;t fait...
> 
> 
> *Les derni&#232;res d&#233;connades*
> ...


Super, m&#233;z&#233;las :



			
				vRadin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; macelene.



A titre d'info, gr&#226;ce &#224; l'aide complice de Chaton (el gato loco, j'adore cette expression ), mes quatre premi&#232;res productions (page 111 du thread) ont refait surface (qu'il en soit ici, publiquement remerci&#233; :love.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le Bar MacG, l'accueil des nioubes - D'après François de Nome, "Les Enfers".



  Dis-donc il y a eu des tirs d'entraînement et apparemment pas à blanc


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2006)

*


*Les derni&#232;res d&#233;connades*
de la Banda de Locos
apr&#232;s modifications


   
:love: 


*​ 
Merci pour les titres et les commentaires des tableaux... c'est vrai qu'il arrive que ce soit utile, si ceux qui veulent bien me faire parvenir les titre des &#339;uvres et le peintre et le commentaire je ferais le n&#233;cessaire :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> *Les dernières déconnades*
> ...



Ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y en a au moins une (et pas des moindres) que les locos motivent ! :rateau:

(Ponquaide tu me dois deux balles )


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nous allons tous nous cotiser pour l'érection d'une stèle en tout honneur, je la verrais bien en la commune d'Artois.
> :love: :love: :love:




tu dis quoi sur l'Artois toi ? 'tention, sinon je te bannis !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu dis quoi sur l'Artois toi ? 'tention, sinon je te bannis !



C'est pas parce qu'il fait un jeux de mots à deux balles aussi avec Stella d'Artois qu'il faut se précipiter pour le mettre en bière !


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce qu'il fait un jeux de mots à deux balles aussi avec Stella d'Artois qu'il faut se précipiter pour le mettre en bière !




ouais, bah les jeux de mots à deux balles, je vais pas en faire tout un foin mais ça commence à me gonfler, si l'autre retire pas tout de suite son jeu de mots, je vais finir par exploser et le mettre hors-jeu...



(dédicace pour toi pascal, jeu de mots compte triple ! )


----------



## rezba (1 Juillet 2006)

Houla, mon picard, je te sens bien amer. Amer, pis con !


----------



## Nobody (1 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Houla, mon picard, je te sens bien amer. Amer, pis con !



Merde alors, si même Rezba s'y met, on a vraiment touché le fond, là...

Tout fout l'camp, les gars, tout fout l'camp...

  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce qu'il fait un jeux de mots à deux balles aussi avec Stella d'Artois qu'il faut se précipiter pour le mettre en bière !


Bah c'est le week-end, pascal.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2006)

je me lance


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2006)

Bon, c'est pas tout &#231;a, Lautrec m'a pr&#234;t&#233; son Moulin rouge pour cette "Soir&#233;e au bar de MacGe" :


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je me lance



Visiblement il n'y a pas que toi , les fauves sont lachés 



			
				Pascal77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, Lautrec m'a prêté son Moulin rouge pour cette "Soirée au bar de MacGe"



En fin de compte c'est assez tranquille


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En fin de compte c'est assez tranquille



Normal, t'as vu qui est assis à la gauche de Global ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

j'essaye encore


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rezba Penseur...
> _"IronMan©"__ (Auguste mais pas Radin)_
> :love: :love:




Pitin©  il a fait des séances de bodybuilding... depuis la dernière fois....   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©  il a fait des séances de bodybuilding... depuis la dernière fois....   :rateau:






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas je l'ai jamais vu nu en train de réfléchir (ni même vu tout court, d'ailleurs !)
> _(Enfin "tout court"... J'me comprends !)_
> :love:



Ça dépend, celui ci ?






ou celui là (en bas à droite) :






?


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

_Mon Vincent chéri,

Je te remercie de m'avoir prévenu que l'autre enfoiré de Roberto m'avait caricaturé en me faisant d'odieuses oreilles éléphantesques, moi dont les esgourdes sont si petitement ourlées.
Dès que cette putarasse de vébulletin me le permettra, je m'en vais lui en filer un de ces coups de boule en plein frontal, il va comprendre ce que c'est que l'IronMan qui se fache.
Quant aux autres qui se gaussent, leur tour arrive.
Bises à toi, aux tiens, et au petit Rémi. _

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2006)

Tu peux me filer des oreilles de substitution, je peux les coller c'est moi qui h&#233;berge


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Mon Vincent chéri,
> 
> Je te remercie de m'avoir prévenu que l'autre enfoiré de Roberto m'avait caricaturé en me faisant d'odieuses oreilles éléphantesques, moi dont les esgourdes sont si petitement ourlées.
> Dès que cette putarasse de vébulletin me le permettra, je m'en vais lui en filer un de ces coups de boule en plein frontal, il va comprendre ce que c'est que l'IronMan qui se fache.
> ...




Y dit ça passqu'il est content aujourd'hui..... les faux culs paient...


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Y dit ça passqu'il est content aujourd'hui..... les faux culs paient...



Hmmm. Pas sûr. C'est peut-être le naïf, qui va décaisser. Mais bon, qu'importe le flacon ! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2006)

*MAIS QU'EST-CE QUE NOUS AVONS BIEN PU FAIRE AU BON DIEU POUR M&#201;RITER &#199;A?!? *   

(Edith. pour H&#233;l&#232;ne : il s'agit de l'angel caido du parc du buen retiro &#224; Madrid  )


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a va virer........ 


:love::love::love:


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça va virer........
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



J'ai pris mes précautions...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2006)

C'est donc pas un mythe la teub de *****


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit de l'angel caido du parc du buen retiro &#224; Madrid  )



Tu parles d'un ch&#226;timent divin !  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

_Bien retir&#233;_, oui, c'est un chatiment !
Pourquoi pas le parc du _coitus interromptus_...


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _..._Pourquoi pas le parc du _coitus interr*om*ptus_...





C'est un peu impromptu, mais ne serait-ce pas plutôt _interruptus_, mon cher rezba ?


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

C'est de la vulgarisation, cher ma&#238;tre.


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la vulgarisation, cher maître.




Diantre !
Je suis découvert !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Tiens, je siège juste à la droite du père ! 

:love:


----------



## Patamach (6 Juillet 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2006)

Rat&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

>



Pour afficher l'image, copier le lien, l'ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre, puis fermer celle ci.

Ceci dit, je pense que ça aurait été plus à sa place dans "La maison du chaos".


----------



## Patamach (6 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Raté.



Ah tiens ici ca marche ...
pfff


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens ici ca marche ...
> pfff



Certains sites ne permettent pas d'afficher leurs images par lien direct, mais l'ouvrir sur le site charge l'image dans le tampon du navigateur, et du coup l'affiche dans les autres fenêtres du même navigateur. C'est comme ça que j'ai pu l'afficher.


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:




à ce propos, j'ai déjà proposé Supermoquette et Patochman comme modos... ce n'est certes pas nouveau... mais des conséquences du cercle, bien sûr...

ps : tu veux que je remette mon avatar des Iles du Levant ?


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : tu veux que je remette mon avatar des Iles du Levant ?



Euh...  Sur les îles du Levant, c'est plutôt version minimale, mais j'ai rien contre note


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Euh...  Sur les îles du Levant, c'est plutôt version minimale, mais j'ai rien contre note




hum... j'aurais presque envie d'être coquin avec toi tiens... :rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Hum... Moi aussi tiens... :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hum... Moi aussi tiens... :love:


    

*PREUM'S !!!* :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hum... Moi aussi tiens... :love:


Dites-donc mais poussez-vous !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

Moi je vote plus pour Vendez, pas trop dur l'int&#233;rime Vendez ?


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2006)

Les chaussures font tout


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vote plus pour Vendez, pas trop dur l'intérime Vendez ?



je devrais plus donner mes liens a supermoquette


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vote plus pour Vendez, pas trop dur l'intérime Vendez ?


 

    y a pas à dire, le string à bretelles, ça le fait... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juillet 2006)

Bon Lorna tombe les photos...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2006)

*FÉLICITATIONS... * :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *FÉLICITATIONS... * :love:




Euuuh ... Tu t'es gouré, là, Patoch, LePurFils, il à pas la tête au bon endroit ... Trop haut ! :mouais:



Sinon, félicitations aux pursparents, et bienvenue à la purefifille sur la planète (pour MacGe, on va peut-être attendre un peu, hein ! ) ! :love:


----------



## dool (17 Juillet 2006)

M'en fout le mien y sera sans colorant ni conservateurs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout le mien y sera sans colorant ni conservateurs



Oh... Je vais bien arriver à te bricoler un petit quelque chose...


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh... Je vais bien arriver à te bricoler un petit quelque chose...


&#231;a, je n'en doute pas !!........ 

 :love:


----------



## ange_63 (17 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Naissance 100% MacG&#233;enne...
> *F&#201;LICITATIONS... * :love:



 :love:  Il faudra lui cr&#233;er un compte sur MacG pour le jour de sa naissance !


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :love:  Il faudra lui cr&#233;er un compte sur MacG pour le jour de sa naissance !



Il aura son post dans "les cigognes"....
:love: ​


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juillet 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Il aura son post dans "les cigognes"....
> :love: ​



Ha mais oui!!! :love: Bon bin On attend....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2006)

Alors? On s'la donne?...


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2006)

meeeuuuuhh non! 
c'est une illusion de tes sens abus&#233;s !!.........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> meeeuuuuhh non!
> c'est une illusion de tes sens abusés !!.........



Bah, allez! Je vous laisse... Je vais aller me décalquer la tronche dans une paillote, ce soir...


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Alors? On s'la donne?...




   Pas mal en effet, par chez moi c'est un peu ça aussi...


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2006)

j'peux venir ?!..... 

 :love:


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'peux venir ?!.....
> 
> :love:




  
S'tu veux!


----------



## macelene (1 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bah, allez! Je vous laisse... Je vais aller me décalquer la tronche dans une paillote, ce soir...




 je vais avoir un peu de boulot... 
Y'aura certainement plus de monde là bas... :rateau:    :love:Bises au Pirate...




			
				Le Grand Rhum.. a dit:
			
		

> j'peux venir ?!.....
> 
> :love:




Dis c'est loin la Corse...??? Tais toi et rame...!!!:rateau:    :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> (...) Dis c'est loin la Corse...??? Tais toi et rame...!!!:rateau:    :love: :love:


 c'est pas passqu'il pleut, chez moi, dans cette Normandie toujours verte (et pour cause !!), qu'il faut se moquer !! 

 :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2006)

Bon, il est temps d'ouvrir une nouvelle version, &#224; l'acc&#232;s plus rapide, de ce fil "historique" ! 

Quelqu'un a, si mes souvenirs sont exacts, mis en ligne une galerie des anciennes cr&#233;ations. Que le posteur qui ouvre le nouveau sujet, si il en connait l'adresse, la note.

D&#232;s le nouveau fil cr&#233;&#233;, celui-ci sera archiv&#233;.


----------

